# Show us what you've bought!



## FemmeEnceinte

So to follow on from another thread, I thought it would be nice to actually SEE what people have bought. And you know you all love showing off :D

Will put pics up soon x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Right, so far we have the following things plus around 20 white baby vests from 0-3 to 9-12 and a tummy tub(on it's way!!! :D)

https://i28.tinypic.com/21ozig2.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/2mi55dt.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/vilcex.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/1gknma.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/2yl7fno.jpg

Very neutral clothes just yet. Will get much brighter once we know the gender :D

Anyone got nurseries set up yet? Our second bedroom is a bit of a cave really and I'd not be happy putting baby in there until he/she is at least 12 months old and even then, it's looking like we'll be moving. So baby will be in our room, which is pretty huge so it's OK.

We'll be putting the cot between the wardrobes, by the window :D

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs108.snc1/4921_87403936403_503001403_2009470_3023749_n.jpg


----------



## MrsO29

Wow your stuff/room is gorgeous!
I will put a picture up once I have everything sorted.
We have emptied our attic and I am in the process of sorting everything out for the babies room. The only thing I will have to buy again is the newborn car seat, and a cot later on (as my dd wrecked hers!)

On seeing your picture, that is one thing I would advise everyone to do.....buy adult size wardrobes. (I know they are your ones!)
We bought the baby/nursery size ones, and will end up chucking them after this one is around 2 or 3, as when they reach school age they really need big size furniture. The baby stuff was a waste of money.


----------



## elainegee

gorgeous wee outfits lol makes me feel like i should get more prepared! not able to put pictures on the computer due to the cable not working but i have; -

Pram
Car Seat
4 pairs of scratch mits lol
two outfits
A jacket

I haven't bought much clothes yet simply because a lot of the stuff out just now is summery for new baby's so going to hang on until nearer the time. 

Someone mentioned in first tri there was some reduced prices for Tommie tippee things like bottles etc. Might pop along there as i need all new bottles and a breast pump lol xx


----------



## letia659

I will take some pics after while and post them! I love the pooh outfit though I like winnie the pooh that is what our baby's nursery is decorated in!


----------



## MummyJo

*FemmeEnceinte* - The clothes you have bought are GORGEOUS! 
Where did you get them? Especially the first three pics.


----------



## Marleysgirl

I don't have a photo of what I've bought so far, but my DH did decorate the nursery today and build the cot :happydance: so here's a photo of that!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020609.jpg


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I'm a third trimie on team yellow and here are some of my bits...I haven't put my cot and 2 prams up, they are boxed and not built yet, but I have a Bugaboo Cameleon in Denim and a Bugaboo Bee in Red.....but here are some the bits I have photographed...

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama012.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama018.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama025.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama027.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama029.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama031.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama032.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama033.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama034.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama035.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama036.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama038.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama039.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama040.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama041.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama004.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama008.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama015.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama020.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama022.jpg


----------



## BertieBones

Aww Lisalovesbean I love your stuff! Where did you get the cow print items in the first pic?
x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

BertieBones said:


> Aww Lisalovesbean I love your stuff! Where did you get the cow print items in the first pic?
> x

Thank You...Asda.....I bought them in march but they do still have them in some stores..I initially bought newborn size, but love them so much I went back and got both sets again in sizes 0-3 and 3-6 too!:rofl:

£6 per set!


----------



## lou1979

I still havnt bought a thing yet!


----------



## BertieBones

ooh thanks may have a little nose around and see if i can get some as I'm staying on team yellow until birth and really love those suits


----------



## lorna84

All your stuff is beautiful :D

we brought the moses basket & a rocking stand
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff011-1.jpg

the sterilizer kit *you can see on top we have a moon shaped night light & at the side some huggies nappies*
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff014.jpg

Clothes
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff002.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff004.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff005.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff006.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff009.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff010.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v511/Watergarden/babystuff012.jpg


----------



## Kittee

wow you guys! Lots of stuff!

I haven't bought a thing yet! I guess we are waiting until I am further along so we know it's "safe" to buy. :)


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Gorgeous stuff, Lorna! Is your moses basket a Zooby Island too?!


----------



## lorna84

Thanks :D

the moses basket is lets go on sarfi from argoes


----------



## ninab

Lisalovesbean where did you get your moses basket hon, I love it!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

ninab said:


> Lisalovesbean where did you get your moses basket hon, I love it!

Thanks Nina! 

It's a Zooby Island basket from Boots!!!

Was about £45-48 minus the stand which I bought in the local market for £12!

I also have a cot mobile in the same fabric somewhere, but can't find it.....I've bought wayyyyyyyy tooooo much!:rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

lisalovesbean - where did you get the lepoard print suit?! Its so cool!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

purpledahlia said:


> lisalovesbean - where did you get the lepoard print suit?! Its so cool!


Thanks 


H&M...it was £7.99, a bargain! It even has ears and a tail!

God my stuff is popular! Even getting pm's! :rofl:


----------



## dom

ladies, all of your stuff is just sooo gorgeous!! The pink girly clothes are adorable Lorna!

Lisalovesbean whre did you get your changing bag from - i want want want it!! Ive never seen one like that before :) x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

dom said:


> ladies, all of your stuff is just sooo gorgeous!! The pink girly clothes are adorable Lorna!
> 
> Lisalovesbean whre did you get your changing bag from - i want want want it!! Ive never seen one like that before :) x

Thanks! It's a Pink Lining bag....look them up and there's lots of different ones!

Got mine at John Lewis £63, contains mat, key holder, messy bag, wet bag, mirror....I can't wait to use it!


----------



## dom

Its gorgeous ... Im going to google them now, :thumpup: xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

MummyJo said:


> *FemmeEnceinte* - The clothes you have bought are GORGEOUS!
> Where did you get them? Especially the first three pics.

I got them from BHS, little bargains! The little winter coat I got from ebay :D


----------



## claire23

That's the only thing we (to be exact my lovely husband) bought for our daughter so far:
 



Attached Files:







shaun (2).jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisalovesbean, all of your things are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love them all! I'll be off to asda tomorrow :D


----------



## moomoo

What a great thread - they def have those cow print ones in there now - i saw one with messy moo on it and had a chuckle :D

x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Lisalovesbean, all of your things are absolutely gorgeous!!! I love them all! I'll be off to asda tomorrow :D

Thank You! Your stuff is so classic and the room is lush!:hugs:


----------



## flower01

Lisa were all going to have the same stuff as you cos its all lush!

= 0 )

xxxxxx

id take a photo of all my stuff but seriously i have so much stuff id crash the website! lol!!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

flower01 said:


> Lisa were all going to have the same stuff as you cos its all lush!
> 
> = 0 )
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> id take a photo of all my stuff but seriously i have so much stuff id crash the website! lol!!!!

Aww, give us a sneaky peak! We're a nosy bunch :D


----------



## MsEmski

I've bought some Tommy Tippee bottles, a bath seat thing, towels and nappies, but they're just generic stuff. I also got this:

https://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l284/almostimelda/playsuit-jolly-roger-bk.jpg
(Just stole the image off the website, as I can't find my camera lead at the moment... Pregnancy mush brain...)
And love it!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

flower01 said:


> Lisa were all going to have the same stuff as you cos its all lush!
> 
> = 0 )
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> id take a photo of all my stuff but seriously i have so much stuff id crash the website! lol!!!!



Thanks flower, I have so much stuff...I can't find some of it!!!:rofl:

I've misplaced some lovely romper suits I got online....zebra print, army camo and leopard with matching hats from nappyhead and a huge cherry print one from nordic kids...will have to get into the loft as I have some boxes up there!

I'd love a nose at some your goodies!xxxxx


----------



## moomoo

Bumping :D


----------



## aimee-lou

Group shot of everything we've bought so far. Too much to go through at the moment but I'll see what I've got on the hard drive etc. 

Photo's I've got are of the Newborn outfit we will take the hospital with us. The play arch which is fab and such a bargain, The t-shirt that hubby brought back from Ireland (so sweet!) and the dog giving his approval to the Moses Basket!! :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby Stuff 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 75









4a90_2.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 68









IMG_2830.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 34









IMG_2831.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 50









IMG_2803.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 67


----------



## Blondie

Aww I love seeing all this stuff :)

We haven't bought a single thing yet :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CatStorey

Ooooh, I am loving this thread! Its fun seeing what everyone else has bought!!

I am going home for lunch, will take some photo's then and try and sneakily upload them when I get back to work this afternoon


----------



## chrissie33

Well as we are staying on team yellow, so far all the stuff I have bought is neutral. here are a few things I bought, the rest, I dont have pics of yet but will have. So far I have bought:
2 hooded towels
1 baby roo blanket
2 pair scratch mits
4 bibs
pack of 7 humphreys corner vests
pack of 2 sleepsuits
a romper suit (gift from my friend AG)
a day outfit (gift from my friend Dawny)
a red vest (pictured)
A yellow sleepsuit (pictured)
another romper suit (pictured)

No furniture yet but have pretty much decided on pram, cot and nursery theme :)
 



Attached Files:







03062009.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 26









duck.jpg
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 22









smile.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## lorrilou

i havent got any pics but ive got

a few bits of clothes (not much as dont know the sex)
a little roo towel
a sleeping bag
pushchair on order
a starlite swing
20pks of wipes
and 2pks of nappies.


----------



## bickers

Lisalovesbean said:


> I'm a third trimie on team yellow and here are some of my bits...I haven't put my cot and 2 prams up, they are boxed and not built yet, but I have a Bugaboo Cameleon in Denim and a Bugaboo Bee in Red.....but here are some the bits I have photographed...
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama012.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama018.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama025.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama027.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama029.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama031.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama032.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama033.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama034.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama035.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama036.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama038.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama039.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama040.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama041.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama004.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama008.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama015.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama020.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama022.jpg

hey omg uv got sum lovely stuff... where did u get the lepord print all in one suit from...its amazing?? x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Thanks, it was from H&M ONLY £7.99, part of their winter collection.... i bought it back in march and whether my baby is a boy or a girl they are wearing it! It's made from velour so not strictly a winter suit as not thick at all...just funky!

This baby won't be doing the blue/pink thang....it will be rainbow coloured!:rofl:


----------



## Sparklebaby

loving it lisa loving it. I think you are managing to persuade me to go team yellow after all :O) xxxx

(also a lisa :rofl:)


----------



## CatStorey

Ok, this is what I have so far..................











Aggghhh, for some reason I can only attach 5. I will make another post with the rest on!!


----------



## CatStorey

I also have a moses basket and rocking stand from Mama's and Papa's and a Henley natural and white cotbed from Babies R Us but they are packed away unfortunatley :-( I want to look at them but have to look at boxes instead!!


----------



## NuttyJester

I've got the sleeping bag from Ikea too.. but on team yellow so got the green one... Fabler range is gorgeous: got it all!


----------



## SummerStars

lisalovesbean - You should be a personal shopper for people looking baby stuff, you have the most amazing taste. You have gave me loads of ideas, and your changing bag is on my 'to get' list!

Everyone has bought such beautiful little things.

More pics! :)


----------



## Lisalovesbean

SummerStars said:


> lisalovesbean - You should be a personal shopper for people looking baby stuff, you have the most amazing taste. You have gave me loads of ideas, and your changing bag is on my 'to get' list!
> 
> Everyone has bought such beautiful little things.
> 
> More pics! :)

Thank You SummerStars!:hugs:

I am rather a shopping whore aren't I?:rofl:

Glad you like my stuff, I will be adding more when I buy more and when I find the items I've hidden away too well!

xxx


----------



## Maffie

I love the stripey babygros and the nature one lisa!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are they from? :cloud9:


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Sparklebaby said:


> loving it lisa loving it. I think you are managing to persuade me to go team yellow after all :O) xxxx
> 
> (also a lisa :rofl:)

Hi Lisa, Have to say I love team yellow.....I love the suspense, with my first two babies I found out and it was nice to know, but this is really keeping me going knowing there's a complete surprise to come when Marlow arrives!

Also I'm so over the Pink Girl/Blue Boy thing....Rainbow babies are the new black, hahaha!:rofl::rofl:

xxx


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Maffie said:


> I love the stripey babygros and the nature one lisa!!!!!!!!!!!! Where are they from? :cloud9:

Hi Maffie, The Red and White stripey one was from Peacocks...comes with a blue bib with a sailor on it..£4.99

The nature baby is H&M at £5.99

The other stripeys are both designer ones from BEBE COOL and Special Delivery, but I got them in TK Maxx at £7.99 and £6.99

I also have another one in grey and red stripe that says MILK MAD on it, also TK Maxx

XXX


----------



## flower01

lisa i went to buy that moses basket today and its so lovely!
i went to the big boots near me where they have the whole collection of that stripey stuff.

In the end we didnt get it as we saw another one we liked as well but were gona get the stripey blanket! 
did u know they do all the bedroom stuff in those colours?! curtains and cot bedding and everything!

:happydance:


----------



## Lisalovesbean

flower01 said:


> lisa i went to buy that moses basket today and its so lovely!
> i went to the big boots near me where they have the whole collection of that stripey stuff.
> 
> In the end we didnt get it as we saw another one we liked as well but were gona get the stripey blanket!
> did u know they do all the bedroom stuff in those colours?! curtains and cot bedding and everything!
> 
> :happydance:

Hi flower01!

Yes, It's a lovely collection.....

I've a fleece blanket and the cot mobile in same and will buying the rest hopefully next week....I haven't rushed as baby will be in room with me for first six months and we are moving to a bigger house, hence my restraint on buying the whole shebang!!!:rofl:

Thanks xxx


----------



## lexy604

I havent done any shopping yet probably wont until september i dont like the clutter lol when i buy it than ill set it all up but right now i havent done any shopping. I have a few baby things from people plus im having a shower in august so after that ill start setting up shop lol


----------



## kyesmummy

what a great thread!! heres some of what i have bought! xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo0740.jpg
File size: 86.3 KB
Views: 17









Photo0742.jpg
File size: 86.2 KB
Views: 10









Photo0744.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 29









Photo0751.jpg
File size: 85.9 KB
Views: 105









Photo0750.jpg
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Maffie

I love TK MAXX :cloud9: Got a lovely cream and beige set with sleepsuit, trousers, jacket, hat and bib for 7.99 from there


----------



## MoonMuffin

Aw such great stuff girls!
I've only got a sleepsuit and matching cotton blanket for the new baby so far, but will post a pic when I find my camera :dohh:


----------



## letia659

ok I know its a lot but I have already bought just about everything so here are some of my favs. and pics of the nursery that is almost finished and yes I know the S is missing out of his name but the store was out of stock and Im waiting for them to get some in. I also want to explain the firefighter booties- me and DH are volunteer firefighters so I just loved them! sorry about my dogs butt being in the last pic!

so here are baby Lucas's things!


https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0631.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0630.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0629.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0628.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0627.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0626.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0625.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0620.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0619.jpg
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/DSC_0618.jpg


----------



## sweetie_c

Everything looks so nice, can't wait to start shopping :happydance:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

I love the little firefighter booties, they are very cute! !


----------



## honey08

letia659 
where did u get them bibs from ?!?!?!


----------



## Sparklebaby

roll on payday thats all I say. I wanna start shopping too :hissy::rofl: some lovely inspirational ideas there ladies. Thank you xx


----------



## Bunnipowder

Lisalovesbean said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> lisalovesbean - where did you get the lepoard print suit?! Its so cool!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> H&M...it was £7.99, a bargain! It even has ears and a tail!
> 
> God my stuff is popular! Even getting pm's! :rofl:Click to expand...

Ha i was going to ask that too its gorgeous!!! :) Hope there is still some left I think its quite neutral as Im not finding out sex either!


----------



## Bunnipowder

Lisalovesbean said:


> SummerStars said:
> 
> 
> lisalovesbean - You should be a personal shopper for people looking baby stuff, you have the most amazing taste. You have gave me loads of ideas, and your changing bag is on my 'to get' list!
> 
> Everyone has bought such beautiful little things.
> 
> More pics! :)
> 
> Thank You SummerStars!:hugs:
> 
> I am rather a shopping whore aren't I?:rofl:
> 
> Glad you like my stuff, I will be adding more when I buy more and when I find the items I've hidden away too well!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


oooo great can pinch some more idea's then!!:rofl:Just trawling through the thread to see if someone's asked where your changing bag is from :rofl:


----------



## Bunnipowder

aimee-lou said:


> Group shot of everything we've bought so far. Too much to go through at the moment but I'll see what I've got on the hard drive etc.
> 
> Photo's I've got are of the Newborn outfit we will take the hospital with us. The play arch which is fab and such a bargain, The t-shirt that hubby brought back from Ireland (so sweet!) and the dog giving his approval to the Moses Basket!! :)

Aww lovely stuff and the piccie of your doggy is so cute!!!! :)


----------



## letia659

honey08 said:


> letia659
> where did u get them bibs from ?!?!?!

they are the Carter's brand and I got them at Babies R us in a Toys R us but they sell carters in a lot of different places :)


----------



## Buffy71

LOVE all the bits and pieces you've bought for baby - gorgeous!! - the reason I'm writing is I read you're going to put the cot by the window and I watched a programme that said you shouldnt as the sun can get too warm for babs, and in winter the drafts can affect babs.

But then, health and bloody safety bods get on my wick.

Anyway, thought I'd let you know. Its sent me into a nightmare too as that's what I'd planned to do!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Bunnipowder said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SummerStars said:
> 
> 
> lisalovesbean - You should be a personal shopper for people looking baby stuff, you have the most amazing taste. You have gave me loads of ideas, and your changing bag is on my 'to get' list!
> 
> Everyone has bought such beautiful little things.
> 
> More pics! :)
> 
> Thank You SummerStars!:hugs:
> 
> I am rather a shopping whore aren't I?:rofl:
> 
> Glad you like my stuff, I will be adding more when I buy more and when I find the items I've hidden away too well!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> oooo great can pinch some more idea's then!!:rofl:Just trawling through the thread to see if someone's asked where your changing bag is from :rofl:Click to expand...


Thanks! The leopard suit is from H&M, I bought it in march so good luck finding one! The bag is by a company called Pink Lining (they have a website), however I bought the bag from John Lewis, it was £63...


----------



## MrsQ

:( we havent got anything yet as h2b wants to wait till after the wedding! But everyones stuff looks luvly!
xxxxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I'm a terrible copycat but I love that bag so much lisa that I had a big hunt around all the different styles and had to get this one:

https://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BV0BcoQ!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKUc3eeR6g~~_1.JPG

I love it! And I have you to thank for it Lisa :D and OH... ahaha.


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh thats a lovely bag!
Ive got a pink lining bag too,they are sooo cute and useful too.xxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

jen1604 said:


> Ooooh thats a lovely bag!
> Ive got a pink lining bag too,they are sooo cute and useful too.xxx

They're gorgeous! I hadn't really given much though to changing bags until I saw the one on this thread and then... had to have one. haha. 

I must be more imaginative with baby's things!


----------



## Tilly

Oo, will take some photos later on tonight when my little girl is at her nanny and grandads house. We've left it pretty late to buy stuff this time around! if I compare this to my last pregnancy, we had everything by now pretty much.

Lovely stuff everyone!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Well, I'm a terrible copycat but I love that bag so much lisa that I had a big hunt around all the different styles and had to get this one:
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BV0BcoQ!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKUc3eeR6g~~_1.JPG
> 
> I love it! And I have you to thank for it Lisa :D and OH... ahaha.

Ooooh, that's lovely...I'm glad you're happy and if you think I pointed you in the right direction! 

And big cheers to your OH!:happydance:


----------



## MoonMuffin

letia659 said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> letia659
> where did u get them bibs from ?!?!?!
> 
> they are the Carter's brand and I got them at Babies R us in a Toys R us but they sell carters in a lot of different places :)Click to expand...

Carter's is great! I don't get a lot from there but they always have sales and I get a monthly 20% off of a $50 purchase coupon. The quality of they're clothes is really good, they're cotton stuff is so soft.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Omg i want the yummy mummy bag!!! :cloud9:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisalovesbean said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a terrible copycat but I love that bag so much lisa that I had a big hunt around all the different styles and had to get this one:
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BV0BcoQ!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKUc3eeR6g~~_1.JPG
> 
> I love it! And I have you to thank for it Lisa :D and OH... ahaha.
> 
> Ooooh, that's lovely...I'm glad you're happy and if you think I pointed you in the right direction!
> 
> And big cheers to your OH!:happydance:Click to expand...

I love it! I have no life, I shall be waiting for it's arrival all week. Haha.

Aye, OH was kind enough to indulge me after I pestered about it. It involved some guilt tripping though! "But, you just bought the new guitar hero...!" haha.


----------



## DaisyBee

Thanks everyone for posting your pics!!! Its got me in the mood to start shopping and figuring out my baby registry. Wonderful cute things everyone has bought!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

DaisyBee said:


> Thanks everyone for posting your pics!!! Its got me in the mood to start shopping and figuring out my baby registry. Wonderful cute things everyone has bought!


I'm so jealous! I want a baby registry/shower! Instead I have my gran telling me that she has blankets from when my dad was a baby! Heeeelp!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a terrible copycat but I love that bag so much lisa that I had a big hunt around all the different styles and had to get this one:
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BV0BcoQ!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKUc3eeR6g~~_1.JPG
> 
> I love it! And I have you to thank for it Lisa :D and OH... ahaha.
> 
> Ooooh, that's lovely...I'm glad you're happy and if you think I pointed you in the right direction!
> 
> And big cheers to your OH!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it! I have no life, I shall be waiting for it's arrival all week. Haha.
> 
> Aye, OH was kind enough to indulge me after I pestered about it. It involved some guilt tripping though! "But, you just bought the new guitar hero...!" haha.Click to expand...

You haven't got it yet???.....Is it E-Bay? I couldn't wait, had to have it there and then like a spoilt child!:rofl:


My Mum was with me when I bought it....and when the sales assistant asked for £63, I swear my Mum nearly had a baby herself!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


.....she was agog and was like " What's wrong with a Primark Bag???"

I love the guilt tripping the OH...works everytime.....and if that fails a quick peep of nipple or a bj usually suffices, hahahaha!:muaha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisalovesbean said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a terrible copycat but I love that bag so much lisa that I had a big hunt around all the different styles and had to get this one:
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BV0BcoQ!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKUc3eeR6g~~_1.JPG
> 
> I love it! And I have you to thank for it Lisa :D and OH... ahaha.
> 
> Ooooh, that's lovely...I'm glad you're happy and if you think I pointed you in the right direction!
> 
> And big cheers to your OH!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I love it! I have no life, I shall be waiting for it's arrival all week. Haha.
> 
> Aye, OH was kind enough to indulge me after I pestered about it. It involved some guilt tripping though! "But, you just bought the new guitar hero...!" haha.Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't got it yet???.....Is it E-Bay? I couldn't wait, had to have it there and then like a spoilt child!:rofl:
> 
> 
> My Mum was with me when I bought it....and when the sales assistant asked for £63, I swear my Mum nearly had a baby herself!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> .....she was agog and was like " What's wrong with a Primark Bag???"
> 
> I love the guilt tripping the OH...works everytime.....and if that fails a quick peep of nipple or a bj usually suffices, hahahaha!:muaha:Click to expand...


Haaahahaha, I learned quite early on that I should give blowjobs sparingly and not on tap as it could work to my advantage. Haha. It is Ebay indeed, I just cannot find that design in stock anywhere else. It's new though, so still cost me £65. Poor OH looked at me like I was crazy when I told him how much. Still he did spend £40 on guitar hero metallica... at least this is for me aaaand the baby!


----------



## chickie_115

well, i've bought loads:- 2 bottles of baby top to toe wash and 2 packs of wipes thats it!!!!! LOL:dohh:


----------



## letia659

well I know I already posted my stuff but I got these in today! got em off ebay and thought they turned out really good!! they are his burp clothes!! the Tennessee football one and the fire hat one are for his daddy to use :)

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g147/letiacandice/086.jpg


----------



## HappyBump75

FemmeEnceinte said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh thats a lovely bag!
> Ive got a pink lining bag too,they are sooo cute and useful too.xxx
> 
> They're gorgeous! I hadn't really given much though to changing bags until I saw the one on this thread and then... had to have one. haha.
> 
> I must be more imaginative with baby's things!Click to expand...

Love the bag..how much if u dont ind me asking and where from.
x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

HappyBump75 said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh thats a lovely bag!
> Ive got a pink lining bag too,they are sooo cute and useful too.xxx
> 
> They're gorgeous! I hadn't really given much though to changing bags until I saw the one on this thread and then... had to have one. haha.
> 
> I must be more imaginative with baby's things!Click to expand...
> 
> Love the bag..how much if u dont ind me asking and where from.
> xClick to expand...

Thank you :D

Was £65 from ebay. You can get them from places lie John Lewis and other online shops for the same price but nowhere had that design and that's the one I wanted.


----------



## Sparklebaby

I have to say I went for a mooch around the shops and saw some lovely bits.

Boots have some nice stuff in general......
Mothercare - they had a ladybird and a pirate outfit and a cat one and I think something else for those that wanna dress their littluns up in something cute lol.
Has anyone seen the Myleen Klass stuff in mothercare? I think it looks so cute and pardon the pun quite classy?? https://www.myleeneklass.co.uk/fashion/babyk/


----------



## aimee-lou

Sparklebaby said:


> I have to say I went for a mooch around the shops and saw some lovely bits.
> 
> Boots have some nice stuff in general......
> Mothercare - they had a ladybird and a pirate outfit and a cat one and I think something else for those that wanna dress their littluns up in something cute lol.
> Has anyone seen the Myleen Klass stuff in mothercare? I think it looks so cute and pardon the pun quite classy?? https://www.myleeneklass.co.uk/fashion/babyk/

Boots and Mothercare are my favourites for baby clothes. ASDA, Tesco etc all do a really good basic range which is great for just the essentials as I refuse to pay over the odds for things! Babies R Us is also good for slogan stuff....I have a thing for buying hubby 'My Daddy....' items. The babe has 2 t-shirts, 1 baby grow and 2 bibs so far. (the bibs were from Boots....join the parenting club, it's ACE!!) And of course you can't go wrong with ebay!! :happydance:

The BabyK things are gorgeous but I think they fit a boy more than a girl (apart from the girls stuff obv! lol) so I've avoided it...also, it's a little expensive for the time they'll be wearing it - If I get some as gifts though I wont be complaining.


----------



## SummerStars

I have a Yummy Mummy changing bag coming in the post too... :cloud9:

We are starting a trend here girls.

I can see the blokes getting together in the pub to complain...

"And have you heard about these flippin' _Yummy Mummy _bags, cost a fortune but she _had_ to have it. I don't see why she couldn't just get a bag from Primark..." :rofl:


----------



## MsEmski

Pink Lining have a sale on at the moment on their website- a lot of the bags/bottle warmers etc are a lot cheaper on there than eBay


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

True, but if you've got a specific design in mind... ebay is your place! :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

SummerStars said:


> I have a Yummy Mummy changing bag coming in the post too... :cloud9:
> 
> We are starting a trend here girls.
> 
> I can see the blokes getting together in the pub to complain...
> 
> "And have you heard about these flippin' _Yummy Mummy _bags, cost a fortune but she _had_ to have it. I don't see why she couldn't just get a bag from Primark..." :rofl:

Hahaha... well, Primark is a bit ropey if you ask me. I can never find anything nice in there but all my friends seem to love it and find cute things...


----------



## jen1604

Hahaha I was so indecisive about getting my Yummy Mummy bag that in the end OH was just like 'For Gods sake just get it woman!' The way I see it,Im going to be carrying it everyday for the next 2 years atleast,may aswell have a bag I love love love!xxx


----------



## SummerStars

jen1604 said:


> The way I see it,Im going to be carrying it everyday for the next 2 years atleast,may aswell have a bag I love love love!xxx

Exactly! And when you think of it like that, 65 quid is nothing!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Very true! I'll probably want to take it out and about before baby is even born! haha


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Help! I can't stop buying things! I saw this and couldn't resist... a baby in a dressing gown! Ehehe!

https://i27.tinypic.com/m7544h.jpg


----------



## Babybumpdec

awww how cute where did you get the dressing gown from xx


----------



## Beth09

We have just started filling our spare room with baby bits lol. here's a few!

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110519-1.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110509.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110511.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110512.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110513.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110514.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110516.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110517.jpg

https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb90/Bethm8701/Baby/P7110518.jpg


----------



## Babybug

OMG I am addicted to this thread but its sooo bad for my bank balance :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kota

Marleysgirl said:


> I don't have a photo of what I've bought so far, but my DH did decorate the nursery today and build the cot :happydance: so here's a photo of that!
> 
> https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020609.jpg

Where did you get your border from???? It's fantastic and exactly what I've had in mind!!


----------



## flower01

Right!
i couldnt stop myself any longer!!! are you prepared for all this!?!!

Bear in mind this is not everything! lol!
In the bedding pic i have all of it except the changing mat!

here goes........
 



Attached Files:







!BS24lbg!Wk~$(KGrHgoOKj8EjlLmUE61BKFWd9E0Dg~~_1.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 105









CamelPaisley_Crib_FULL.jpg
File size: 84.8 KB
Views: 168









P6100517.jpg
File size: 85.2 KB
Views: 120









P6100518.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 73









P6100519.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 57


----------



## flower01

and more!
 



Attached Files:







P6100520.jpg
File size: 79.9 KB
Views: 40









P6100521.jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 37









P6100523.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 65









P6100524.jpg
File size: 84.7 KB
Views: 34









P6100526.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 35


----------



## flower01

and more!....

there si tons more but baby is kicking asking for food so i wont pic more pics up!

lol!

something tells me ive brought quite a lot!
 



Attached Files:







P6100527.jpg
File size: 79 KB
Views: 32









P6100528.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 52









P6100531.jpg
File size: 88.4 KB
Views: 29









P6100530.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 32









P6100535.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 49


----------



## sazza

Wow! You girls are making me jealous. I've only been picking up a few wee bits over the past couple of weeks. I am loving the hand knitted stuff my OH's sister gave me, it's sooooo cute!
 



Attached Files:







baby stuff 001.jpg
File size: 82.7 KB
Views: 58









baby stuff 002.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 80









baby stuff 003.jpg
File size: 90.2 KB
Views: 75









baby stuff 004.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 47


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Babybumpdec said:


> awww how cute where did you get the dressing gown from xx

Mothercare, £12! I figured baby could lounge around with me during the week and OH at the weekend. Haha. We'll watch loose women in our dressing gowns.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I LOVE that blanket, Sazza! Where is it from? x


----------



## sazza

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I LOVE that blanket, Sazza! Where is it from? x

It's the softest, cutest, little blanket - and it's from Primark, cos £3, total bargain! x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Really? I swear I'm going to the wrong Primarks... it's all weird stuff in the ones I go to. Nothing so gorgeous as that, always cheap, off-white, towelling babygros with cheap looking designs. Nothing like that! How unfair.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Kota said:


> Where did you get your border from???? It's fantastic and exactly what I've had in mind!!

It was from B&Q - but it was in their bargain bin, so I don't know if they do it any more. I liked it because it's not "teddy bear cutie" if you get my drift.


----------



## SummerStars

Flower01 - I have been looking for a little tiger sleepsuit, but can't find them anywhere!

Do you mind if I ask where you got yours?


----------



## SummerStars

sazza said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE that blanket, Sazza! Where is it from? x
> 
> It's the softest, cutest, little blanket - and it's from Primark, cos £3, total bargain! xClick to expand...

Bargain! I hope they have them in my local Primark.

Your Winnie The Pooh outfits are so cute too!

Aah, so much I want to buy, it's a good job I'm starting early! :lol:


----------



## T-Bex

Don't know how to delete posts... Apparently my photo uploading skills are failing tonight, because the pictures don't want to display... Grrrrr. 

I bought some really cute socks that are really soft and thick; briliant for december weather...


----------



## SummerStars

This is all I have bought so far...

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/BTCbMWkKGrHgoOKkUEjlLmTeZqBKLRz5O_1.jpg

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/BV9O-omkKGrHgoOKkMEjlLmTphBKVJzgtZ4.jpg

I need to get shopping!


----------



## flower01

Summerstars-
I got the tigger suit from ebay! it was only a few quid!
have a look on there, there were quite a few when i was looking
xxxxx


----------



## SummerStars

Thanks hun. I'll go have a looksee.


----------



## Kota

Marleysgirl said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get your border from???? It's fantastic and exactly what I've had in mind!!
> 
> It was from B&Q - but it was in their bargain bin, so I don't know if they do it any more. I liked it because it's not "teddy bear cutie" if you get my drift.Click to expand...

Oh yes, I've been looking for jungle/safari borders and even then most of them are 'cutesy' I love the bold colours on that one.. 
Trust my luck it was prob end of line.. 
:dohh:


----------



## lou1979

I finally cracked and got my sterilizer today, mums gift to us x


----------



## jem_5500

Lisalovesbean said:


> BertieBones said:
> 
> 
> Aww Lisalovesbean I love your stuff! Where did you get the cow print items in the first pic?
> x
> 
> Thank You...Asda.....I bought them in march but they do still have them in some stores..I initially bought newborn size, but love them so much I went back and got both sets again in sizes 0-3 and 3-6 too!:rofl:
> 
> 
> £6 per set!Click to expand...

Lisa bean u have some gorgeous stuf where is it from??!!! PS love the change bag...same as mine :D


----------



## jem_5500

Having now looked thru the thread properly dont feel like such a loon having so much stuff!! Its perfectly normal :) I cant put pics up I have so much I will be taking pics all night!! I may but last time I tried site wouldnt let me upload! SO much gorgeous stuff and I am on team yellow so reallty nice to think about buying other colours of clothes we only have cream :D And the yummy mummy bags are lush, I saw it back in March I think it was fell in love with it and persuaded the inlaws to buy it!!!!


----------



## ahava

aww, cant wait till i find out the gender then im going to go NUTSSSS with shopping


----------



## sazza

ahava said:


> aww, cant wait till i find out the gender then im going to go NUTSSSS with shopping

I know what you mean, so much more difficult to buy when you don't know!


----------



## Marleysgirl

Bought? Hahahahahahah .... We just picked up two cot bumpers, a mobile, some curtains and a clock - all continuing our animal theme for the nursery - from FreeCycle!

Here's the latest photos!

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020630.jpg

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn274/Tigsteroonie/Baby/P1020637.jpg


----------



## sazza

Good on you! Everything looks fab - I will need to check out my local freecycle again x x


----------



## MsEmski

Marleysgirl said:


> Bought? Hahahahahahah .... We just picked up two cot bumpers, a mobile, some curtains and a clock - all continuing our animal theme for the nursery - from FreeCycle!
> 
> [/IMG]

I LOVE freecycle, but am always just pipped to the post with the baby stuff! I might put a wanted post out


----------



## sweetie_c

Everything on here is fab fab :happydance:


----------



## sweetie_c

FemmeEnceinte said:



> Help! I can't stop buying things! I saw this and couldn't resist... a baby in a dressing gown! Ehehe!
> 
> https://i27.tinypic.com/m7544h.jpg

I love this gown where did you buy it from? not to worry just read your post, will check out Mothercares website :happydance:


----------



## vineyard

My mom just bought these onsies for me. We had to buy 2 blue and 2 pink because they were clearance and we will return what we don't need after my ultrasound on Tuesday.
 



Attached Files:







My twin did it!.jpg
File size: 92.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Maffie

vineyard said:


> My mom just bought these onsies for me. We had to buy 2 blue and 2 pink because they were clearance and we will return what we don't need after my ultrasound on Tuesday.

I think the blue would work on girls too.


----------



## XsarahGrace

I think i'm all shopped out.
I've brought Way to Much already.
I've also ordered the pram as it was on special in the local baby shop got the whole icandy cherry set for £400 brand new.
Things not shown are brought already such as nappies, baby book (already put scan pictures in)
Nannies are knitting already for her, got cardis and shawls and alsorts of knitted things.
I don't think theres much more i need but i'm pretty sure they'll be somethings i miss and only relise when the babies here.
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00006-20090713-1114.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00039-20090706-1538.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00040-20090706-1538.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00041-20090706-1538.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00044-20090706-1540.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00045-20090706-1541.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00047-20090706-1542.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00048-20090706-1542.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00050-20090706-1545.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00075-20090708-1618.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00076-20090708-1619.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00077-20090708-1619.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00078-20090708-1620.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00079-20090708-1620.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00080-20090708-1621.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00081-20090708-1622.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00038-20090706-1536.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00042-20090706-1539.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00043-20090706-1540.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00046-20090706-1541.jpghttps://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00049-20090706-1543.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00051-20090706-1546.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00053-20090706-1547.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00054-20090706-1547.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00055-20090706-1547.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00056-20090706-1548.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00057-20090706-1549.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00059-20090706-1550.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00061-20090706-1551.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00001-20090713-1109.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00002-20090713-1109.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00004-20090713-1110.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00005-20090713-1110.jpg


x


----------



## SummerStars

Wow, SarahGrace, you are very organised! Beautiful stuff!

Can I ask where you got your black and white 'I'm so cute' outfit from?


----------



## XsarahGrace

SummerStars said:


> Wow, SarahGrace, you are very organised! Beautiful stuff!
> 
> Can I ask where you got your black and white 'I'm so cute' outfit from?

It's from George at Asda 
and Thanks 
x


----------



## chrissie33

:baby:


XsarahGrace said:


> I think i'm all shopped out.
> I've brought Way to Much already.
> I've also ordered the pram as it was on special in the local baby shop got the whole icandy cherry set for £400 brand new.
> Things not shown are brought already such as nappies, baby book (already put scan pictures in)
> Nannies are knitting already for her, got cardis and shawls and alsorts of knitted things.
> I don't think theres much more i need but i'm pretty sure they'll be somethings i miss and only relise when the babies here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00044-20090706-1540.jpg
> x

Oh my god, this is lush!! Would you mind me asking where you got it from?


----------



## XsarahGrace

I got it From a seller on E-bay who does loads of baby bits with loads of things embroided on 

https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Embroidery-By-Dee__W0QQ_armrsZ1

x


----------



## chrissie33

Oh dear... can see the card taking a bashing on this site!!! Thanks for this babe, time to get spending :)


----------



## sazza

I love this thread! I've recently bought a snowsuit, and velour growbag (2.50 each, new - from ebay) Also got a little white fluffy jacket, and sleepsuit with matching hat, from ebay for pennies! Will post pics once they arrive :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

This is all clothes ive got so far lol 2 of which from amber lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0217.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 41


----------



## jen1604

Thought I'd join in!This is what Ive got so far...
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/ginger.jpg
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/gingerbread.jpg
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/towel.jpg
Also some Avent bottles!
I was trying to find a picture of my Pink Lining Yummy Mummy bag but it was limited edition (in the Bottom of the Garden print) and I cant find a picture!Grrrrr. xxxx


----------



## jen1604

Found a picture of my bag!
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/mybag.jpg
xxx


----------



## Buffy71

no piccies but you can see it on this link. ooh i love it!

https://www.boden.co.uk/en-GB/Baby-Accessories/78019/Baby-Baby-Changing-Bag.html


----------



## Babybumpdec

i really want a yummy mummy bag :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Haha, you've started a trend Lisa!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Haha, you've started a trend Lisa!

Hahaha! I bought a Beatles "ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE" romper suit this week....it's so fab! It came today and I keep staring at it with stupid look on my face!

And a playmat and a man changing bag in red suede for when oh is taking baby out and pram sheets and lots of other bits!


----------



## DizzyMoo

I have the panda b/w outfit from george shown on page 1 , they didn't have that cow one!! If someone can get me one & post it i'll pay !!!
I've got a fleecy teddy type snowsuit with ears courtesy of ebay, 2 infant carriers 1 i bought from sovereign on here & the other was given to me last week. 
Been given a baby bath & a full tub of baby formula powder although i'll prob breastfeed, Got some plain white vests, some blue ones & matching blue sleepsuits. some handmade cow pattern soft bootees, i'll get piccies tonight. ive nothing else yet but i know which pram im getting so gonna add that lol


----------



## lisa35

Some lovely stuff on here, i'm not buying clothes until ive had my 20 week scan but heres a few things we have bought already :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v381/lolly8566606/270436073_tp.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v381/lolly8566606/BV7KDwB2kKGrHgoH-EEEjlLlyOEvBKU8g4e.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v381/lolly8566606/3755259A65UC228190M.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v381/lolly8566606/161-3484496A70UC531814M.jpg

Got my cot, no pics as i not put it up yet :)


----------



## Lunaty

Oww i love seeing all of thee things!!!
I will make some pics too!

Im still waiting for my crib and bedding, though i do have my bassinet :)
We were planning on preparing bubs room this weekend so ill make some before and after shots yay :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

DizzyMoo said:


> I have the panda b/w outfit from george shown on page 1 , they didn't have that cow one!! If someone can get me one & post it i'll pay !!!
> I've got a fleecy teddy type snowsuit with ears courtesy of ebay, 2 infant carriers 1 i bought from sovereign on here & the other was given to me last week.
> Been given a baby bath & a full tub of baby formula powder although i'll prob breastfeed, Got some plain white vests, some blue ones & matching blue sleepsuits. some handmade cow pattern soft bootees, i'll get piccies tonight. ive nothing else yet but i know which pram im getting so gonna add that lol

Yeah but... what about those satin sheets?! Pics please... :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lunaty said:


> Oww i love seeing all of thee things!!!
> I will make some pics too!
> 
> Im still waiting for my crib and bedding, though i do have my bassinet :)
> We were planning on preparing bubs room this weekend so ill make some before and after shots yay :D


Ooh, I love nursery pics! Take lots :D x


----------



## Bunnipowder

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Babybumpdec said:
> 
> 
> awww how cute where did you get the dressing gown from xx
> 
> Mothercare, £12! I figured baby could lounge around with me during the week and OH at the weekend. Haha. We'll watch loose women in our dressing gowns.Click to expand...

:haha::haha: You sound like me!! I love loose women lol


----------



## Bunnipowder

SarahGrace I love every single thing off your photo's :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnipowder

vineyard said:


> My mom just bought these onsies for me. We had to buy 2 blue and 2 pink because they were clearance and we will return what we don't need after my ultrasound on Tuesday.

They are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bunnipowder said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybumpdec said:
> 
> 
> awww how cute where did you get the dressing gown from xx
> 
> Mothercare, £12! I figured baby could lounge around with me during the week and OH at the weekend. Haha. We'll watch loose women in our dressing gowns.Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: You sound like me!! I love loose women lolClick to expand...

Well, I used to like it a lot more. They chat a lot less about things these days and spend more time advertising their daily quiz or talking to a boring celebrity. But, I still tune in :p Baby will become worldly and wise.


----------



## XsarahGrace

Ok so i didn't buy this but my ex did, and as there at his and his lazy he just got the pictures off the site to show me, until i go round 
but i'm pretty proud of the stuff he brought just hope he got the right size!
He choose the three bands we both like, instead of ones he knows i hate!

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/1616.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/kisslovegun.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/ledzeppelin1.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/punkprincessonebp.jpg
Last ones my favourite!

i had a little proud moment it's the first things his actually brought for his daughter. :happydance:

I know it's a little girl but i don't think there just boys, i don't want her in pink all the time it's not what i wear all the time so i don't see why she should :)


----------



## jen1604

sarahGrace I love the AC/DC one and the punk rock princess one!!They are so fab!Do you know where your ex got them from?xxxxxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Eeeee, my bag arrived! It's gorgeous, I love it! Just thought I'd let you all know :p Still waiting on the tummy tub, though.


----------



## XsarahGrace

jen1604 said:


> sarahGrace I love the AC/DC one and the punk rock princess one!!They are so fab!Do you know where your ex got them from?xxxxxx

I'll try to find out later when my ex is home from work,
i know there from a website just not sure what one, i'll ask him to send me the link and i'll post it on here xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

For those of you on team yellow or anyone just looking for cute things at decent prices, I have just found: https://minimode.co.uk/baby-clothing and I must say, I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Eeeee, my bag arrived! It's gorgeous, I love it! Just thought I'd let you all know :p Still waiting on the tummy tub, though.


Ohhhh which bag u had??? :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's this one:

https://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BV0BcoQ!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKUc3eeR6g~~_1.JPG

Absolutely love it! All the little details are gorgeous. The washbag is clear with little cupcakes all over it. So cute.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> For those of you on team yellow or anyone just looking for cute things at decent prices, I have just found: https://minimode.co.uk/baby-clothing and I must say, I'm pretty impressed.

That's stock that is supplied to Boots, you know!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisalovesbean said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> For those of you on team yellow or anyone just looking for cute things at decent prices, I have just found: https://minimode.co.uk/baby-clothing and I must say, I'm pretty impressed.
> 
> That's stock that is supplied to Boots, you know!Click to expand...


Ooh, right well... off down to boots tomorrow! Haha x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

FemmeEnceinte said:


> It's this one:
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/19/!BV0BcoQ!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKUc3eeR6g~~_1.JPG
> 
> Absolutely love it! All the little details are gorgeous. The washbag is clear with little cupcakes all over it. So cute.


ohhh gorgeous!!! i want the baby blue version of that one :happydance:


----------



## Marleysgirl

Okay, so I still haven't taken any photos, but .....

Sainsburys currently have a 50% clothing sale, so I've just bought even more stuff for Beanie! This time I got:

Pooh sleeping bag (2.5tog) for £6
Tigger hooded towel for £5
Set of three space puppy sleep suits
Pair of tigger vests
Pack of three t-shirts, including one that says "cool as Daddy"
Pooh gift set of leggings, t-shirt and jacket

But my favourite has to be a "Radio GaGa" t-shirt, complete with Queen logo and lyrics on the back!


----------



## sazza

Marleysgirl said:


> Okay, so I still haven't taken any photos, but .....
> 
> Sainsburys currently have a 50% clothing sale, so I've just bought even more stuff for Beanie! This time I got:
> 
> Pooh sleeping bag (2.5tog) for £6
> Tigger hooded towel for £5
> Set of three space puppy sleep suits
> Pair of tigger vests
> Pack of three t-shirts, including one that says "cool as Daddy"
> Pooh gift set of leggings, t-shirt and jacket
> 
> But my favourite has to be a "Radio GaGa" t-shirt, complete with Queen logo and lyrics on the back!


Oh, thanks for the info - I may head to Sainsbury's tomorrow now!


----------



## chrissie33

I have bought another few things this week, including some stuff from boots (the range mentioned earlier), sleepgrow, jacket and blanket - gorgeous ;) and another Little Roo sleepgrow from tesco.

Oh yes, and 9 of the slogan bibs from ebay!!! The shopping has begun and my credit card is already feeling the pinch!


----------



## Margie

Feeling inspired :wohoo:

Might go out and buy something this weekend!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

it wud take me forever to post pics but so far i've got:
Vest with pooh bear saying i love mummy
vest with daddy makes me smile
whinnie the pooh comforter blanket thing from disney shop
Tigger suits
little warm dressing gown
baby blue rabbit rattle
nursery baskets
nappies
dungaree set
vest from ebay with his name on "Kaden"
blue tigger suit
humphreys corner baby grows
An all in one coat
avent bottles
baby wipes
A car sign what u stick on the window saying Brothers Kian & Kaden on board

I've already got cot, whinnie pooh moses basket, bouncer, steriliser, cot bedding, sheets, etc etc from when kian was a baby all great condition just need to be washed an wiped over!

AND my OH said he will buy me this bag soon yay!!!:happydance:
https://www.handbagsandgladrags.co.uk/acatalog/Pink_Lining.html

If i dont change my mind again :lol:


----------



## Margie

Was feeling inspired by this thread so had a little look around the shops today and was disappointed that everything seemed to be either pink or blue... but I'm on team yellow! Bet my credit card isn't disappointed though hee hee. 

Ah well - I'm on the lookout!


----------



## jem_5500

We are about to sit down and write a list of what we have...we are on team yellow and I was inspired by someone elses pics...Lisas about buing colourful things so added a couple of extra bits, got like 3 baby grows in next for 6 quid thought that was good for there! 

Once i hvae written a list I will either take pucs and try to upload of add my list! THink its going to be worrying long!!


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Margie, I have found LOADS of neutral stuff in Tesco, Asda and Boots - lots of lovely creams, beige, lemon, white and mint green. I am on team yellow too and so need to get gender neutral stuff too :)


----------



## jem_5500

I am going to attempt to upload my piccies, we have jsut gone thru what we have...WOW! :D:wacko:

So in total... :D We have...

newborn

7 vests
4 baby grows

0-3m

6 bibs, 
3 jacket/cardi type things
2 long sleeve tops and bottoms
8 long sleeve baby grows
1 yellow hoodie
1 teddy soother blanket
2 pairs baby booties
8 sleepsuits
1 Gap pram suit
4 pairs sctrach mits
2 pairs socks
9 short sleeve vest
1 long sleeve vest
1 velour dungarees
6 hats

3-6m

2 sleepsuits
3 vests
3 baby grows
1 grobag
1 jacket/cardi

We also have:

12 muslins, 2 bath towels, 5 blankets-my fav is the bamboo one! 1 crib bumper, 2 cot bed sheets, 5 crib/moses basket sheets, 4 base sheets, baby bath, top n tail, 8 packs wipes, steriliser, tigger rig, yummy mummy changing bag, change mat, baby monitor, 100 nappies, breast pump, bottles at 5oz and 9 oz, moses basket and stand, crib, cot bed, baby box and johnsons stuff, pram, car seat...

We have been into sales bought stuff on offerm gone onto freecycle and been given things! We dont think we need much more..I worked out a pram suit and breast pads!

I will add pics of not so dull stuff when uploaded to photobucket :D


----------



## jem_5500

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay041.jpg Rug SHop Guildford-now closed! {IMG]https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay040.jpg[/IMG] Rocha, Debenhams https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay035.jpg Sainsburys https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay033.jpg Sainsburys https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay030.jpg Sainsburys https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay029.jpg TK MAXX https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay028.jpg Asda https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay026.jpg John Lewis https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay042.jpg ASDA https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay025.jpg ASDA https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay024.jpg Babies R Us https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay014.jpg GAP https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay010.jpg ASDA https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay007.jpg NEXT https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay006.jpg NEXT-Jacket and ASDA baby grow and boots https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay005.jpg Next https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac79/jspencer82/Babay004.jpg


----------



## Pearl

I think this is such a great thread ... u gotta put where u get ur stuff from too coz some of the stuff are so brill !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I havent got much at all yet, waiting till a bit later.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You have some gorgeous things, Jem! Where are the blue and stripy sleepsuits from? x


----------



## chrissie33

My word Jem you are seriously organised!!! putting me seriously to shame! Lush stuff hun x


----------



## Margie

chrissie33 said:


> Hey Margie, I have found LOADS of neutral stuff in Tesco, Asda and Boots - lots of lovely creams, beige, lemon, white and mint green. I am on team yellow too and so need to get gender neutral stuff too :)

Thanks chrissie33, just had a look on ASDA website and they have very cute stuff - think I'll pop in sometime after work this week :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I cant put images on here for some reason it dont let me get a Url on my pics think something wrong with my laptop.. but i got a me2u underthing from next .. and then 2 other white an yellow ones from next.. and then got quite few things from boots ''bertie teddy'' stuff jacket,hospital outfit with hat and booties  and then a lil comfoter with bertie teddys head on and then tommee tippee sterlizer and bottles and a winnie pooh moses basket and yellow baby bath up to yet wish i could put the pics on! 
*


----------



## jem_5500

The blue and stripey one in pic together are from NEXT sale they were £6 I think for the 3, then the velour one in other pic is from Debenhams sale for £5,


----------



## jem_5500

Margie said:


> chrissie33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Margie, I have found LOADS of neutral stuff in Tesco, Asda and Boots - lots of lovely creams, beige, lemon, white and mint green. I am on team yellow too and so need to get gender neutral stuff too :)
> 
> Thanks chrissie33, just had a look on ASDA website and they have very cute stuff - think I'll pop in sometime after work this week :happydance:Click to expand...

I have founds some very cute ctuff in Tesco, didnt put pics up but they have sleepsuits/baby grows with cgender neutral colours I have a couple which are very cute one is stripey pastel colours and ther with stars.


----------



## jem_5500

Becyboo__x said:


> *I cant put images on here for some reason it dont let me get a Url on my pics think something wrong with my laptop.. but i got a me2u underthing from next .. and then 2 other white an yellow ones from next.. and then got quite few things from boots ''bertie teddy'' stuff jacket,hospital outfit with hat and booties  and then a lil comfoter with bertie teddys head on and then tommee tippee sterlizer and bottles and a winnie pooh moses basket and yellow baby bath up to yet wish i could put the pics on!
> *

I messed up yesterday if u used photobucket then compied html code it wont work i then realised u put img code in!


----------



## Pingu

Love this thread, you all got loads of great stuff. I have already got loads of bits in the sales from Asda and Next. Will soon post some pics :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

jem_5500 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *I cant put images on here for some reason it dont let me get a Url on my pics think something wrong with my laptop.. but i got a me2u underthing from next .. and then 2 other white an yellow ones from next.. and then got quite few things from boots ''bertie teddy'' stuff jacket,hospital outfit with hat and booties  and then a lil comfoter with bertie teddys head on and then tommee tippee sterlizer and bottles and a winnie pooh moses basket and yellow baby bath up to yet wish i could put the pics on!
> *
> 
> I messed up yesterday if u used photobucket then compied html code it wont work i then realised u put img code in!Click to expand...


I dont use photobucket .. my laptops just got something wrong with it it dont let me get a url to put images on here or anything so i dont know to be honest


----------



## sazza

....really chuffed with them, and also got a new jacket for a couple of quid! At this rate, all my stuff will be bought from ebay!
 



Attached Files:







pooh.jpg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 15









monkey.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## XsarahGrace

I'm too in love with ebay, and also go t a whole box of baby girl clothes coming from my mums boss tomorow :) i'm so excited because his wife only buys designer stuff and there little girl was quite big and only wore a few things!
https://i29.tinypic.com/imnznb.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/fw21lj.jpg


----------



## sazza

Oh Sarah, your wee clothes are gorgeous! Where did you get the baby grows from? x


----------



## XsarahGrace

Ebay, they did them in next but when i saw them in there i knew i wanted them i asked the women if they had any newborn sizes and they were all to big and online they wasn't there so searched Ebay and got them from there.


----------



## Lunaty

So i thought id update with some of the stuff in the nursery.. clothes wise i dont have a whole lot as family tends to love to give me cloths as pressies haha, also bubba will be born in high summer so will not be wearing a whole lot of clothing :dohh:

The cot set is hand made with little houses on the border.. 

I also bought my pram, the Bugaboo Frog:
https://www.bugaboostrollers.com/assets/product_images/alternate/300/100054RED000000.jpg
https://www.bugaboostrollers.com/assets/product_images/alternate/300/100054RED000000-1.jpg

This is the wallsticker i bought for the nursery:


And the nursing chair:
https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/48/98542948_full.jpg
 



Attached Files:







IMG00007.jpg
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 14









IMG00008.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 17









IMG00009.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 21









IMG00006.jpg
File size: 73.1 KB
Views: 13









cotset.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sazza

Gorgeous stuff you got there Lunaty! I especially love the wall sticker! x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Wooooohooooo - my autumn/winter Mothercare catalog just dropped through the letterbox!

Not that I'll buy much from there, it's too expensive ... but it makes for fun times home window-shopping!


----------



## Babybug

Have deleted these and added on another post, figured out how to add more than 5 at a time, yay


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Iv now been told i have to stop buyin! lol by my mother because all i can get right now is neutral clothes so i have to wait til my 20week scan when i find out the sex and then i can start again  it needs to hurry up seems to have gone quick from 8weeks til now and now im 13weeks its draggin  but role on 20weeks *


----------



## XsarahGrace

https://i25.tinypic.com/332q7bl.jpg
I must stop buying honestly i have just won some more stuff on ebay, i have a red and white stripe top and i thought the sleep suite was so cute! ​


----------



## Babybug

https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/168.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/167.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/170.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/166-1.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/165.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/160.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/159.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/158.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/157.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/156.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/154.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/153.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/151.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/149.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/148.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/147.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/146.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/145.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/144.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/143.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/141.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/140.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/138.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/137.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/136.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/133-1.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/132.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/131.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/129.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/127.jpg


----------



## Kota

:rofl: 

Where did you get the 'I've got more hair then my daddy' sleep suit???


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I love my new vest!
 



Attached Files:







100_4898.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Babybug

Kota said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Where did you get the 'I've got more hair then my daddy' sleep suit???

I got it from an ebay shop called angelas embroidery, they have all sorts of slogans, I orederd 3 more today

"Ill have a bottle of the house white"
"Party at my cot 2am bring a bottle"
"I'm not pooping Im thinking hard"


----------



## Pingu

Babybug, you have some fab stuff. I love the white dungarees and the stripy top. Where did you get that from? Gonna have to have a look on ebay for the "I've got more hair than daddy" sleep suit!!


----------



## ttcbabyno.1

I bought a great baby grow last week - it's slogan says 

"spit on that tissue again and i'm calling social services!" 

I just love it cause i use to hate when my mum did that to me, but see it happen all the time!!!! LOL


----------



## playgirl666

heres my travel system :)


----------



## Babybug

Pingu said:


> Babybug, you have some fab stuff. I love the white dungarees and the stripy top. Where did you get that from? Gonna have to have a look on ebay for the "I've got more hair than daddy" sleep suit!!

Thanks most of the neutral looking stuff including the dungarees I got from Ebay in a bundle, if you search for baby bundles there is loads I got a really good one most of the stuff was new some even had tags on, Ive also bought new stuff but this has really helped with the basics, vests etc


----------



## Kota

Babybug said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Where did you get the 'I've got more hair then my daddy' sleep suit???
> 
> I got it from an ebay shop called angelas embroidery, they have all sorts of slogans, I orederd 3 more today
> 
> "Ill have a bottle of the house white"
> "Party at my cot 2am bring a bottle"
> "I'm not pooping Im thinking hard"Click to expand...

Thanks!
Will have to have a look what else she's got, love that particular one though.


----------



## danniemum2be

babybug where did you get your pram and how much? thats the 1 i want!! x x


----------



## staycutee

wow everyone has such lovely stuff! im gonna put some pics up later :D


----------



## Babybug

danniemum2be said:


> babybug where did you get your pram and how much? thats the 1 i want!! x x

I got it from mothercare it was on sale think it still is, have a look on their website


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Some more of my bits! 

Dad's bag!

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff029.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff026.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff019.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff006.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff012.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff023.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff024.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I love the dadbag, Lisa! OH says his rucksack will do. Haha. I don't doubt it either. They're pretty functional things... hideous though.

I'm being sensible. Buying one bit here and there, instead of going crazy all at once and then getting bored later. I found a great little online shop here: https://www.tummiestotantrums.co.uk/ some amazing things, great for those on team yellow too.

Bought this:

https://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/0/0/7/2/7/webimg/278800886_o.jpg

Soooo cute :D


----------



## britt1986

I have bought loads of things, but these are my two favorite outfits.

https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/001-1.jpg


https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/003-1.jpg


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I love the dadbag, Lisa! OH says his rucksack will do. Haha. I don't doubt it either. They're pretty functional things... hideous though.
> 
> I'm being sensible. Buying one bit here and there, instead of going crazy all at once and then getting bored later. I found a great little online shop here: https://www.tummiestotantrums.co.uk/ some amazing things, great for those on team yellow too.
> 
> Bought this:
> 
> https://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/0/0/7/2/7/webimg/278800886_o.jpg
> 
> Soooo cute :D

Thanks Femme....loving the Ducky suit...very, very nice!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've decided, I might make my own cute clothes for baby... take some ordinary vests/sleepsuits and stitch on some little applique designs! Easy and cute... the outrageously overpriced stuff in that shop has inspired me.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I've decided, I might make my own cute clothes for baby... take some ordinary vests/sleepsuits and stitch on some little applique designs! Easy and cute... the outrageously overpriced stuff in that shop has inspired me.

It's a good idea....funnily enough I have just started collecting some small pieces of fabric to make a patch work blanket.....will be doing that next week hopefully!

I ordered some bits online last week and was totally taken in by a Rolling Stones Babygro....except it was £35!! Was exceptional though, had the tongue design covered in diamante!!:haha: That may be a project......I have a degree in art and design so may as well put it to some use!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisalovesbean said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I've decided, I might make my own cute clothes for baby... take some ordinary vests/sleepsuits and stitch on some little applique designs! Easy and cute... the outrageously overpriced stuff in that shop has inspired me.
> 
> It's a good idea....funnily enough I have just started collecting some small pieces of fabric to make a patch work blanket.....will be doing that next week hopefully!
> 
> I ordered some bits online last week and was totally taken in by a Rolling Stones Babygro....except it was £35!! Was exceptional though, had the tongue design covered in diamante!!:haha: That may be a project......I have a degree in art and design so may as well put it to some use!Click to expand...

Well, then you've no excuse! The rolling stones babygro sounds amazing! I'd be wary of the little diamante things though. I can smell another thread coming on... "show us what you've made!" haha :D x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

LMAO......No pun intended!!!:haha:


----------



## MsEmski

Lisalovesbean- I love your stuff- had been eyeing up the bird one in TkMaxx over the weekend!

It's a grand idea to have a 'show us what you've made' thread- I have loads of plain gros that I keep meaning to get around to customizing!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

MsEmski said:


> Lisalovesbean- I love your stuff- had been eyeing up the bird one in TkMaxx over the weekend!
> 
> It's a grand idea to have a 'show us what you've made' thread- I have loads of plain gros that I keep meaning to get around to customizing!

Thanks Ms!!!! You know I almost bought the bird set from the actual company.....£17.50 for the top and £16.00 for the bottoms, then went into TK's and saw the set for £7.99!!!


The site is called brights and stripes...have a nosey!!!


----------



## Lunaty

O my Lisalovesbean!!! Those are awesome AIO!!!!
Can i ask if they can be ordered online?!

It is so damn hard to find something funky in NZ , specially for a boy!


----------



## madkoi_baby

Lisalovesbean said:


> I'm a third trimie on team yellow and here are some of my bits...I haven't put my cot and 2 prams up, they are boxed and not built yet, but I have a Bugaboo Cameleon in Denim and a Bugaboo Bee in Red.....but here are some the bits I have photographed...
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama012.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama018.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama025.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama027.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama029.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama031.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama032.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama033.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama034.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama035.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama036.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama038.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama039.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama040.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama041.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama004.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama008.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama015.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama020.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama022.jpg

Wow you've got some really funky baby grows! Where did you get them from???? I love the moo moo ones!! ;-)


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Lunaty said:


> O my Lisalovesbean!!! Those are awesome AIO!!!!
> Can i ask if they can be ordered online?!
> 
> It is so damn hard to find something funky in NZ , specially for a boy!

Yes, there is an online shopping basket, just think you need to sign up and away you go!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

madkoi_baby said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> I'm a third trimie on team yellow and here are some of my bits...I haven't put my cot and 2 prams up, they are boxed and not built yet, but I have a Bugaboo Cameleon in Denim and a Bugaboo Bee in Red.....but here are some the bits I have photographed...
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama012.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama018.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama025.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama027.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama029.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama031.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama032.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama033.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama034.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama035.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama036.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama038.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama039.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama040.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama041.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama004.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama008.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama015.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama020.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama022.jpg
> 
> Wow you've got some really funky baby grows! Where did you get them from???? I love the moo moo ones!! ;-)Click to expand...


The Moo Moos are from Asda £6 per set!

The stripeys are Peacocks and TK Maxx!


----------



## Lunaty

Lisalovesbean said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> O my Lisalovesbean!!! Those are awesome AIO!!!!
> Can i ask if they can be ordered online?!
> 
> It is so damn hard to find something funky in NZ , specially for a boy!
> 
> Yes, there is an online shopping basket, just think you need to sign up and away you go!Click to expand...

Oww bugger they only send to the UK :nope:
I really need to go to europe soon hahaha!!! Im missing my shopping dearly


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Lunaty said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> O my Lisalovesbean!!! Those are awesome AIO!!!!
> Can i ask if they can be ordered online?!
> 
> It is so damn hard to find something funky in NZ , specially for a boy!
> 
> Yes, there is an online shopping basket, just think you need to sign up and away you go!Click to expand...
> 
> Oww bugger they only send to the UK :nope:
> I really need to go to europe soon hahaha!!! Im missing my shopping dearlyClick to expand...

Try E-Bay?:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm there is no real way of finding it easily..

do you have the tag name for these AIO's?! I cant read it from the photo haha

* Nevermind ;) i think i managed to find some now.. i just read it wrong haha

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff019.jpg


----------



## britt1986

Babybug said:


> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/168.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/167.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/170.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/166-1.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/165.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/160.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/159.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/158.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/157.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/156.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/154.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/153.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/151.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/149.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/148.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/147.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/146.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/145.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/144.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/143.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/141.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/140.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/138.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/137.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/136.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/133-1.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/132.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/131.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/129.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/127.jpg

I love the white sleeper that says "I've got more hair than my daddy". Did you by any chance get that online? I'm in the US and have been trying to find something like that and am having no luck. Hoping you can help me out.


----------



## Sparklebaby

some cute stuff there baby bug.....

right for all you shopaholics - I get paid next week and want to start shopping. where is the best place to go for cute stuff thats unisex??? such as what Lisa has and babybug.

xxxx


----------



## Babybug

I got loads of it on Ebay theres an ebay shop called 
snugasabugbaby and the embroidered baby gro is from angelas embroidery also on ebay (both ebay uk)


----------



## Bingo

Lisalovesbean, where oh where did you find those wonderful baby grows? I especially love, love, love the one with the spiders. I'm not even preggers yet but I've got to have one! :happydance: Infact, if they came in adult sizes I'd probably buy one for myself! :haha:



Lisalovesbean said:


> Some more of my bits!
> 
> Dad's bag!
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff029.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff026.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff019.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff006.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff012.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff023.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff024.jpg


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Bingo said:


> Lisalovesbean, where oh where did you find those wonderful baby grows? I especially love, love, love the one with the spiders. I'm not even preggers yet but I've got to have one! :happydance: Infact, if they came in adult sizes I'd probably buy one for myself! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> Some more of my bits!
> 
> Dad's bag!
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff029.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff026.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff019.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff006.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff012.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff023.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/morebabystuff024.jpgClick to expand...

Aw thanks! The spiders and stars babygrows are by a company called MOLO but I found them in TK Maxx for just £5.99 each! Last week, so plenty of stock instore!

The Beatles one is from ASOS.COM


----------



## Sparklebaby

sooo many places to go and see :happydance: I hate tkmaxx but think I can make an exception lol. whoop whoop roll on next week


----------



## lou1979

I just bought this!!

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_0_10751_-1__10322_10001_

:D

my first item yay


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Awww, that's lovely Lou!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I saw that its really modern and just will go with anything  lovely i havent seen chose any of that stuff yet but i spose i have a long time 

x*


----------



## sweetie_c

Lisalovesbean where did you get your moses basket x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

sweetie_c said:


> Lisalovesbean where did you get your moses basket x

Hi, It's a Zooby Island Moses Basket from Boots...available online and instore at larger Boots....there is a whole bedroom range! I have a couple of other pieces from the same range and will ordering the whole caboodle in the next few days!

The MB was £48 minus the stand (bought from local market for £12) but comes with a jersey and fleece blanket and the plus is the hood actually stays up...which is a rarity with moses baskets!


----------



## cillybean83

I can't wait til my nursery is finished and I can post pictures! Marleysgirl, where did you get that mesh toy organizer? It looks like it's hanging from the ceiling! I want one! lol


----------



## NuttyJester

Hopped into 3rd tri now, but keep coming back to this thread... love it ladies!


----------



## XsarahGrace

WOOOHOOO 
for next and matalan sales, this little girly is going to have more clothes then m, Also got a nice colourful beanbag in the sale, for me to feed her on bit early but i loved the fact it was only £9 and colourfull 
https://i27.tinypic.com/i5u2zc.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/vynqlt.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/2lm9s7d.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/28bsntj.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/4qidro.jpg


----------



## Chalrhow

I've only bought a few things... cant really pick up any clothes just now, seen loads of cute stuff but its all summer clothes in shops right now... I will post some pics of what ive bought so far... really cant decide on a pram yet...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/charlene/baby%20scans/SDC10880.jpg

My big baby trying out the moses basket... just to make sure its ok for his brother :rofl:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/charlene/baby%20scans/SDC10875.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/charlene/baby%20scans/SDC10873.jpg

Yeah its fine gets his approval !! lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/charlene/baby%20scans/SDC10889.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/charlene/baby%20scans/SDC10890.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v507/charlene/baby%20scans/SDC10887.jpg


----------



## Kota

A few of my bits and pieces, there is heaps more, but these are my favorite! 

https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/5979/babystuff012.jpg
https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/165/babystuff014.jpg
https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/2000/babystuff015.jpg
https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5904/babystuff016.jpg
https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3842/babystuff017.jpg
https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9566/babystuff018.jpg
https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5584/babystuff020.jpg
https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7342/babystuff021.jpg
https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/2506/babystuff022.jpg


----------



## cillybean83

everything is so cute!


----------



## Margie

Kota - I love your babygrows they are so lovely and bright! Do you mind if I ask where you got them from? :blush:


----------



## sazza

Gorgeous stuff Kota! x x


----------



## Kota

Margie said:


> Kota - I love your babygrows they are so lovely and bright! Do you mind if I ask where you got them from? :blush:

Not at all!
The Noddy one I picked up in the Next sale, the Paddington Bear, and jungle/lion ones were from ebay and the 'RoaR dinosaur ones were from Peacocks. I've got a few neutral things but I am def drawn to the bright colourful things more!!


----------



## Margie

Kota said:


> Margie said:
> 
> 
> Kota - I love your babygrows they are so lovely and bright! Do you mind if I ask where you got them from? :blush:
> 
> Not at all!
> The Noddy one I picked up in the Next sale, the Paddington Bear, and jungle/lion ones were from ebay and the 'RoaR dinosaur ones were from Peacocks. I've got a few neutral things but I am def drawn to the bright colourful things more!!Click to expand...

Thanks! 

I bought my first baby thing today from the next sale - a bright green tiny little hoody :happydance:. Will try put a pic up later.


----------



## KZD

My hubby was complaining about not waking up on time, and I reminded him that not to worry! he'll have his own personal alarm clock soon...that same afternoon, I found this cute li'l onesie thta I got for my hubby..lol
 



Attached Files:







Picture 029.jpg
File size: 90.1 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Margie

Here goes... hope this works
 



Attached Files:







Baby 016.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 27









Baby 017.jpg
File size: 76.5 KB
Views: 27









Baby 018.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 31


----------



## chrissie33

Such lovely things!! Kota honey, where did you get that blanket! Its gorgeous!


----------



## Bingo

I looked in my local TK Maxx over the weekend and they didn't have any. Plent online though but more expensive.

I love bold colours and your baby is going to look GORGEOUS.



> Aw thanks! The spiders and stars babygrows are by a company called MOLO but I found them in TK Maxx for just £5.99 each! Last week, so plenty of stock instore!
> 
> The Beatles one is from ASOS.COM


----------



## jem_5500

i love everyones stuff! next picci from me i will post next when nursery is done :) keep saying where stuff is from i love being nosey!!!


----------



## 21p1eco

Has anyone bought any new things for us to have a look at? I love looking at what everyone's bought!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I was looking for this thread for ages cause i finally can upload my pictures 
but i havent even got big things yet only few outfits as im skint and got to look for a job 

From boots
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC03888.jpg
From boots
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC03887.jpg
From Next
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC03886.jpg
From Next
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC03885.jpg*
From Primark
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC03889.jpg


:)


----------



## xolily

i've got everything now, will put pics up when i get my cam back =] gonna wait until i find out what i'm having to buy clothes, have bought vests, babygrows and mits just in whites and pastels =)


----------



## danniemum2be

cnt wait to get my camera so i can put pics of my lil outfits up x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You lot are psychic, I've just taken pictures for this thread. Been meaning to update/revive it for a while.

Got quite a few new things recently and since we found out we're expecting a little girl!

https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1166.jpg?t=1249324180
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1170.jpg?t=1249324231
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1169.jpg?t=1249324261
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1171.jpg?t=1249324366
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1172.jpg?t=1249324484
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1173.jpg?t=1249324509
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1177.jpg?t=1249324537
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1168.jpg?t=1249324563
https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/FemmeEnceinte/IMG_1178.jpg?t=1249324583


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Loving the LEOPARD dressing gown, FE!!!!!


----------



## Kota

chrissie33 said:


> Such lovely things!! Kota honey, where did you get that blanket! Its gorgeous!

Only just seen this, sorry!

It got sent to me from Australia from one of my mums Auntys, no idea if its something you could get over here as well. 
It's so beautiful, and so soft!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisalovesbean said:


> Loving the LEOPARD dressing gown, FE!!!!!


I'm not a girly person, but I think I actually squealed when I saw it! Haha. I loved it and OH said I could get it. The matching slippers are hilaaaarious! OH said I can take a picture of her watching loose women in it and send it in :D

They all came together, £7 from peacocks.


----------



## Pingu

Here is a couple of things we have got so far. I will take pics of more we have later this week :)
 



Attached Files:







CIMG14641.jpg
File size: 97.5 KB
Views: 12









CIMG14621.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lisalovesbean

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> Loving the LEOPARD dressing gown, FE!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm not a girly person, but I think I actually squealed when I saw it! Haha. I loved it and OH said I could get it. The matching slippers are hilaaaarious! OH said I can take a picture of her watching loose women in it and send it in :D
> 
> They all came together, £7 from peacocks.Click to expand...

Oh yeah, with a roller/curler in her hair! So Glamourous!:haha:


----------



## chrissie33

Hey Kota, it has inspired me to go out and buy material and make one similar!! Though I dare say I wont actually get around to it....lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Pingu said:


> Here is a couple of things we have got so far. I will take pics of more we have later this week :)


Did the moses basket come from mothercare. im sure i saw it there.. was tempting to get hehe.. xx


----------



## Pingu

Beautywithin said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Here is a couple of things we have got so far. I will take pics of more we have later this week :)
> 
> 
> Did the moses basket come from mothercare. im sure i saw it there.. was tempting to get hehe.. xxClick to expand...

It is from mothercare, instore it was £50 but online £35 in the sale :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

More little bits! I only nipped out for a few mins too...

https://i29.tinypic.com/15y6xwh.jpg


----------



## XsarahGrace

I love the bunny one :) 

i've got a few newbits but haven't taken photos yet i will after :)


----------



## Pingu

Has anyone been shopping again?

I got some more bits a few days ago, will take pics this weekend and post :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yes! I'm hideously ashamed of my shopping addiction though. I'd be filling this thread constantly!


----------



## Laurenj22

I've been buying a few bits each shop I've been in, we're on team yellow so on the look out for some unisex bright colours.

x
 



Attached Files:







102_0672.jpg
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 33









102_0673.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 17









102_0674.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 12









102_0675.jpg
File size: 87.5 KB
Views: 11









102_0676.jpg
File size: 95.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Laurenj22

And a few other bits
 



Attached Files:







102_0677.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 10









102_0678.jpg
File size: 88.6 KB
Views: 11









102_0679.jpg
File size: 87.7 KB
Views: 12









102_0680.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 14









102_0681.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## winipeg1

these are all the things at the moment- all bagged up but we are decorationg next week so will upload photos when everythin is sorted... cant wait!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC03240.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 81


----------



## Laurenj22

winipeg1 said:


> these are all the things at the moment- all bagged up but we are decorationg next week so will upload photos when everythin is sorted... cant wait!!:happydance:

Can I see something from the Once Upon a Time collection ????

x


----------



## winipeg1

yes of course Mamas and Papas Once Upon a Time- light, teddy, cot mobile, tie backs, bumber, cot blanket.x
 



Attached Files:







DSC03242.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 19









DSC03243.jpg
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 19









DSC03244.jpg
File size: 87.7 KB
Views: 15









DSC03245.jpg
File size: 93.8 KB
Views: 18









DSC03246.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## XsarahGrace

https://i29.tinypic.com/2crpo3o.jpghttps://i28.tinypic.com/2r1z8zb.jpghttps://i32.tinypic.com/2nso3r.jpghttps://i32.tinypic.com/8vvtpt.jpg

Only brought a few new bits, trying to stop buying so much :)


----------



## Georgie90

Laurenj22 said:


> I've been buying a few bits each shop I've been in, we're on team yellow so on the look out for some unisex bright colours.
> 
> x


Where did you get your black and white bits!
Im looking for neutral things but cant find annything nice :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Things from the last 2 days:

https://i25.tinypic.com/6jg9rs.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/2095yz4.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/2qi9s1v.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/o74kf4.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/1zgrorm.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/2eb4dtz.jpg
https://i26.tinypic.com/amgs6.jpg

The wardrobe so far:

https://i25.tinypic.com/15dn9t.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2e6aqoi.jpg

The guilt is overwhelming! But, I've been very well behaved really. A lot of them are little bargains. The 4 dresses are from Next and I got the lot for £1.99! I've also bought a little iron on applique anchor for the little Next sailor dress :D How sad... haha.


----------



## smartie

You girls have all bought lovely things!

So far for this baby all we've bought is 2 bibs and a mattress for a moses basket we were given!

I'm planning on taking a risk and buying a load of clothes in the next xmas sales and then I can buy in all colours and take back what isnt required once baby makes an appearance in the new year and we know if its a boy or girl :)

Everything else we have from having our daughter last year


----------



## Laurenj22

winipeg1 said:


> yes of course Mamas and Papas Once Upon a Time- light, teddy, cot mobile, tie backs, bumber, cot blanket.x

I love it it's the only stuff we haven't started buying x


----------



## Laurenj22

Georgie90 said:


> Laurenj22 said:
> 
> 
> I've been buying a few bits each shop I've been in, we're on team yellow so on the look out for some unisex bright colours.
> 
> x
> 
> 
> Where did you get your black and white bits!
> Im looking for neutral things but cant find annything nice :(Click to expand...

I picked up the panda sleepsuits in Mothercare and the sleepsuits in the first pic I bought from Asda last night.

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I love your little items Xsarahgrace! Very sweet. Where did you get the hats from?


----------



## winipeg1

FemmeEnceinte- i LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes u have bought. my good they are so cute. i thought i had brought some lovely shoes but im wrong.... whare did you get them from?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

winipeg1 said:


> FemmeEnceinte- i LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes u have bought. my good they are so cute. i thought i had brought some lovely shoes but im wrong.... whare did you get them from?

Lots of different places. Mothercare, monsoon, next, bhs, baby new look, adams... all over!

Thank you, I love them too! The little Ballerina ones are my favourite :D

I bet you do have lovely shoes. You should post pics! I love seeing everyone's things. Nosy nosy :D


----------



## Pingu

Laurenj22 - I love the giraffe outifts, where did you get them from?


----------



## XsarahGrace

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I love your little items Xsarahgrace! Very sweet. Where did you get the hats from?

there from H&M


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Some more shopping.....I have just found my camera's usb and have been bursting to show you this stuff for a week!

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff012.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff010.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff008.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff007.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff006.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff005.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby087-1.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/boo002.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby099.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby098.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby097.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby096.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby095.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby094.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/baby085.jpg


----------



## VAinTX

So many cute things!!! We haven't bought any clothing yet... still waiting to find out if it will for sure be a boy (17 1/2 days to go!) and I just know that if I go out and get boy stuff it will be a girl! We did settle on the nursery set though! It will be monkeys!

As I was telling Vicky in another thread... Lord help me, I splurged and bought it all! :comp:
https://www.nurserydepot.com/cribbedding/zoom.asp?prod=147615&img=677481


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thats really nice i love the colours and everything for the nursery 
i want to try and look for a matching set picture but i cant find any uk sites that i like 
x*


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Love those nursery colours!


----------



## VAinTX

Awww! Thanks to you both! Becyboo, the artwork was the tipping factor on the fact I had to have it all! LOL I figure it would be good for both a boy or girl... in the event that baby number two is not the same as number one :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yep i thought that about not mattering about boy or girl it will look nice for both  i should go for something neutral and normal colours but im affraid to say when i find out what im having i will either want pink or blue  lol x*


----------



## Pingu

Here is a few bits I have got -
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1467a.jpg
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 13









CIMG1468a.jpg
File size: 98.3 KB
Views: 11









CIMG1470a.jpg
File size: 92.7 KB
Views: 11









CIMG1471a.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 16









CIMG1472a.jpg
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Pingu

And some more!
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1473a.jpg
File size: 92.4 KB
Views: 8









CIMG1477a.jpg
File size: 83.9 KB
Views: 6









CIMG1478a.jpg
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Pingu

Lisalovesbean - You have some fab stuff, where did you get the giraffe bits from?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisa, you make me feel better about my splurges :D You have equal amounts of baby things I think! Haha x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Pingu, Asda last week, but was in there again tonight and they have masses of the zebra stock!!!!!! £4 per suit and top/pants set, bibs were £2 and the black t-shirt just £1.50!!!!

Femme, I still have tons in the attic, but some larger size baby stuff not needed just yet.....I can't help myself!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Haha, I have a few more on order. I don't have many things above 3-6 months as I've decided to just wait until she's here to get those bits but up to then she could grow really quickly so wanting to be prepared. I've got pretty much everything except the cot mattress and bedding which I'll get nearer the time. 

I just don't know what I'll do between now and the birth... avoid shops??? Unlikely... helllp.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

No, no, no.... shops keep us going through the emotional rollercoaster that is pregnancy...*winks*

Can't wait to see what you ordered! My bigger stuff is just romper type sets in mad-ish patterns, cherries, elvis, leopard etc....Am planning to make a ring sling if I get time.....only 12 days now!!!!!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh that's right, you're a third trimester lady! We just borrow you over here for your amazing ideas :D Well, now I feel bad again! I'm only 21 weeks and have all this stuff haha!

Elvis! You're too creative for my liking. I feel so boring. I tried doing those applique thingies and then remembered I can't sew... and it's morally unacceptable to buy clothes glue. So I'm purchasing double sided iron on stuff as I am a massive cop out!

Tut tut tut.


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Do you have a t-shirt printing company or shop nearby you?......they can do fab motifs for a couple of pounds on a babygrow!

Just imagine the hours of fun you could have!

It does literally feel like yesterday since I was in first tri and since my 20 week scan time has moved so fast......savour every moment! :hugs:


----------



## jem_5500

have u seen the giraffe stuff and zebra stuff in asda. I love it unfortuntately my DH was with me so the 4 outfits I picked up got quickly reduced to 2 on his demand! They are lovely though!!! I havent put pics up as we are decorating the nursery (and half the house!) and I cannot find the camera. Its is all uber gorgeous though!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

jem_5500 said:


> have u seen the giraffe stuff and zebra stuff in asda. I love it unfortuntately my DH was with me so the 4 outfits I picked up got quickly reduced to 2 on his demand! They are lovely though!!! I havent put pics up as we are decorating the nursery (and half the house!) and I cannot find the camera. Its is all uber gorgeous though!

This is what me and Pingu were talking about, jem....I put my latest pics up on page 28...here's my zebra stuff again....

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff005.jpg

and my dalmation and cow stuff that I bought in march also from asda....

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg

and just to carry on the black and white monochrome look that I love...

also from Disney by asda...

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg

and for good measure by Bebe Cool....

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff006.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lisalovesbean said:


> Do you have a t-shirt printing company or shop nearby you?......they can do fab motifs for a couple of pounds on a babygrow!
> 
> Just imagine the hours of fun you could have!
> 
> It does literally feel like yesterday since I was in first tri and since my 20 week scan time has moved so fast......savour every moment! :hugs:

Unfortunately not. I'd have put them to good use otherwise. I picked up a massive bag of plain white vests at a car boot with the intention of doing soooomething with them but after the incident with the applique stuff I'm thinking they might just have to be plain and boring. They'll be under things any way I guess.

I'm really enjoying second tri. I have a little waddle every now and then and get more tired after big days out but otherwise I still feel the same as usual. Enjoying the little kicks most of all :D Third tri seems quite scary! Eep! x


----------



## Pingu

Lisalovesbean said:


> Pingu, Asda last week, but was in there again tonight and they have masses of the zebra stock!!!!!! £4 per suit and top/pants set, bibs were £2 and the black t-shirt just £1.50!!!!
> 
> Femme, I still have tons in the attic, but some larger size baby stuff not needed just yet.....I can't help myself!


Thank you! We are going to asda on Monday so fingers crossed they have them in there :)


----------



## kit603

If not then I noticed the other day that you can get the zebra stuff on the Asda Direct website :)


----------



## Kota

Oh my closest Asda is like an hr bus ride away!!! I'm so going to have to make the effort sometime soon though!


----------



## chrissie33

I am so loving the clothes!! DH keeps saying I have bought way too much but he has no idea :) TOTALLY LOVING THE SHOES!!!! Man that is a good reason to have a girl anyday!


----------



## smartie

We picked up our bedroom furniture yesterday, mamas and papas stuff. We hadnt planned on getting new stuff for this baby but it was a bargain we couldnt refuse :)

https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3158/omniwardrobe.jpghttps://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8598/omnidresser.jpghttps://img20.imageshack.us/img20/7526/omnicotr.jpg


----------



## _Vicky_

Well I did it ladies we bought our first things!!!!!!!!

Stuck to plain old white for now and only a few bits but it was more ceremonial 'doing it together' more than anything else and whhhheeee not means and can get loads of bits while I am out and about hehehehehehehe

I spyed some lovely red and yellow stuff in Asda today but am torn between tiny baby (up to 8lbs) and newborn hmmmmmm with twins they are more than likely to be smaller but maybe new born is more practical hehehehe

Anyway sorry for the waffle here they are............
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0588.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wantabump

*PINGU*
Im thinking of ordering the same moses basket from mothercare. I havent been in the shop to look at it but was going to order online. Would you recommend it? Do you think its sturdy etc? Can I also ask did you get the blanket/sheet etc with the basket or do you have to buy those separately? I see the moses basket bale online for £19.99 but is that included when you buy the basket? Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*A few more bits iv got ...
my moses basket and more stuf are at my mums house so i cant take pics til a couple months and ill be able to show everyone travel system when i buy it and everything else!  so ill have to keep this thread so i can find it! lol

Bibs from tesco 
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04149.jpg

Roo blanket from tesco 
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04148.jpg*


----------



## Pingu

wantabump said:


> *PINGU*
> Im thinking of ordering the same moses basket from mothercare. I havent been in the shop to look at it but was going to order online. Would you recommend it? Do you think its sturdy etc? Can I also ask did you get the blanket/sheet etc with the basket or do you have to buy those separately? I see the moses basket bale online for £19.99 but is that included when you buy the basket? Sorry for all the questions!!!

I would recommend the moses basket. We are really pleased with it. Ours is still boxed but we were in Mothercare yesterday and had another look at it. You get the bear cover that you see in the pics but you need to buy more blankets / sheets. We got some yesterday which were buy one get one 1/2 price in store. I was suprised that instore it is still £49.99.


----------



## wantabump

Thanks Pingu, went into Mothercare today and saw it! Def gonna order online to save myself the £15!! TK Maxx have some gorgeous sheets and blankets which im hoping to buy for the moses basket. Though might order some now from mothercare when i order the basket. Boots have a rocking stand for £15 which i plan to use with the basket as its a lot cheaper than any others I have seen. 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## _Vicky_

Becyboo__x said:


> *A few more bits iv got ...
> my moses basket and more stuf are at my mums house so i cant take pics til a couple months and ill be able to show everyone travel system when i buy it and everything else!  so ill have to keep this thread so i can find it! lol
> 
> Bibs from tesco
> https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04149.jpg
> 
> Roo blanket from tesco
> https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04148.jpg*

OHOHOHO LOVE THE BIBS - now I needdd to find a tesco that sells clothes ggrrrrrrr


----------



## Pingu

wantabump said:


> Thanks Pingu, went into Mothercare today and saw it! Def gonna order online to save myself the £15!! TK Maxx have some gorgeous sheets and blankets which im hoping to buy for the moses basket. Though might order some now from mothercare when i order the basket. Boots have a rocking stand for £15 which i plan to use with the basket as its a lot cheaper than any others I have seen.
> Thanks for your help!!

It is a bargain! I am looking for a stand so I will pop by Boots. I never thought about looking there. Thanks :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Vicky - I was going to say where you from and i might be able to help but i doubt i can out of nottingham area lol but theres loads around me that have the upstairs clothes section  theres not loads of newborn or young baby stuff where i went i just got some cheap booties and socks aswel they were like a pound  but the blanket is really nice! and i loved the bibs they was a pound each aswel 
xx*


----------



## Kota

well I hit ASDA and babies'r'us today and spent a good £90!!!
Got some great stuff though, will get some photos done tomorrow and put them up.


----------



## XsarahGrace

My Names Sarah and I am a shopaholic, i said i wasn't going to buy anymore but i couldn't resist in mothercare when i saw the snowsuite,
and in Matalan when i saw the second pink jacket i fell in love. *I need more self control! and to stop buying*

https://i27.tinypic.com/2mpiqhk.jpghttps://i28.tinypic.com/nyix09.jpg​


----------



## Klb8916

I have that snowsuite from Mothercare isn't lovely isn't it. Like a teddybear. have you seen the cowprint they do in the same style?


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I have this one.......from H&M

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg

and have been eyeing up the cow pattern suit in mothercare.....it's my fave of the bunch as the print is so sharp, the mothercare leopard one is nice but I found the print not as "in your face" as the cow pattern, I think due to the nature of the fabric it's made from.

It is lovely though!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lisalovesbean said:


> I have this one.......from H&M
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg
> 
> and have been eyeing up the cow pattern suit in mothercare.....it's my fave of the bunch as the print is so sharp, the mothercare leopard one is nice but I found the print not as "in your face" as the cow pattern, I think due to the nature of the fabric it's made from.
> 
> It is lovely though!!!



*Omg Omg Omg!!
i love that winnie pooh one!!  i cant wait til i finally get to go shopping after my 20week scan! actually get to look around in loads shops  

xx*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I have been spending again. I think I might have to give my card to OH. This time it's 3-6 months stuff. I like to be prepared... haha. Also a starlight swing and a cute cushion.

Lots of bargains really.

*Mamas and Papas Starlight swing in Berry:*
https://i27.tinypic.com/2prwj2o.jpg

*Next fitted coat:*
https://i29.tinypic.com/2qk8bas.jpg

*Butterfly by Matthew Williamson dungarees:*
https://i28.tinypic.com/rhooys.jpg

*Next dress & matching long sleeve top* (comes with pink trousers which have gone awol):
https://i26.tinypic.com/k1w4l3.jpg

*Next applique long sleeved top:*
https://i32.tinypic.com/30042ty.jpg

*Mamas and papas pink padded dungarees & matching top:*
https://i32.tinypic.com/2ljt1m9.jpg

*Hoops & Yoyo cushion:*
https://i32.tinypic.com/1ily88.jpg


Clothes wise I've only got one more thing to arrive in the post from Matthew Williamson at Debenhams (a 0-3 winter coat) and I need to look for a few pairs of 3-6 shoes and then I'm done. I promise... :p


----------



## Squidge

You've got some gorgeous stuff, FE! Aswel as everyone else too :D

I've bought mine loads of bits but haven't had chance to upload things yet! However, i did buy her this from Debenhams yesterday but in 3-6m

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_59686_845111_-1]


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha bless  all that stuff is lovely !!
cant wait to know what im having so i can start the big shop! but i will be going crazy when i do start 
x*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I can't see that link Squidge :( get uploading you lazy thing :D

I bought all her clothes after the 20 week scan... if you've seen all my pics... I've gone MAD! Haha x


----------



## Squidge

Sorry, try it again - https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10001_59686_845111_-1

I will upload lots of photos when i get chance - promise :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*:O
i love that squidge!
x*


----------



## Pingu

Saragrace and klb8916 - I have the snowsuit in grey, I fell in love with it and had to buy it! It is gorgeous :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's gorgeous, Squidge! Good taste :D x


----------



## Kota

ok, here we go... this is the stuff I picked up yesterday!!

Fisherprice Rainforest playmat/gym off ebay for £25 delivered! 
https://www.shoppingsquare.com.au/images/products/5539.jpg

and the rest I got from ASDA and a couple of bits from Babies'r'us. 
https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/6106/shopping015.jpg
https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/9370/shopping017.jpg
https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4817/shopping018.jpg
https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/6424/shopping019.jpg
https://img10.imageshack.us/img10/636/shopping020.jpg
https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/148/shopping023.jpg
https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5311/shopping024.jpg
https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/4846/shopping025.jpg
https://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4862/shopping026.jpg
https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/738/shopping027.jpg
https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8813/shopping028.jpg
 



Attached Files:







shopping 015.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 21p1eco

I have bought sooo many clothes, up to a year, but am ebay addicted (always attached to it, lol) so have saved sooooo much money and got some great stuff that looks new. Will take some pics of my favourite things....


----------



## _Vicky_

Becyboo__x said:


> *Vicky - I was going to say where you from and i might be able to help but i doubt i can out of nottingham area lol but theres loads around me that have the upstairs clothes section  theres not loads of newborn or young baby stuff where i went i just got some cheap booties and socks aswel they were like a pound  but the blanket is really nice! and i loved the bibs they was a pound each aswel
> xx*

Awww lovely offer thank you - I am Staffs/Derbyshire but no worries will get over to Derby to tesco there. Thats such a sweet offer.

OMG just realised if I have one of each I have DOUBLE the shopping opportunities WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP 

I needddd snowsuits next for definite and was hanging on till we find out the flavour but am soooo loving the leapoardy ones hmmmmmmmmm hehehe


----------



## chrissie33

I have been to mothercare today and bought a Humphreys corner change mat, light shade and stickers for the wall. Also an adorable snow suit (saw the animal print one too!) as baby will need something warm :) DH keeps laughing at me thinking I have bought loads.... I should show him this post and tell him if he wants me to buy loads, I certainly can :) :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







changemat.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 5









snowsuit.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 8









lightshade.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babybuffy84

I just took a load of pics to show how OTT i have gone!!! LOL

These are some clothes from newborn to 12 months!!
https://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss7/babybuffy84/babystuff004.jpg

These are all my nappies and wipes and lotions and other baby bits
https://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss7/babybuffy84/babystuff001.jpg


These are all my baby grows and other outfits
https://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss7/babybuffy84/babystuff003.jpg

These are all my socks,bibs,muslins

https://i556.photobucket.com/albums/ss7/babybuffy84/babystuff002.jpg

Crikey i have got a lot!!!!!!! Lol and still want to buy more!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Where did you get the Johnsons baby box from? I neeeed one! x


----------



## babybuffy84

I got it from asda for £10 when they had the baby event normally they are £20 i think,but am sure they are due a baby event soon :)


----------



## Lisalovesbean

babybuffy84 said:


> I got it from asda for £10 when they had the baby event normally they are £20 i think,but am sure they are due a baby event soon :)

There is another event due in the next couple of weeks....they are every 8-10 weeks I think! Bought the Johnson's box back in January when I was just a few weeks gone and have since bought another, one for upstairs and one for down!!!


----------



## Shelby2007

Lisalovesbean said:


> I'm a third trimie on team yellow and here are some of my bits...I haven't put my cot and 2 prams up, they are boxed and not built yet, but I have a Bugaboo Cameleon in Denim and a Bugaboo Bee in Red.....but here are some the bits I have photographed...
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama012.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama018.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama025.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama027.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama029.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama031.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama032.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama033.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama034.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama035.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama036.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama038.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama039.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama040.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama041.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama004.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama008.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama015.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama020.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama022.jpg




I LOVE your MOISES BASKET!!!!!! =) Where on earth did you get that?!?!?!


----------



## purpledahlia

I got my first girly bits after my last scan...
 



Attached Files:







274.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Hi Shelby, I got the moses basket from Boots (a uk based pharmacy company)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

oOoOoOoOo i want so many of the things you have all brought !!!
heres some of my bits and bobs
can only do 5 at a time though
 



Attached Files:







51YllTsYD8L__SX315_SY375_PImothercare30percentoff,BottomRight,-10,-10_SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13









007.jpg
File size: 89.3 KB
Views: 11









008.jpg
File size: 87.6 KB
Views: 8









021.jpg
File size: 97.7 KB
Views: 31









022.jpg
File size: 87.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kimbobaloobob

can anyone guess who my oh supports :/
 



Attached Files:







023.jpg
File size: 96.1 KB
Views: 12









024.jpg
File size: 85.2 KB
Views: 7









027.jpg
File size: 89.7 KB
Views: 8









028.jpg
File size: 94.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kota

Lisalovesbean said:


> babybuffy84 said:
> 
> 
> I got it from asda for £10 when they had the baby event normally they are £20 i think,but am sure they are due a baby event soon :)
> 
> There is another event due in the next couple of weeks....they are every 8-10 weeks I think! Bought the Johnson's box back in January when I was just a few weeks gone and have since bought another, one for upstairs and one for down!!!Click to expand...

Oh fantastic!! will be keeping my eye out for this!


----------



## Try Rocking

I love the stuff you guys have bought, and I can't believe how organized some of you are already! I'm so jealous, I wish our nursery was ready now so I could start organizing. 

I don't have my own pictures of stuff yet, so I'm just going to link a few things from the websites. 

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41t%2B%2BBb-4WL._SS500_.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51S68vgJ4AL._SS500_.jpg

The crib is in a reddy-brown color though
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EykUTbdkL._SS500_.jpg

I absolutely love this little outfit! It's as soft as it looks!
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51nnMflCcqL._SS500_.jpg

I haven't gotten the change table yet, but this is the one I'm planning on getting, it's just too bad it doesn't match the crib
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41kAFIVpV5L._SS500_.jpg

The bedding is only the comforter, bumper, sheet and the mobile
https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/kli/kli1500beds-big.jpg


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i love your crib try rocking, i wanted one similar from toys are us, but the mil brought one with out asking :/


----------



## Pearl

Lisalovesbean said:


> jem_5500 said:
> 
> 
> have u seen the giraffe stuff and zebra stuff in asda. I love it unfortuntately my DH was with me so the 4 outfits I picked up got quickly reduced to 2 on his demand! They are lovely though!!! I havent put pics up as we are decorating the nursery (and half the house!) and I cannot find the camera. Its is all uber gorgeous though!
> 
> This is what me and Pingu were talking about, jem....I put my latest pics up on page 28...here's my zebra stuff again....
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff005.jpg
> 
> and my dalmation and cow stuff that I bought in march also from asda....
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg
> 
> and just to carry on the black and white monochrome look that I love...
> 
> also from Disney by asda...
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg
> 
> and for good measure by Bebe Cool....
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/romyandbabystuff006.jpgClick to expand...

where do u get ur stuff from ?!!

how do u find this stuff, i love it !!??


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Hi Pearl, The first three pics of the post alll items by Asda

The fourth pic is by Bebe Cool available from TK Maxx


----------



## Sparklebaby09

Try Rocking said:


> I love the stuff you guys have bought, and I can't believe how organized some of you are already! I'm so jealous, I wish our nursery was ready now so I could start organizing.
> 
> I don't have my own pictures of stuff yet, so I'm just going to link a few things from the websites.
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41t%2B%2BBb-4WL._SS500_.jpg
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51S68vgJ4AL._SS500_.jpg
> 
> The crib is in a reddy-brown color though
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51EykUTbdkL._SS500_.jpg
> 
> I absolutely love this little outfit! It's as soft as it looks!
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51nnMflCcqL._SS500_.jpg
> 
> I haven't gotten the change table yet, but this is the one I'm planning on getting, it's just too bad it doesn't match the crib
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41kAFIVpV5L._SS500_.jpg
> 
> The bedding is only the comforter, bumper, sheet and the mobile
> https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/kli/kli1500beds-big.jpg


I love your crib! Where is it from.


----------



## Laurenj22

My names Lauren and I'm a shopaholic :rofl:

x
 



Attached Files:







102_0683.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 8









102_0682.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 8









102_0687.jpg
File size: 86.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## VAinTX

So much cute stuff! We finally got some of our nursery stuff in yesterday... I can hardly keep myself out of the room :cloud9:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks guys! Hubby and I went into Sears and it was all set up and it showed what it looked like in the other 3 ways it can be set up and we fell in love with it. 

If you open up the picture you can see the color cognac which is the color we actually got it in :) 

https://www.sears.ca/gp/product/B001L6YI50/ref=sr_11_1/192-5562566-3672915?ie=UTF8&keywords=monique&searsBrand=core

kimbobaloobob sorry to hear your mil bought you one without asking you first :\


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Love that crib!
does anyone know if they do a UK site or ship to the UK on that site ?
x*


----------



## Laurenj22

Becyboo__x said:


> *Love that crib!
> does anyone know if they do a UK site or ship to the UK on that site ?
> x*

I noticed this one when I was in a baby shop near me it is quite similar.

https://www.boori.co.uk/index.asp?cat=2&p=6

x


----------



## Try Rocking

Yah I don't think Sears ships that far sorry hon!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Try Rocking said:


> kimbobaloobob sorry to hear your mil bought you one without asking you first :\

she was just trying to be helpfull i think, but...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Laurenj22 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Love that crib!
> does anyone know if they do a UK site or ship to the UK on that site ?
> x*
> 
> I noticed this one when I was in a baby shop near me it is quite similar.
> 
> https://www.boori.co.uk/index.asp?cat=2&p=6
> 
> xClick to expand...

For over three times the price of the other one? That's insane!

This is more reasonable but still... https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/details2.asp?ProductID=934&name=Tutti Bambini-cot-bed-louis


----------



## Try Rocking

kimbobaloobob said:


> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> kimbobaloobob sorry to hear your mil bought you one without asking you first :\
> 
> she was just trying to be helpfull i think, but...Click to expand...

True, but it would have been nice if she had asked you what you wanted, certain color/style type thing at least.


----------



## Becyboo__x

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Laurenj22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Love that crib!
> does anyone know if they do a UK site or ship to the UK on that site ?
> x*
> 
> I noticed this one when I was in a baby shop near me it is quite similar.
> 
> https://www.boori.co.uk/index.asp?cat=2&p=6
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> For over three times the price of the other one? That's insane!
> 
> This is more reasonable but still... https://www.bambinodirect.co.uk/details2.asp?ProductID=934&name=Tutti Bambini-cot-bed-louisClick to expand...

*Thanx thats great! 
and the other one is abit expensive compared to the one you sent a link for double price for the same thing "/
x*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Try Rocking said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> kimbobaloobob sorry to hear your mil bought you one without asking you first :\
> 
> she was just trying to be helpfull i think, but...Click to expand...
> 
> True, but it would have been nice if she had asked you what you wanted, certain color/style type thing at least.Click to expand...

ohh well, i supose it could always 'acidently' break


----------



## Try Rocking

lol ouch


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Just me again... haha.

A dress I've modified, a coat I bought and some gifts from my MIL and Aunt. :D

I added a little sailor/anchor applique to this Next dress:
https://i28.tinypic.com/2lt0sgh.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/sffkpd.jpg

Gifts from MIL (inc OH's baby blanket):
https://i28.tinypic.com/2rgpctz.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/1r3z3a.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/23u7ivn.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/2944ck5.jpg
https://i26.tinypic.com/2u4lj50.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/30m0l92.jpg


Gifts from my aunt:
https://i32.tinypic.com/15gfjpy.jpg

I also picked up 9 packs of wipes for £6 from Tesco! A wee bargain. But they didn't have the Johnsons baby box. They're like gold dust around here! :(


----------



## Fluxuspoem

I love what you've done with the next dress, its soooo cute!!!

and the pressies are lovely! All vey very nice XXX


----------



## Try Rocking

Love your stuff! And the applique looks great!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Thanks all. I got the dress and thought it was just missing a little anchor. Very sweet. 

We need piccies of your stuff in here, Alex! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*That dress is lovely and it makes it complete that you put that anchor on!  
and all the other stuff is really nice  cant wait to know what im having to buy proper clothes and i know what you mean about them box's hard to find them where ever i go 
x*


----------



## ShellysBelly

Went a bit mental yesterday and put in an order on Kiddicare.com

Travel Cot to double up as a bassinet/crib for the first few months
https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC12348/KC12348_l.jpg

Bebe Confort Streety Travel System (also came with a footmuff and bought a car seat base)
https://www.lullabys.co.uk/shop/images/Prams/streety/streety_travel_system.jpg

A Grobag Egg for monitoring the temperature of the room
https://www.sugarandspicebaby.co.uk/images/groegg.bmp

Also got a bargain on a Swing Breastpump that I couldn't turn down
https://www.medela.com/ISBD/breastfeeding/img/bre_swing_l.jpg

Also a little thing I ordered from threadless.com arrived
https://media.threadlesskids.com//product/1601/view_baby_hoodsie.jpg


----------



## Fluxuspoem

ShellysBelly said:


> Went a bit mental yesterday and put in an order on Kiddicare.com
> 
> Travel Cot to double up as a bassinet/crib for the first few months
> https://www.kiddicare.com/wcsstore/ConsumerDirect/images/catalog/KC12348/KC12348_l.jpg
> 
> Bebe Confort Streety Travel System (also came with a footmuff and bought a car seat base)
> https://www.lullabys.co.uk/shop/images/Prams/streety/streety_travel_system.jpg
> 
> A Grobag Egg for monitoring the temperature of the room
> https://www.sugarandspicebaby.co.uk/images/groegg.bmp
> 
> Also got a bargain on a Swing Breastpump that I couldn't turn down
> https://www.medela.com/ISBD/breastfeeding/img/bre_swing_l.jpg
> 
> Also a little thing I ordered from threadless.com arrived
> https://media.threadlesskids.com//product/1601/view_baby_hoodsie.jpg

Gorgeous hoodsie!! So cute! thanks for letting us know of the website! 

Did you get a good deal on medela new? if so which website if you dont mind me asking?

lovely stuff xxx


----------



## ShellysBelly

The pump is second hand but unused. I spotted it in the classifieds section of an Irish paper. Was cheaper than the mini one new in the end. :D 

Threadless.com is a great site. So cheap and great quality.


----------



## 21p1eco

Anyone bought any new things to show us?


----------



## 21p1eco

Anyone?


----------



## Try Rocking

I'll have some eventually, gotta wait a bit before we do more shopping!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Just a few more bits today. Got 7 white plain sleepsuits from Babies R Us along with 2 grobags. Then saw a gorgeous wee cardi in M&S.

Excuse the price tags being left on :blush:. I'm not sure about the tog and will take them back if the room temp isn't right for them nearer the time. (They come with a handy little thermometer and loads of instructions which is great for thickos like me who seem to have lost the ability to think like a proper human being since falling pregnant. Haha.

Grobag 0-6 months:
https://i30.tinypic.com/2q8bolv.jpg

Grobag 6-18 months:
https://i27.tinypic.com/2e3nbic.jpg

Cardi:
https://i32.tinypic.com/2afcqqc.jpg


I love the first grobag, there are loads of little cot/crib/moses basket accessories that match it in Babies R Us that I'll be getting nearer the time. All quite reasonably priced too. We were in Mamas and Papas and I couldn't believe how expensive the little quilts are. They're very beautiful though, I'll probably get just the one. They're just too lovely!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I will be getting some more stuff tomorrow but not much i have to wait 2weeks till after my 20week scan xD but i got a winnie pooh hat from asda that was 2.50 it also had half price off that  bargin! and then i got a hooded bath towel from asda for 3.50  

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04309.jpg

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04310.jpg

Sorry there abit blurry phones not very good *


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I got a hooded bath towel from Asda too, in pink. Little bargain! I never seem to see the amazing things that people get from Asda in the one near us... it's a bit... sparse on the baby front. Same for Tesco. Very disappointing.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Tesco isnt that good where i am for baby clothes .. 
i dont go in asda much but i love the clothes in there i just cant buy any colours yet so getting small bits in cream but i fell in love with loads things in asda just had to tell my self NO lol!
*


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







19082009606.jpg
File size: 89.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kota

My rainforest bouncer arrived yesterday!! :happydance:

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/acatalog/large_fisherprice_bouncer_rainforest.jpg

Very happy as now i have the bouncer and the play gym/mat.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I changed my mind about the pram I wanted and went and ordered the one I want today from Mamas and Papas along with a couple of other gorgeous little bits. Mum's superstitious and is going to keep it all at hers before baby arrives so I'll have to show you pictures from the website:

Mamas and Papas Pliko Pramette:
https://i25.tinypic.com/axbly.jpg

Footmuff:
https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is{mamasandpapas%2F250702000%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$large_img$

Quilt:
https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is{mamasandpapas%2F705702000%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$large_img$

The pram colour is grape and has been discontinued, we picked it up in the shop! Very lucky!


----------



## Try Rocking

That purple pram is gorgeous!!


----------



## sweetie_c

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I changed my mind about the pram I wanted and went and ordered the one I want today from Mamas and Papas along with a couple of other gorgeous little bits. Mum's superstitious and is going to keep it all at hers before baby arrives so I'll have to show you pictures from the website:
> 
> Mamas and Papas Pliko Pramette:
> https://i25.tinypic.com/axbly.jpg
> 
> Footmuff:
> https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is{mamasandpapas%2F250702000%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$large_img$
> 
> Quilt:
> https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/ProductImageTemplate?$mainImg=is{mamasandpapas%2F705702000%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$bottomRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topLeft=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$topRight=is{mamasandpapas%2F%3Fscl%3D1}&$large_img$
> 
> The pram colour is grape and has been discontinued, we picked it up in the shop! Very lucky!


I so love this pram :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Thanks! I fell in love with it so much when I saw it that I just forgot completely about the one I want. It's won mother and baby gold pram award for two years in a row too! It's just great! I couldn't get the carseat though as they had none left and what with it being discontinued... :( I shall hunt!

We've also got a wilkinet baby sling in aubergine. Matches perfectly!


----------



## Sparklebaby

aw femma that pram is gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous. such a fabo colour too :)


----------



## Pingu

FE - I love that pram, it is my favorite colour!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Thanks everyone! :D

Bought a little play mat today, from Argos. I've seen others I like but it was really cheap (£5) and couldn't pass it up:

https://i26.tinypic.com/2ntb8e9.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Love that play mat! i just wana go out and shop seeing all your gorgeous things! 
x*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've bought everything except the crib mattress, crib bedding and some more nappies/wipes/lotions in the past 3 weeks! Crazy!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

More clothes:

0-3 vest from Pitter Patter:
https://i30.tinypic.com/wlc7k9.jpg

0-3 outfit from Pitter Patter:
https://i30.tinypic.com/2v0zxxz.jpg

0-3 top from Next:
https://i29.tinypic.com/6nzcis.jpg

Newborn romper from Next:
https://i32.tinypic.com/nfple1.jpg

Still waiting on the baby sling...


----------



## Becyboo__x

*:O 
Your making me want to just go and buy things hehe but i have to wait 13 more days to find out blue or pink !! lol
lovely stuff i like the pitter patter stuff aswel there really cute!
x*


----------



## EmmanBump

FE uve bought some gorgeous stuff xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I remember waiting for my 20 week scan. I was fit to burst with excitement and getting really really frustrated. Just think, you can go straight from your scan and hit the shops!!! Very worth the wait :D x


----------



## MrsVenn

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Things from the last 2 days:
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/6jg9rs.jpg
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2095yz4.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/2qi9s1v.jpg
> https://i29.tinypic.com/o74kf4.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/1zgrorm.jpg
> https://i32.tinypic.com/2eb4dtz.jpg
> https://i26.tinypic.com/amgs6.jpg
> 
> The wardrobe so far:
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/15dn9t.jpg
> https://i27.tinypic.com/2e6aqoi.jpg
> 
> The guilt is overwhelming! But, I've been very well behaved really. A lot of them are little bargains. The 4 dresses are from Next and I got the lot for £1.99! I've also bought a little iron on applique anchor for the little Next sailor dress :D How sad... haha.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your shoe collection!!! I'm already planning mine much to my hubby's despair!


----------



## MoonMuffin

So I went and got my stroller today! Found it at Burlington Coat Factory for $199
https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Contours-Options-Tandem-Stroller/dp/B000YCAJGY/ref=pd_cp_hg_0_img

and here are just a few clothes I've bought, mostly sleep suits cause my DD lived in them for the first few months, a couple in bugger sizes too because that was what they had but I loved the print and new they would be useful for any season. Always good to have some on hand anyways, they do seem to outgrow stuff overnight (really!).

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-1.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-3.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-2.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-4.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-5.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I remember waiting for my 20 week scan. I was fit to burst with excitement and getting really really frustrated. Just think, you can go straight from your scan and hit the shops!!! Very worth the wait :D x

*Yep thats true its if my mum will take me after the scan haha but i think she will as ill be dead excited about going to the scan and then the outcome lol! but my money doesnt come through til october and november but i some other should come through end this month and start september i hope! but my mum may have to help me out abit after my scan 
x*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

MrsVenn said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Things from the last 2 days:
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/6jg9rs.jpg
> https://i28.tinypic.com/2095yz4.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/2qi9s1v.jpg
> https://i29.tinypic.com/o74kf4.jpg
> https://i31.tinypic.com/1zgrorm.jpg
> https://i32.tinypic.com/2eb4dtz.jpg
> https://i26.tinypic.com/amgs6.jpg
> 
> The wardrobe so far:
> 
> https://i25.tinypic.com/15dn9t.jpg
> https://i27.tinypic.com/2e6aqoi.jpg
> 
> The guilt is overwhelming! But, I've been very well behaved really. A lot of them are little bargains. The 4 dresses are from Next and I got the lot for £1.99! I've also bought a little iron on applique anchor for the little Next sailor dress :D How sad... haha.
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE your shoe collection!!! I'm already planning mine much to my hubby's despair!Click to expand...

Aw, thanks! I love them too, just realised I have none for 3-6 yet so... that's my next little project :D I liked some of the shoes so much that I planned outfits around THEM. haha x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Becyboo__x said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> I remember waiting for my 20 week scan. I was fit to burst with excitement and getting really really frustrated. Just think, you can go straight from your scan and hit the shops!!! Very worth the wait :D x
> 
> *Yep thats true its if my mum will take me after the scan haha but i think she will as ill be dead excited about going to the scan and then the outcome lol! but my money doesnt come through til october and november but i some other should come through end this month and start september i hope! but my mum may have to help me out abit after my scan
> x*Click to expand...

Yeah, if you've got definite money coming in... You can just owe her. Also, definitely look on eBay. You can get some gorgeous designer things, worn only once for next to nothing. Same for charity shops, you even get new things! I'm a bargain hunter, haha x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

MoonMuffin said:


> So I went and got my stroller today! Found it at Burlington Coat Factory for $199
> https://www.amazon.com/Kolcraft-Contours-Options-Tandem-Stroller/dp/B000YCAJGY/ref=pd_cp_hg_0_img
> 
> and here are just a few clothes I've bought, mostly sleep suits cause my DD lived in them for the first few months, a couple in bugger sizes too because that was what they had but I loved the print and new they would be useful for any season. Always good to have some on hand anyways, they do seem to outgrow stuff overnight (really!).
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-1.jpg
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-3.jpg
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-2.jpg
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-4.jpg
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/photo-5.jpg

Gorgeous stuff! I remember looking at boy clothes when I didn't know I was having a girl and thinking they're really hard to buy nice things for but you seem to have found loads!


----------



## MoonMuffin

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Gorgeous stuff! I remember looking at boy clothes when I didn't know I was having a girl and thinking they're really hard to buy nice things for but you seem to have found loads!

Thanks! It is harder to find things for boys, Kathryn has tons of clothes, but I'm not finding tons that I love for boys. But that will keep me from over-shopping at least :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I'm not familiar with USA clothing stores but Next over here do gorgeous baby boy clothes. It's about the only place I've found though, haha.


----------



## MoonMuffin

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Well, I'm not familiar with USA clothing stores but Next over here do gorgeous baby boy clothes. It's about the only place I've found though, haha.

We don't have Next over here, but I think it's mostly that I'm too picky :dohh: everything is cars and trucks and stuff, I like something a little different.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm the same, Can't be doing with things that are too boyish. But, weirdly... I love girly princess things... haha. I guess I just don't understand boy things... I'd have to get OH to help out.


----------



## Pingu

I haven't got this yet as it is not available until end of October. OH has just bought it for me -

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_64/products_id/374/


----------



## Early_Bump

So i thought id share what we've got so far...

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/maxschair-1.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/maxscarseat.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10476.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10473.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10472.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10468.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10466.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10465.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10464.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10463.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10462.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10461.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10460.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10459.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10458.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10457.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10456.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10454.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10451.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10450.jpg

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10448.jpg


----------



## chickie_115

Early_Bump said:


> So i thought id share what we've got so far...
> 
> 
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10451.jpg
> 
> Aw it's sooo tiny!!!


----------



## EmmanBump

^^^ aww u have gorgeous things


----------



## Early_Bump

Aww thansk guys and all that was done in 3 days ;) x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Haha, sounds like me! You're very well prepared :D


----------



## ShellysBelly

Had a little splash out in Boden.co.uk, love their stuff but it's very expensive.

Snowsuit as he's a winter arrival :)
https://www.boden.co.uk/productimages/productHomeLarge/09UAUT_75005_KHK.jpg

and a couple of ickle t-shirts for Spring
https://www.boden.co.uk/productimages/productHomeLarge/09UAUT_71077_BLU.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lovely! I'm bidding on a new Matthew Williamson 0-3 snowsuit on eBay. I figure even if she only gets a few usages out of it, on those really freezing cold days it will be well worth it.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love everyone's stuff. So cute! Buying baby clothes is addictive! Here's some of what I've got so far, and my friend's mum knitted the cute teddy :).
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6536SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6537SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6538SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6541SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6542SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6543SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6544SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6545SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6547SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6549SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6550SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6551SmallWebview.jpg
https://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p53/01devotchka/6554SmallWebview.jpg


----------



## KaeRit21

awww everythings so tiny :) i keep lookin in my drawers...its my pram i cant wait for am so excited :)

xxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

More, more, mooooree... 

0-3 Pitter patter vest:
https://i32.tinypic.com/10ermde.jpg

0-3 Next jeans:
https://i26.tinypic.com/13z3inl.jpg

Gifts from a family friend:
https://i25.tinypic.com/2q0ulw2.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/2rwurk2.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2ihvy54.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Is there a website for them clothes from pitter patter i love them !
xx *


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

There are loads of different sites that stock their things, we got ours from a charity shop!!!


----------



## apple84

I just found out this morning that I'm on team *BLUE* and had to pick up a few boy's outfits to celebrate!

https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/boyclothingcollage.jpg

I also have my stroller:
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0757small.jpg

And my crib:
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0775.jpg

Plus a couple of nursery decorations:
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0759small5.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0759small7.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

Love your stuff Apple! I miss living in the lower mainland right now, it would be nice to be so close to the malls and stores again just for baby stuff!


----------



## apple84

Try Rocking said:


> Love your stuff Apple! I miss living in the lower mainland right now, it would be nice to be so close to the malls and stores again just for baby stuff!

Actually some of this stuff came in the mail! I bought my stroller on ebay and I got the light switch plate online at etsy.com - a store selling handmade items


----------



## Try Rocking

apple84 said:


> Try Rocking said:
> 
> 
> Love your stuff Apple! I miss living in the lower mainland right now, it would be nice to be so close to the malls and stores again just for baby stuff!
> 
> Actually some of this stuff came in the mail! I bought my stroller on ebay and I got the light switch plate online at etsy.com - a store selling handmade itemsClick to expand...

I'll have to check it out thanks! 
I think we're going to end up waiting until we're back down there in October before we get to do some serious baby clothes shopping, otherwise we'll end up having to drive to Kelowna. As much as I love it here I really do miss the shopping sometimes!


----------



## Babybug

Here are some of my recent bits please ignore the dirty carpet and all the crap in the back ground

https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/029.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/007.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/008.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/009.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/011.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/012.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/013.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/014.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/015.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/016.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/017.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/019.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/020.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/021.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/022.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/026.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/027.jpg

The socks are just so tiny, cant stop looking at them

Have also bought this travel cot
 



Attached Files:







images.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 289


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Some verrry cute things babybug! Makes me feel better, I don't have that many nappies yet! :p


----------



## EmmanBump

alll this stufff is sooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## cillybean83

ShellysBelly said:


> Had a little splash out in Boden.co.uk, love their stuff but it's very expensive.
> 
> Snowsuit as he's a winter arrival :)
> https://www.boden.co.uk/productimages/productHomeLarge/09UAUT_75005_KHK.jpg
> 
> and a couple of ickle t-shirts for Spring
> https://www.boden.co.uk/productimages/productHomeLarge/09UAUT_71077_BLU.jpg




I NEED that snowsuit!!!! Do you think they'd ship to the US?


----------



## ShellysBelly

I dunno missus, worth a try! They do deliver outside UK as I'm outside. Even though it is expensive the quailty of their stuff is excellent


----------



## _Vicky_

ShellysBelly said:


> Had a little splash out in Boden.co.uk, love their stuff but it's very expensive.
> 
> Snowsuit as he's a winter arrival :)
> https://www.boden.co.uk/productimages/productHomeLarge/09UAUT_75005_KHK.jpg
> 
> and a couple of ickle t-shirts for Spring
> https://www.boden.co.uk/productimages/productHomeLarge/09UAUT_71077_BLU.jpg

hehehe and omg look at it in pink!!!

https://www.boden.co.uk/productimages/productHomeLarge/09UAUT_75005_PNK.jpg

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smartie

That snow suit is soooo cute!


----------



## lou_w34

Ohhhhhhh my turn!

Everyone loves to show off heehee

Heres a few bits and bobs:

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/P1010999.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/P1020001.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/P1020003.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/P1020004.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/P1020005.jpg

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab144/lou_w34/P1020007.jpg


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I want to know what I'm having so I can start buying!!! 

Everyones stuff is so nice, i only have a few cream/white/yellow bits xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Some lovely girly bits there lou! x


----------



## lou_w34

Heehee thanks, i always said if i had a boy or girl i wouldnt dress them in just pink or blue, but now i know i cant seem to help being attracted to anything and everything that is pink! lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

The things they do are just so gorgeous aren't they??? Very difficult to shop neutrally.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I feel same katy.. but im lucky only a week to go :]
its a impaitent wait i can tell you that but it should fly by well it has for me  just the week wait now seems to be dragging lol
x*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I remember how annoying I found it that people kept going for gender scans but I was waiting for the 20 week scan to find out (saving my money for a 4d scan :D). I was so impatient.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yeah and quite few finding out and im like why cant mine be sooner but when it comes itll go and ill be waiting for baby to arrive next lol but spose got all my shopping to get doing need to buy everything for the room yet + pram not even decided on 1 i like yet  so that all should be fun! 
*


----------



## danniemum2be

i cant wait for my scan same day as yours, i know the minute i get out of it i will be forcing OH to take me shopping haha and then ill just want to keep buying lol x x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I didn't decide on my pram until last week. I just saw it and fell in love. Make sure you really love it and have no reservations, you have to put up with it for a while. Haha.


----------



## EternalRose

chickie_115 said:


> Early_Bump said:
> 
> 
> So i thought id share what we've got so far...
> 
> 
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC10451.jpg
> 
> Aw it's sooo tiny!!!
> 
> I love your nails hun xxClick to expand...


----------



## MrsVenn

FemmeEnceinte said:


> MrsVenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks! I love them too, just realised I have none for 3-6 yet so... that's my next little project :D I liked some of the shoes so much that I planned outfits around THEM. haha x
> 
> Good girl, my kind of sensible thinking! Coordination is key :thumbup:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I wish OH thought so. He thinks they're cute but doesn't understand why so many. Tut!


----------



## chrissie33

Men will never understand Femme - thats a fact ;) DH keeps laughing at how much I have bought and I swear it really isnt that much - less than a dozen vests and sleepgrows/ outfits - he thinks I have gone mad and bought too much..... oh how little he knows....... hahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Pingu

Here is a few more bits that we have got -
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1500a.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 13









CIMG1501a.jpg
File size: 93.8 KB
Views: 15









CIMG1502a.jpg
File size: 94.8 KB
Views: 13









CIMG1503a.jpg
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Becyboo__x

*The teddy jacket is a must have  i had to get it was first thing i brought  but i got the outfit and hat to go with it aswel  its gorgeous aint it 
Only 7days to go pingu! :]*


----------



## EmmanBump

pingu, i brought tht lil bear jacket as well, from mini mode?
i got nearly tht whole range before i found i was having a princess :) x


----------



## Pingu

Beccyboo and Emma - I absolutely love the mini mode clothes :) I got it in the sale last week. It is sooo cute :)


----------



## timbawundakin

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/419SM3GItxL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

hey all, look at these little slippers!!!!!! Arnt they just the cutest???
Im deffo gonna buy these for my pink bump, after monday, Im pretty sure it is a wee girl. I love these wee shoes, specially since bumps nickname is piggypoo.
lol
k
x


----------



## momiji

Babybug said:


> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/029.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/016.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/017.jpg


I love these babybug, really cool :coolio: can I ask where they are from?


----------



## Heavens_Tears

We got this free of a friend!!

https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/2561/dsc00977x.th.jpg


----------



## mummy:)

hello does anybody know which car seat has the pillow surport thing near the childs belly its surposed to protect there pelvis its for 9month+ please help


----------



## Babybug

momiji said:


> Babybug said:
> 
> 
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/029.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/016.jpg
> https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/new%20stuff/017.jpg
> 
> 
> I love these babybug, really cool :coolio: can I ask where they are from?Click to expand...

An ebay shop called angelas embroidery they have loads of different ones.


----------



## momiji

Fab, thanks for that babybug, i'm off to have a look now x :happydance:


----------



## vinnypeanut

Just a few things Ive bought so far!

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/AnimalBabygros.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/BunnyBabygro.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/BunnyJacket.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/DinosaurOnePiece.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/FluffyBearSnowsuit.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/FluffyPrintDressingGownandSlippers.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/LeopardPrintBooties.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/LittleBear2Piece.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/MosesBasket2.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/MosesBasket.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/WhiteScratchMitts.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/ShortSleeveVests.jpg

Apologies if the picture quality isnt very good.....theyre taken on my phone!


----------



## Sparklebaby

mine are on the last pages of my journal currently if u wanna sneaky peak. lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/127114-sparklebabys-beany-baby-32.html


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gorgeous stuff girls! Really like some of yours sparklebaby!

Well, I've been away over the weekend so no shopping! Shock horror. But before went away I got:

Matthew Williamson 0-3 snowsuit:
https://i28.tinypic.com/15rb0wk.jpg

It even has fold over mittens! So cute!!! :D

Wilkinet baby sling:
https://i30.tinypic.com/2iawtts.jpg

We also got the weatherproof cape to go with the sling. Got it all out and had a play with teddies :D It's quite easy once you know what you're doing. And, rather pointlessly, it matches the pram! Haha.


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol thanks femme. Asda is great for cute and cheap bits. I like the fact they do disney brand stuff too and its still cheap :yipee: gonna hit primark next lol. love the snow suit :) very cute


----------



## Try Rocking

I just picked this up from our hospital auxiliary, it's spotless, plays musics, vibrates and has a light. Don't mind the mess in the background!

*edit* the stuff inside is the storage that attaches underneath


----------



## Sparklebaby

aww love the way the cat is holding onto the side :) xx


----------



## chrissie33

How sweet - the kitty getting ready to rock the baby to sleep ;)


----------



## jem02

i've got quite a lot of stuff but all at sil's thought i'd add pic of cot though - i love it. got it ina lighter wood though x
 



Attached Files:







Hollie-cotbed+drawer_thumbnail_x600y450[1].jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









Hollie-juniorbed_thumbnail_x600y450[1].jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









Hollie-sofabed_thumbnail_x600y450[1].jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Babybumpdec

a couple of bits :) xxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Really like the sleigh cot, Jem! Very tempted to get one myself when I get around to buying a cot.


----------



## Try Rocking

lol yah, they really wanted to get in there but they were content just to sit there beside it.. at least until I turned my back on them lol


----------



## BertieBones

Well here's a few of the things we have bought so far, I've also got loads of white baby grows and bibs. The items in the 1st and 2nd pics might be what i choose to bring the little man home in. The rest are some ofmy faves of the lot...
 



Attached Files:







P02-09-09_13.24.jpg
File size: 95.6 KB
Views: 20









P02-09-09_13.26.jpg
File size: 91.6 KB
Views: 13









P02-09-09_13.28.jpg
File size: 93.3 KB
Views: 16









P02-09-09_13.33.jpg
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 15









P02-09-09_13.35.jpg
File size: 93 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BertieBones

...and here's some more...
 



Attached Files:







P02-09-09_13.36.jpg
File size: 96.3 KB
Views: 16









P02-09-09_13.38.jpg
File size: 95.1 KB
Views: 10









P02-09-09_13.38[01].jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 11









P02-09-09_13.39.jpg
File size: 95.5 KB
Views: 14









P02-09-09_13.40.jpg
File size: 92.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I really love your stuff Bertie, some gorgeous boy things. Very hard to find I think! x


----------



## BertieBones

thanks most of it is asda and tkmaxx 
x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

People keep saying ASDA! Why can't I find these nice things???


----------



## 21p1eco

The asda direct website shows you what they have in stock at the moment and you can order online.
https://direct.asda.com/george/baby....html?cm_re=sub-nav-_-Baby Clothes-_-textlink


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, thankyou! Just nosying now :D


----------



## Seity

This was on sale today, so I showed the in-laws and they bought it for us!! Woot!
https://images.dealnews.com/products/images/700000/730546-large
The First Years True Fit Convertible Car Seat


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

A few more little bargains:

https://i27.tinypic.com/1zoerlz.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/2qkhy83.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/v4p175.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/72dnpu.jpg
https://i26.tinypic.com/mc920g.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

The bear is called Bertie, bought for Molly from daddy :D


----------



## Racheltn

i just found out i'm on team blue...so i couldnt help but buy some things..im trying not to go crazy shopping..and believe me..its hard

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/baby.jpg
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/bib.jpg
https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww278/RachelTNeudecker/Baby/bib2.jpg


----------



## chrissie33

Hey girls, I have finally ordered my pram and cot :) I bought the bouncer a week or so ago and the dresser I want to order as I think it will go perfectly with the cotbed. It is not cheap by any means (£268 in the sale!!!) but I am limited with what furniture I can get to match the cot and it does look smart and is nice quality - we need something robust afterall. I will be ordering this at the weekend I think once some money has cleared off my credit card as the poor thing has taken an absolute battering lately....lol
 



Attached Files:







bigitems.jpg
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Oh god .... iv realised
iv been for my scan today and found out im on team  !!
but now i have to take piccys and add them to here may take a while 
but ill do it soon 
xx*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Woo, congratulations!!! Hurry with the pics, excited to see your collection! :D xxx


----------



## gills8752

I went to mothercare and didn't buy anything useful....we bought this....:happydance::happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y12/jamie_duff/04092009532.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y12/jamie_duff/04092009533.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Haha cuute! I'm looking at toys atm too. Wanting a musical storybook most of all.


----------



## EmmanBump

ahhhh god, this stuff is so bloody cute! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Heres few things i brought tried to take them together as much as i could sorry theres a few.. lol and sorry about the size i would resize them but my flash player isnt even working anymore so i cant 

Coat from Debenhams :] (cost a lot! but i loved it!)
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04477.jpg

All from boots 
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04478.jpg
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04480.jpg

Bits that my mum and step dad brought over
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04481.jpg
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04489.jpg

Trainers and tigger booties from asda and slipper socks from boots
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04483.jpg

Multicoloured hat from next.. tigger hat and onesie asda..
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04484.jpg

Top from debenhams wont rotate for some daft reason !
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04482.jpg

asda again
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04485.jpg

Next with the both tops.. and asda for joggers..
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04486.jpg

Next
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04487.jpg

Jd i love this bit chavy but oh well 
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04488.jpg

Right i am soooo sorry about all the room this is going to take up my laptop is really heading to the skip driving me insane not letting me download flash player! Hope you all like x*


----------



## chrissie33

becyboo - your stuff is amazing!! I am loving the shoes and particularly loving the next tank top! Just too cute!


----------



## Becyboo__x

* i went abit over board after my scan  haha 
thanx chrissie  xx*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gorgeous things! Are you feeling a little better for your spree? It's a nice feeling knowing what you are able to buy and to just... go mad! :D x


----------



## Sparklebaby

some really cute stuff going on here....i so have to get the frog outfit! i dont care if I have a lil girl. lol I collect frogs :haha: xxxx


----------



## HotChocolate

Where did you all get your yummy mummy changing bags from?! I WANT ONE!!! :D xxxx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I got mine from eBay as they no longer do the design I wanted. It's really cute!


----------



## Becyboo__x

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Gorgeous things! Are you feeling a little better for your spree? It's a nice feeling knowing what you are able to buy and to just... go mad! :D x


*Yes definatly haha ! it did me good was so fun just being able to look at boys or girls instead of both and wanting stuff but not risking it incase its the oposite to what your having lol 
x​*


----------



## Pearl

wow becky, gorgeous stuff especially the shoes :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

all from mothercare :)
 



Attached Files:







41chi7WhfvL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 1









41KfmMtR%2BsL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 1









41qbzaIcKCL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 1









41sNAyMvawL__SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 1









51%2BFlahhx1L__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kimbobaloobob

and again
 



Attached Files:







41t1P3ah97L__SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 0









51jGqkf5KwL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2









51VjMGTSVOL__SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 0









51waQHpcZQL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bunnipowder

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Matthew Williamson 0-3 snowsuit:
> https://i28.tinypic.com/15rb0wk.jpg
> 
> It even has fold over mittens! So cute!!! :D
> .

Thats beautiful where did you get it from? 

Im going to upload some of my photo's this wk :happydance: will be here forever lol :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

kimbobaloobob said:


> and again


*
I love!! them last shoes  i couldnt find many different kinds of shoes when i went shopping but i need to go to bigger places i think 
x​*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Becyboo__x said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> and again
> 
> 
> *
> I love!! them last shoes  i couldnt find many different kinds of shoes when i went shopping but i need to go to bigger places i think
> x​*Click to expand...

they were £7 i think, they have them on the website.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ooo  thankyou 
ill have a look xx*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bunnipowder said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Matthew Williamson 0-3 snowsuit:
> https://i28.tinypic.com/15rb0wk.jpg
> 
> It even has fold over mittens! So cute!!! :D
> .
> 
> Thats beautiful where did you get it from?
> 
> Im going to upload some of my photo's this wk :happydance: will be here forever lol :happydance:Click to expand...

It's by matthew williamson, which you can get from debenhams stores. I got mine new from eBay for about £7. Was a bargain.


----------



## Sparklebaby

:happydance: I bought some more bits yesterday. hehehehehe only problem is hubby has the camera. will upload when i gte the chance xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hmmm couple more bits i got from tesco with my 10 pound voucher i had left from the double up thing.. and spend extra 10 nyways but aswel now when you spend over certain amount ya get 5 pound free ;] so i got an outfit for a 5er  was rather pleased 
most are 3-6 months if you think they look 'big' .. but the one with the piccy of the crane on is 0-3 and it looks massive  but the newborn look too small so couldnt win haha!*

Ingore the hanger on this it was on sale rack wrong hanger was put on it lol
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04494.jpg

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04495.jpg

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04496.jpg

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/DSC04497.jpg

:D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aww, shop shop shopping! You'll catch me up soon. Really nice things :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im addicted  when i get my money i just wana go and shop haha but i should save up! but im thinking now i should get some newborn clothes cause all my stuff so far look really big for a baby lol im just too excited i think i see lil boys clothes and im like iv got to get that i need to chill 
x*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

well, maybe get some newborn sleepsuits from next (their newborn stuff goes up to 10lbs so will last longer) so that you've something for him to sleep in that isn't baggy. I've got a lot of 0-3 stuff but, again, it's next and goes up to 14lbs so should last a while.

If you're planning to BF he wont gain as much weight or as quickly so he'll fit in things for longer then too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wel ill go and get some smaller stuff soon cause im dead panicy about it all but i spose if when hes here i can always nip out and get him some smaller stuff  my mum just told me that family will be getting me alot of smaller things and friends told me they will and i know he wont be in them for long ill have to just make a list and make sure im not going over board x*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I don't really trust my family to get things like that. I mean, they're well meaning but a bit daft at times. My aunt bought bibs and baby wipes which is great, practical but not clothes. My gran has given me old blankets, which are as old as my dad... my mum has been better and bought sleepsuits and socks and things and OH's mum has bought a few bits of clothes too. 

I think my family just sort of think "what will she need that she wont have thought of" instead of little clothes, which is great... better if you ask me... but means I might end up with more clothes than you could shake a stick at if they get clothes too. Haha.

OH's dad has been the best of all, and has set up a trust find for the baby which he'll pay money into... well, always. I think it's really great of him, it's something my gran did for me and she died when I was quite young so I felt a bit emotional when I found out. In all, we're very lucky.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

:)
all ebay bargins 
the bath set cost me £6 new
and the bouncer £8 and nly used a few times
and the person selling lived10 mins from me so is going to deliver them for nothing
 



Attached Files:







!BZjB+eQBmk~$(KGrHgoH-CkEjlLl4BkTBKnRRupVnw~~_12.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3









31TcZFm%2BirL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 2









31N1riBxqiL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 2









31rcfpXYptL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1









313hamqdlHL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm a big fan of eBay bargains :D Currently hunting for a baby changing unit on there!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ive had to pinch my mums account because i lost the password to mine so the only problem is ive got her saying ' do you really need one of them' 'thats not an essential' and you can imagine lol but ebay is amazing


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh I can more than imagine. Haha.

"Stop buying clothes... nobody will have anything to buy you", "right so I have to hope everyone will buy all the clothes that I need and risk her having nothing".

Endless fun.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol, shes just shouted me downstairs and told me what type of nappys to buy, (she saw what i had on watch) apparently i cant buy and nice funky ones i have to have plain white towel ones because their cheaper :/ its so annoying, think i will have to sort my own ebay out again


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ugh, definitely! Wont be difficult and definitely worth it. I can't stand being told what to do, especially when it comes to my baby. Imagine what a horror I'll be once she's here and people are giving their "helpful" advice. Haha.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol, i dont mind advise, its up to me if i take itor not, but i hate being told what to do


----------



## apple84

Clearly I love baby shopping:
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/USAshopping.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0951.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0952.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0963.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/boyclothingcollage.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0757small.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/large_philandteds_sportgraffiti_red.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0775.jpg


I also tried decorating a couple plain onsies for fun:
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0961.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/IMG_0914.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

apple! Look at you! So far along now. I remember when you were just 9 weeks and saying your scan was only at 20 weeks! Everything went well I take it? x


----------



## apple84

FemmeEnceinte said:


> apple! Look at you! So far along now. I remember when you were just 9 weeks and saying your scan was only at 20 weeks! Everything went well I take it? x

Everything is going very well! I can't believe I'm this far!


----------



## Sparklebaby

forgive the link to my journal but my most recent bits are on this page - 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/127114-sparklebabys-beany-baby-41.html#post3024883


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Newborn things have arrived from Next! Decided to deck baby out in sleepsuits for the first couple of weeks while we get settled and then the outfits can come out!

Next newborn sleepsuits:
https://i32.tinypic.com/9778yr.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2087fgg.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/hwlj5i.jpg

Next 0-3 sleepsuits:
https://i30.tinypic.com/aw4api.jpg

Uttam Kids 18-24 top:
https://i25.tinypic.com/avlkxh.jpg

Yes I know 18 months is a long time away but it's cute! Haha...


----------



## kimbobaloobob

femme i think you should be hired as a personal baby shopper, you fine the most adorable things!!


----------



## kit603

I second that! Those are all lovely :)


----------



## _Vicky_

hehehe look how cute are all these!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just had to buy a few boy bits after our scan on tuesday hehehehehehehehee
 



Attached Files:







ebay.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 59


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aw thanks, that's really nice of you to say! This baby has nicer clothes than me... haha.

Gorgeous things Vicky! I love that you're getting two of everything! Are you having identical twins? That would be amazing! x


----------



## Sparklebaby

cute bits ladies :) xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Gorgeous things Vicky! I love that you're getting two of everything! Are you having identical twins? That would be amazing! x

They have seperate sacs and placentas (which is the safest kind complication wise) but they could have divided really early as 33% of di/di twins are identical - oh already said to me last night - what age are we going to stop dressing them the same heheheheheheheheh


----------



## new mummy h

we've got this one with everything with it (even car seat and high chair stand and brolly)
for £150!! :D xxxxx

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-xcel-chassis-city-scape/259848803/type-i/


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

_Vicky_ said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous things Vicky! I love that you're getting two of everything! Are you having identical twins? That would be amazing! x
> 
> They have seperate sacs and placentas (which is the safest kind complication wise) but they could have divided really early as 33% of di/di twins are identical - oh already said to me last night - what age are we going to stop dressing them the same hehehehehehehehehClick to expand...

So, you've got a few surprises left yet then! Would be wonderful either way! You're very lucky :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

more ebay bargins :D
first piccy
10p for all 3 vests (inc post £1.95)
99p for coat and jeans (inc post £3.74) 
1p for all (inc post £3.66)
99p for mat :D (inc post £5.49)
all new
gawd i love ebay
 



Attached Files:







!BU)CFtgBWk~$(KGrHgoH-DcEkJw2KwwWBKPNsC5spg~~_12.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6









!BZ0NbhgBmk~$(KGrHgoH-EEEjlLl)LvtBKolOV161w~~_12.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8









!BZ01urQBmk~$(KGrHgoH-DUEjlLlzqhLBKooH(bvoQ~~_12.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 16









!BZ9uq1Q!mk~$(KGrHgoOKiwEjlLmE-R)BKpRS1yEZQ~~_35.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## RaeEW89

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3709966

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2908650

Ive only gotten a couple things, I feel like Im slacking lol, Im just really trying to wait until Im positive he's gonna be ok.


----------



## Sparklebaby

....is thinking maybe I should have a nose on E-BAY lol


----------



## kimbobaloobob

you really should lol, its amazing


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww i love that tigger mat im tigger obsessed lol !
x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I ordered the icandy cherry-berry blue today finally ! 

https://www.groovystyle.co.uk/images/icandy/2009/cherry/3942--005_1.jpg

x*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i know tigger is the cutest, am just waiting for a tigger snow suit to end now lol


----------



## baybee123

Yeah you should all defo try E-bay, im a masive fan bought loads of brand new baby clothes for 99p wahooo bargain r us it should be called :D

IM ADDTICTED :blush:

x


----------



## kit603

kimbobaloobob said:


> more ebay bargins :D
> first piccy
> 10p for all 3 vests (inc post £1.95)
> 99p for coat and jeans (inc post £3.74)
> 1p for all (inc post £3.66)
> 99p for mat :D (inc post £5.49)
> all new
> gawd i love ebay

Those are lovely :) Congrats, I think you're the one that should be a baby personal shopper!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Loving the little playmat kimbo!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol ive found this one after i bid on the tigger one... theres nothing wrong with having two... is there???? 
it all seperates aswell. the winnie the pooh bit is a blanket, and the other two parts can be used as toys. still 4 hrs to go though :(
 



Attached Files:







!BZgrKI!CGk~$(KGrHgoH-CkEjlLl7IbuBKnC504Wiw~~_12.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## kit603

kimbobaloobob said:


> lol ive found this one after i bid on the tigger one... theres nothing wrong with having two... is there????
> it all seperates aswell. the winnie the pooh bit is a blanket, and the other two parts can be used as toys. still 4 hrs to go though :(

Psst... you should tell us about em after you win... or we'll be tempted to outbid you ;)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i dont mind a fight  lol not too sure if ill get it yet so dont mind


----------



## kit603

Lol :p It is lovely, but I like the one you've already got too :)


----------



## chickie_115

kimbobaloobob said:


> more ebay bargins :D
> first piccy
> 10p for all 3 vests (inc post £1.95)
> 99p for coat and jeans (inc post £3.74)
> 1p for all (inc post £3.66)
> 99p for mat :D (inc post £5.49)
> all new
> gawd i love ebay




:nope:I never seem to find the bargains!!!!


----------



## EmmanBump

ahhh god this thread always makes me want to get shopping! lol


----------



## kimbobaloobob

chickie_115 said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> more ebay bargins :D
> first piccy
> 10p for all 3 vests (inc post £1.95)
> 99p for coat and jeans (inc post £3.74)
> 1p for all (inc post £3.66)
> 99p for mat :D (inc post £5.49)
> all new
> gawd i love ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nope:I never seem to find the bargains!!!!Click to expand...

all i do is type in baby boy (or girl if thats what your having or unisex) and click on the price. then all the 1p, 10p and other cheapie starts are at the begining :D
also google ebay misspells or ebay typos and use one of those programmes to find all the bits people have spelt wrong :D


----------



## kimbobaloobob

kit603 said:


> Lol :p It is lovely, but I like the one you've already got too :)

me too, i cant decide what to do :(


----------



## chickie_115

kimbobaloobob said:


> chickie_115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> more ebay bargins :D
> first piccy
> 10p for all 3 vests (inc post £1.95)
> 99p for coat and jeans (inc post £3.74)
> 1p for all (inc post £3.66)
> 99p for mat :D (inc post £5.49)
> all new
> gawd i love ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nope:I never seem to find the bargains!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> all i do is type in baby boy (or girl if thats what your having or unisex) and click on the price. then all the 1p, 10p and other cheapie starts are at the begining :D
> also google ebay misspells or ebay typos and use one of those programmes to find all the bits people have spelt wrong :DClick to expand...

:thumbup:

I'm ebaying right now lol!!


----------



## kit603

Lol i'm a bit crap at ebaying too!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Youve all started me off now haha !! im a first time ebayer  not good iv bidded on something its got a day left yet but i dont think im guna get it and i might cry if i dont cause i cant bid any higher as my money hasnt gone into my card yet it shud have by tomoz so fingers crossed!  x*


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You don't have to pay straight away, you can leave it a couple of days. Just explain to the seller so they don't think you're wasting their time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I need abit of advice im abit confused.. i just made a paypal account.. and everyone says its easy to do but iv just done it and like it said it needs to be verified .. and is it normal to want to go through banking funding to verify the your card :S .. cause it says it will take 3-5 days for this deposit to go in my bank account and then i can get a statement to write on the website how much it put in my account .. basically it says this..

PayPal made two small deposits to your bank account. Please enter the amounts exactly as they appear on your bank statement. This process helps to confirm your identity.

does it usually do this or is there something wrong im doing 
sorry im first time user and confused 
x*


----------



## lynzxx

Hi Becyboo, I'm sure this is normal & I had to do it when I opened a Paypal account. As long as you use proper links & not any that look dodgy then you'll be fine. Always make sure that you go through the Paypal website when doing anything......

L x


----------



## kit603

Becyboo__x said:


> *I need abit of advice im abit confused.. i just made a paypal account.. and everyone says its easy to do but iv just done it and like it said it needs to be verified .. and is it normal to want to go through banking funding to verify the your card :S .. cause it says it will take 3-5 days for this deposit to go in my bank account and then i can get a statement to write on the website how much it put in my account .. basically it says this..
> 
> PayPal made two small deposits to your bank account. Please enter the amounts exactly as they appear on your bank statement. This process helps to confirm your identity.
> 
> does it usually do this or is there something wrong im doing
> sorry im first time user and confused
> x*

Yeah, that's totally normal hunni :) They basically use the details you've given them to put two small deposits into your bank account - mine were 19p and 21p. Then, you log back onto the paypal account and tell them how much they deposited - it proves its your account because its something only you would know. 

Also, it means that when you buy stuff through ebay and other sites, you can buy without using your debit card and without having money in your paypal account because it can just take the funds out of your bank account directly - usually takes 3 - 5 working days :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol, someone should start a ebay thread just for ebay bits :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thanx ..
iv been outbidded anyways  gutted but my paypal thing wont even be ready til 3-5days so i cant bid more cause its up tomoz at 9:30pm  wish i didnt see something i wanted now haha didnt realise paypal would take so long to set up *


----------



## kit603

Becyboo__x said:


> *Thanx ..
> iv been outbidded anyways  gutted but my paypal thing wont even be ready til 3-5days so i cant bid more cause its up tomoz at 9:30pm  wish i didnt see something i wanted now haha didnt realise paypal would take so long to set up *

I'm pretty sure that you don't have to have the account verified to pay? Because you can use your debit card instead? So you could carry on bidding and then when the auction ends log in to paypal and pay by debit card? 

Also, some sellers take other methods like postal orders?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Becyboo__x said:


> *Thanx ..
> iv been outbidded anyways  gutted but my paypal thing wont even be ready til 3-5days so i cant bid more cause its up tomoz at 9:30pm  wish i didnt see something i wanted now haha didnt realise paypal would take so long to set up *

my account isnt veryfied yet and i can pay fine, make sure your pay pal is linked up to your debit card as well as your bank card and you should be fine buying straight away :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*The bid ends tomoz at 9:30pm so my thing wont be verified .. but im confused with it all cause i dont use my card that often and i dont understand other ways of paying? im stupid tbh .. whats postal orders ? i cant send a cheque cause i havent got a cheque book.. and i think my debit card is linked to paypal its just not verified yet but i dont want to carry on if i cant pay in the end causs it dont let me with my card if you get me
god im blabbin on about this and evryone will be getting bored lol x *


----------



## kit603

Becyboo__x said:


> *The bid ends tomoz at 9:30pm so my thing wont be verified .. but im confused with it all cause i dont use my card that often and i dont understand other ways of paying? im stupid tbh .. whats postal orders ? i cant send a cheque cause i havent got a cheque book.. and i think my debit card is linked to paypal its just not verified yet but i dont want to carry on if i cant pay in the end causs it dont let me with my card if you get me
> god im blabbin on about this and evryone will be getting bored lol x *

Nah it's fine  You get postal orders from the post office... just go and say can I get a postal order for £XX.XX amount... and then you post it to the person, they take it to their local post office and they exchange it for the money :) I'm pretty sure you can get them in that person's name too, like a cheque, so only they can cash it?


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yeah, its called a crossed postal order, the can only pay it into their bank, cant cash crossed ones at the post office, you do have to pay slightly more for a postal order though at you have to pay for the service. if you bid, try to pay with your card and if that dosent work get a postal order, or just email them and explain your just waiting for your account to be verifyed


----------



## Pingu

Here is a few more bits I have bought -
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1578a.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 12









CIMG1579a.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://www.bnocheckout.com/ProductImages/thrd_688222153325.jpg

Got this ordered aswel :)!
x


----------



## Squidge

Becyboo i'm wanting to order that but the one i want is brown/pink :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Hehe  its dead nice i saw it in shop where i put deposit for my pushchair on and i loved it but i didnt get it then i ordered it online instead  i love it i didnt know it vibrated aswel until i read the details lolx*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ohh i like that becky, is it a car sear or a bouncer/rocker or does it double up as both?? and hows the ebaying going?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Its just a rocker/bouncer as i know of lol :]
and wel its got an hour left to go! .. and im winning stil but that could all change as im a first timer someone will steal it from me at last min :'( oh wel ayy 
xx


----------



## Squidge

You reminded me to order mine cos i was doing it after i came back from my holiday...just gone to do it and the buggers don't sell it anymore!!!! :hissy: :hissy: 

*goes to ebay to have a look*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

looked like it might dowble up as both to me lol just keep your eye on it :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh dear .. they do they in quite few places iv saw they do anyways :) just have a search around online x


----------



## Pingu

Becyboo__x said:


> https://www.bnocheckout.com/ProductImages/thrd_688222153325.jpg
> 
> Got this ordered aswel :)!
> x

I really like that Becyboo, where have you ordered it from? What is it called?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I got it from the shop near me that i ordered my pushchair from Early days.. but i didnt do it in the shop i brought it on the website instead but i have to go back there to pick it up.. 
they do them in john lewis i think.. and if you put in google maclaren baby bouncer it should show you where you can buy them different places :) i dont know what its called it just said maclaren baby rocker on the 1 i ordered xx


----------



## Laurenj22

Pingu said:


> Here is a few more bits I have bought -

I love the sleeping bag where is it from ??

x


----------



## Pingu

Laurenj22 said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Here is a few more bits I have bought -
> 
> I love the sleeping bag where is it from ??
> 
> xClick to expand...

Matalan for £8. They had cream, blue and pink ones too :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

ebay:blush: again. not really pargins this time though:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







!BZ7LDogBWk~$(KGrHgoOKioEjlLmfBoYBKpB89pHsg~~_12.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 9









!BZkvZZgBmk~$(KGrHgoOKj!EjlLmZDmvBKn(gJh!Fg~~_12.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10









!BZQD(jg!Wk~$(KGrHgoH-EEEjlLl)LvtBKlu+l8F1!~~_12.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8









!BZyRHU!CGk~$(KGrHgoH-DwEjlLlzbOWBKo(gNTjMw~~_35.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Try Rocking

My mom actually bought these but they're too cute not to post!

There's more but those are a few of my favorites :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Kimbo, that little donut thing is gorgeous!!! Cute find!

Love your mum's taste TR, very girly :D


----------



## Try Rocking

She's a bit excited to have a granddaughter, she's about to get her second grandson!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i thought so too, its one of those nesting seats £10 :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bargain!!! Ooh, I do love a bargain... I'm too addicted to eBay. 

I know what you mean TR, this will be my mum's first grandchild and she's quite keen on getting everything new... annoying when I love eBay so much. Also, unnecessary.


----------



## kit603

Some lovely purchases :D Making me ooohhh soooo broody :( Spent like half an hour in Asda looking at baby clothes earlier with my mum :blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

ASDA have some really nice little things, looking forward to the baby event next week... bargains to be had!!!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

FemmeEnceinte said:


> ASDA have some really nice little things, looking forward to the baby event next week... bargains to be had!!!

lol my sisters asked me to get her 2 boxes (shes due 5 days before me) plus the two boxes i want :/ im dreading going through check out...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm after two boxes too :D Let's go down en masse!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yay .. my first win on ebay :D very happpppppy!!
only been on it 2days was bummed i lost something i wanted the other day so i bidded again last night and won it this morning :D!

35 piece boy mixedbundle 3-6 months (thought bigger better can roll stuff up if its big) 

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/BUNDLEOFFEBAY.jpg


----------



## MUMOF5

This is my bargain pram that I bought, brand new with accessories including carrycot (as shown in pic), footmuff, raincover and car seat adaptors (instead of the carrycot it can take the maxi cosi straight onto the chassis) great for school run :thumbup:. Saved a whopping £350 from the website I saw it on :winkwink:. I LOVE Ebay. xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







easywalker.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Beautywithin

These are some of the things i have got:


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/cot.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/lilroo.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/daddtop.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/creamcolour.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/2tops.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/trainers.jpg


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/creamtop.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bluecoats.jpg


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/snowsuit.jpg


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/zebraprint.jpg


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/newbluejacket.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Beautywithin said:


> These are some of the things i have got:
> 
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/cot.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/lilroo.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/daddtop.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/creamcolour.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/2tops.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/trainers.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/creamtop.jpg
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/bluecoats.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/snowsuit.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/zebraprint.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/newbluejacket.jpg



Lovely stuff :)!
where did you get 4th 5th and 7th pic from if you dont mind me asking :) 
xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Those little trainers are sooooo cute! They look like the miniature version of OH's!


----------



## chrissie33

new mummy h said:


> we've got this one with everything with it (even car seat and high chair stand and brolly)
> for £150!! :D xxxxx
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-xcel-chassis-city-scape/259848803/type-i/

You lucky thing!! Where did you get it from for such a good price? I have the same but with the MPX Chassis and paid blooming full price for it (£645 with their so called offer)!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

New home now! In the pregnancy club! So anyone from any trimester (and not just second trimester) can add their haul! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

:) sounds good :D


----------



## EternalRose

Ok, Im not even in second trimester yet but I bought these things from the asda ..

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/unisex/10-pack-of-baby-basics/GEM3546,default,pd.html
*
You get 3 x baby grows, 3 x body suits, scratch mittens & booties plus a hat all for £7. They arrived today, absolutely lovely quality. xx
*
https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/unisex/shawl/GEM165,default,pd.html

*I got this shawl for £3..*

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/unisex/3-pack-sleepsuits/GEM1371,default,pd.html

*This 3 pack sleepsuit..*

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby...innie-the-pooh-towel/GEM17720,default,pd.html
*This winnie the pooh towel, its so cute but its not as soft as I thought it would be...*


https://direct.asda.com/george/baby...mal-friends-body-suit/GEM1349,default,pd.html*

And these body suits...all the stuff is unisex as im only shy of 9 weeks but a few good things here to get me going, im not even started yet! 
*

Im watching the Johnsons Baby box like a hawk, when it goes down to £10 on Sunday im buying it!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gorgeous! Nice and neutral :D I think we're all after a baby box, they're going to sell out like crazy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yep they will haha ive got my eye on one too just dont know when i can get down so ill be out of look by time i go haha!


----------



## kit603

What's included in the baby boxes? :blush:


----------



## EternalRose

Here you go Kit,

https://direct.asda.com/Johnson+s-Baby-Skincaring-Essentials-Box/002628866,default,pd.html


----------



## kit603

new mummy h said:


> we've got this one with everything with it (even car seat and high chair stand and brolly)
> for £150!! :D xxxxx
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-8-in-1-xcel-chassis-city-scape/259848803/type-i/

Where did you manage it for £150??? Lol, that's great value! Are you sure its not £150 off that you meant? Congratulations either way :happydance:

[/QUOTE]



EternalRose said:


> Here you go Kit,
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/Johnson+s-Baby-Skincaring-Essentials-Box/002628866,default,pd.html

Thank you muchly, that's a great offer. Is it something that they do often or is it a one off that's coming up?


----------



## EternalRose

I think they do it every year..but ive seen this box vary in price quite a lot..if its going down to £10 thats quite a bargain xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

haha ive had my eye on them the baby box too is it tomorrow it goes to a tenner cuz OH promised to take me? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry its not on sunday lol thought it was.... its 15th to 27th september... just looked at leaflet i got thru post 
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

But i dont know what it is in different areas either if its the same or different :shrug: confuzzled now lol


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

hiya lol

about them boxes, there great =]

We brought one last year for DD, was advertised in the carpark on one of them banners for a tenner, went to pay and stil came up 20. So we complained lol and the manager said it was a mistake and gave it us for a tenner =] BARGIN!


----------



## danniemum2be

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core buying this moses basket and stand on monday OH has promised to take me to get it. yay my first big purchase x x x


----------



## jayne191284

just to mention, the babybox that was posted on the previous page isnt the one for £10 in the baby event. Its a white one, doesnt come with all of the items pictured in the purple on and some items are smaller but still wel worth £10

xx


----------



## MUMOF5

danniemum2be said:


> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core buying this moses basket and stand on monday OH has promised to take me to get it. yay my first big purchase x x x

That is gorgeous, thinking of getting that one myself now :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Squidge

danniemum2be said:


> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core buying this moses basket and stand on monday OH has promised to take me to get it. yay my first big purchase x x x

That's the one i was going to buy but my MIL went out and bought this one - https://www.mothercare.com/Winnie-t...1/276-0966862-4530102?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core - whilst i was on holiday so really i had no say in it!! OH only mentioned it to me after she'd bought it :hissy: 

It is lovely though :D


----------



## Pingu

EternalRose said:


> Here you go Kit,
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/Johnson+s-Baby-Skincaring-Essentials-Box/002628866,default,pd.html

The white box is already reduced to £10 online :)



https://direct.asda.com/Johnson-+-Johnson-Essentials-Box/002645162,default,pd.html


----------



## danniemum2be

Squidge said:


> danniemum2be said:
> 
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core buying this moses basket and stand on monday OH has promised to take me to get it. yay my first big purchase x x x
> 
> That's the one i was going to buy but my MIL went out and bought this one - https://www.mothercare.com/Winnie-t...1/276-0966862-4530102?_encoding=UTF8&mcb=core - whilst i was on holiday so really i had no say in it!! OH only mentioned it to me after she'd bought it :hissy:
> 
> It is lovely though :DClick to expand...

thats the one i was going to get before i decided to find out the sex, it is lovely x x x


----------



## EternalRose

Pingu said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Here you go Kit,
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/Johnson+s-Baby-Skincaring-Essentials-Box/002628866,default,pd.html
> 
> 
> 
> The white box is already reduced to £10 online :)
> 
> 
> 
> https://direct.asda.com/Johnson-+-Johnson-Essentials-Box/002645162,default,pd.htmlClick to expand...


yay my fiance just bought mine for me! xxx :happydance:


----------



## Snowball

I've just read this thread from front to back and now feel a little behind that I haven't got anything yet:blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

All 598 posts? That deserves some kind of an award!!!


----------



## EternalRose

Yeah I kinda read it all from start to finish too, the other week :blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Good work everyone! That's dedication!


----------



## EternalRose

:rofl: Pregnant Madness..


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I still think lisalovesbean has the most gorgeous things! She has he LO now too, so he's all decked out in cute little clothes! :D


----------



## Snowball

FemmeEnceinte said:


> All 598 posts? That deserves some kind of an award!!!

Hehe, it was a very quiet afternoon and I was style stealing :blush: :rofl:. I love that changing bag you have btw.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Thank you! :D I got it from Ebay, I feel a bit ripped off though. It's not new, used a couple of times, and was still £65 which is what people pay for the new ones. But, it was the only one in that design sooo... haha x


----------



## danniemum2be

https://minimode.co.uk/baby-girls-cord-pinafore-dress-and-bodysuit-in-pink brought this dress from boots newborn size, my first pink purchase looks better in life then in pic lol x


----------



## danniemum2be

https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/2/15 i also brought these shoes, which i lurve!!! in size 0-3 month and this lil dress for 0-3 month. love them https://www.next.co.uk/shopping/children/newborn/2/14 x


----------



## lucilou

ha ha... I'm loving how we are all buying babygro's from primark and asda... then blowing what we have saved on yummy mummy changing bags! My strategy exactly! we should start a pink lining fan club...

I've got the birds and bees one... can't wait to start using it - might debut it at my pre-mummyness party next week! (desperately trying not to call it a 'baby shower' - nothing against them, just trying not to make people feel like they have to bring presents!)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Pre-mummyness :D Cute! And so close to your Due date now! How exciting :)

Our local primark is horrific, all the baby clothes are really not nice. They're ALL like a grey/offwhite colour and cheap towelling material. Really just horrible.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same at one near me .. there all horrible material and stuf i got some oneies from there in packs of 6 there were like 2 pound and there alright :] have lil elephants on the front but i couldnt find any boys clothes its mainly girls in primark near me but still asda is way better and tesco :D!


----------



## kit603

I went with my cousin to buy baby clothes the other day whilst she was looking at pushchairs and we found the same. Ended up buying tons in Asda - there was a huge range, great value for money and nice material and just one or two bits in primark because it was mainly all same colour and not much for boys (my cousins having a boy!) other than for when they get a bit older.


----------



## Wendyk07

I am finally getting around to posting what i have bought so far. Heading out this weekend for more. LOL
Now that i have started i cant stop.

The pram has been ordered and should be with us by the end of the month. Its so exciting.

Have split into two posts(didnt want to miss anything out)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0267.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 26









IMG_0268.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0269.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0270.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 30









IMG_0271.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Wendyk07

Second lot of pics.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0272.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0273.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 23









IMG_0274.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0275.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 19









IMG_0276.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gorgeous boy things, Wendy! I have that crib too! :D x


----------



## Wendyk07

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Gorgeous boy things, Wendy! I have that crib too! :D x

I loved it as soon as i saw it. There is a problem with one of the fixings though and kiddicare have been less than helpful so far. Am waiting on someone calling back. Still need to buy a mattress, bumpers and blankets etc. 
Oh dear more shopping however will i cope. LOL


----------



## danniemum2be

got our bath set today from mothercare, the winnie the pooh one, but OH made me laugh, he said we needed a baby tooth brush for when babies here, i had to remind him babies are born without teeth lol x x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Presents from Granny:

Blanket:
https://i25.tinypic.com/adkps2.jpg

0-3 snowsuit:
https://i30.tinypic.com/124vw54.jpg

6-9 Minnie outfit:
https://i29.tinypic.com/900fhu.jpg

6-12 Sleeping bag:
https://i28.tinypic.com/eb5sac.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww all the stuff is really nice :]! dead cute femmeenceinte!

Im waiting to see if i can win a couple of things on ebay stil another 5 days to wait though hate waiting lol! 

but im going to pick this up tmoz 

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/playmat.jpg :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'm bidding on a changing table from Mothercare, with the little turning balls on! Verrrry cute :D good luck with your bids!

eBay is addictive eh? :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv only bloody been on it like since friday i think and im addicted haha its all your lots fault :haha: but its good actually cause i never would have found these bargains if no1 posted theres :D! hehe x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It'll only get worse and worse, trust me! I've been an addict for years, but I manage to keep it in check... haha. I just have eBay phases! :)


----------



## aimee-lou

My goodness girls, you all have such lovely stuff! I am waiting until we have everything and it'll all get put out/into the nursery when we have decorated.....so tempting to do it sooner than that as we are not decorating until I'm 37 weeks. It's a massive pile though.....and I still have the following to get: 
Lotions and potions (toiletries generally)
formula 
Changing Mat 
rain covers for pram & car seat
Monitor
3 x baby gates
sterilising tablets
travel cot
Cot bedding bale

Some of you may say that a couple of those items are not essential with a newborn, but with a small terrier too we need baby gates and a travel cot for the front room! lol

Here's a couple of pics for comparison....I think the first one was taken at about 25 weeks (so about 2 months ago) and the 2nd one is today!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Stuff 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 31









IMG_2909.JPG
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 37









IMG_2908.JPG
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Maffie

I'll have to start taking pictures of my stash collection soon. Todays purchases include a cot and mattress (mummy is buying me it) :cloud9: I bought the changing table to match it (it was on offer in a different store and I couldnt resist) I also bought some tot bots off here today, cant wait to be a fluffy bum mum. After our tidy up this weekend i'll start taking pictures.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ebay wins..

Tigger babygrow 0-3
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/tigger.jpg

Mamas and Papas Playmat
https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/playmatx.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gorgeous! I love the little dress up babygro! Verrry cute :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im kind of addicted to tigger :D! and i loved the suit and i found this one love the little paw prints on the feet aswell :D and the playmat was 20 pound so got it half price cause RRP was 40 pound :] trying to not get addicted to ebay now i need to stop :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bargain! M&P stuff are always lovely quality too. The little paws are a really cute touch! I'm back looking at things now... haha x


----------



## SummerStars

My little lot so far. I have yet to buy the 'big' things. :blush:

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture001.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture002.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture003.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture006.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture007.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture008.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture009.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture010.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture011.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture016.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture017.jpg
https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy209/summerstars8/Picture018.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lovely stuff summerstars :)!
i was going to get the roo dungarees but i didnt in the end i got the roo blanket instead 
xx


----------



## SummerStars

Becyboo__x said:


> Lovely stuff summerstars :)!
> i was going to get the roo dungarees but i didnt in the end i got the roo blanket instead
> xx

Thanks hun.

They have a huge sale on now. Loads of little disney outfits for £3! It's all pink or blue though. :(

We are keeping the sex of the baby a surprise, so it's all unisex clothes for me.


----------



## kit603

Absolutely gorgeous stuff there hun, love the disney stuff :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i found my first lot of stretch marks today :( so i thought i would try retail therepy... didnt help tho :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







019.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4









020.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6









021.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 8









022.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4









023.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kit603

Lol awww hun, try not to worry too much about the stretch marks. I'm absolutely covered in them and i'm not even pregnant :(


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i had a few on mt legs befor i got pregnant but now there more common than toilet trips :( and my mum didnt help i showed her and she said oh thats nothing, wait a few more weeks and then you will see stretch marks... cheers mum


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I have a fair few already and they're itchy! But, they're just skinny so I'm OK with that. They'll fade well.

Nice purchases ladies!


----------



## Kota

Some great purchases!! I have to remember to keep an eye on this thread now its in this section!!

We've just found out we're haivng a little boy so can't wait to hit the shops and start buying proper little boys clothes rather then lots of neutral stuff!!


----------



## milena_woking

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6029/xmxmxmx002.th.jpg


----------



## milena_woking

https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2109/xmxmxmx004.th.jpg
https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4194/xmxmxmx003.th.jpg
https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/2889/xmxmxmx005.th.jpg


I will post some pic of my LO clothes later - need to take the photos:)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Congrats, Kota!!! Get all your baby boy clothes in here soon! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on blue bump Kota :]!
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wana get 1 of them sit me up cosy things.
Bargain buy on ebay :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I was back at ASDA today, picked up a few cute things and extra cheap bits for the baby box. Also a big box of nappies and I got some gorgeous smelling bedtime cream, for massages :D

Other things include...

0-3 Pyjamas:
https://i27.tinypic.com/53wr9l.jpg

6-9 Pyjamas:
https://i29.tinypic.com/14xmnbo.jpg

and a wee pram toy I bought from a nice BnB lady a week or so ago:
https://i31.tinypic.com/2622o43.jpg


----------



## XsarahGrace

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00001-20090918-0931.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00002-20090918-0931.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00003-20090918-0931.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00004-20090918-0932.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00007-20090918-0935.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00008-20090918-0935.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00009-20090918-0935.jpg​

New stuff i've brought since we moved 
x


----------



## aimee-lou

Such lovely stuff.......I can't wait to post our stuff now! We have to wait 2 more weeks now - Grrrrrr lol. So tempted to just go and get the paint and do it myself! lol


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, we have the same bag sarahgrace! good taste :D x


----------



## Beccah

Ive bought loadssss of stuff will post pics ASAP once evrything is sorted :D ahhh cant wait


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'd post stuff ive got, but ive bought it put straight in box, put it away under the bed lol.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bad MummyToAmberx!!! I'm not accepting such feeble excuses, get em on here for me to nosy at! :D

My changing table arrived today!!! I got it for £20.49 from eBay (they even delivered) it's new and was £99 when bought from mothercare! I gave it a good wash/disinfecting as it was a little dusty but it's come up beautifully, plonked the mat on there (still in wrapper) and keep staring at it... haha... feels like I've almost got everything now. Just the crib/mattress and bedding to go :D

Here it is:
https://i34.tinypic.com/6fv95y.jpg


----------



## Kota

oh thats lovely! and what a bargin!!


----------



## kit603

That's lovely, and at such a great price too! Well done! :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Thanks :D I would have loved on with drawers in but I refused to buy new and I live in such a little place that not many people have these sorts of things going (have been looking for a while).


----------



## kit603

I like the ones with drawers in too, but at that price i'd have bought the changing station that you've bought too :) I do think that other storage ideas such as wicker baskets can work quite well. If you bought some of those and put them underneath then you could always decorate them to match your nursery too. For example, if you have a red scheme you could get ones with red lining or put red ribbons round... there's alsorts you could do to replace the lack of drawers :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats a good idea kit :) would look good with them baskets in and then decortating them :) i wanted one with draws aswel but i think im getting one like youve got femme and ill proberley get some storage baskets x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yeah, we've decided on wicker baskets so I'll be hunting for those at some point too. 

We don't have a Nursery. We do have a second bedroom but it's not really suitable and OH needs an office so she's staying with us for a year and we'll be moving up to Scotland then anyway.


----------



## Squidge

That's lovely, FE! :D


----------



## kit603

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Yeah, we've decided on wicker baskets so I'll be hunting for those at some point too.
> 
> We don't have a Nursery. We do have a second bedroom but it's not really suitable and OH needs an office so she's staying with us for a year and we'll be moving up to Scotland then anyway.

Even better lol because that means that if you decide you really want a changing table with drawers because you don't get on with the storage baskets, then you can it later on whilst you're doing a room for LO and you won't be buying tons all at once like you are now :) I understand about the Nursery, if we had our LO now he/she'd be in our room for a while too because our spare room is definitely not suitable as its half my office and half full of junk!


----------



## Babybumpdec

:happydance::happydance:



just got this from asda :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Bad MummyToAmberx!!! I'm not accepting such feeble excuses, get em on here for me to nosy at! :DMy changing table arrived today!!! I got it for £20.49 from eBay (they even delivered) it's new and was £99 when bought from mothercare! I gave it a good wash/disinfecting as it was a little dusty but it's come up beautifully, plonked the mat on there (still in wrapper) and keep staring at it... haha... feels like I've almost got everything now. Just the crib/mattress and bedding to go :DHere it is:https://i34.tinypic.com/6fv95y.jpg

That is nice and a good price! To much hassle, i'll do pics of stuff i get from now on. Only thing thats out is pushchair


----------



## kimbobaloobob

Babybumpdec said:


> :happydance::happydance:
> View attachment 37492
> 
> 
> 
> just got this from asda :)


ive got those too bargin aint they :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

kit603 said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, we've decided on wicker baskets so I'll be hunting for those at some point too.
> 
> We don't have a Nursery. We do have a second bedroom but it's not really suitable and OH needs an office so she's staying with us for a year and we'll be moving up to Scotland then anyway.
> 
> Even better lol because that means that if you decide you really want a changing table with drawers because you don't get on with the storage baskets, then you can it later on whilst you're doing a room for LO and you won't be buying tons all at once like you are now :) I understand about the Nursery, if we had our LO now he/she'd be in our room for a while too because our spare room is definitely not suitable as its half my office and half full of junk!Click to expand...

I reckon I'll use it as a little toy stand when she'd older and has her own room. I was planning on keeping her in our room for at least 6 months anyway, so a year isn't going to be too bad! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

kimbobaloobob said:


> Babybumpdec said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> View attachment 37492
> 
> 
> 
> just got this from asda :)
> 
> 
> ive got those too bargin aint they :DClick to expand...


Me 3 :)!
x


----------



## nicanbump09

Hiya, been looking at this thread for ages and thought its about time I showed you what I have bought sooo excited to show you !!:cloud9:[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

I hope this works ! xx sorry about the lay out !!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0884.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8









DSCN0885.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 18









DSCN0886.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 8









DSCN0888.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nicanbump09

I have more ! sorry first time ive done this at least you can see the pics ha ha!











I hope you like xx


----------



## Babybumpdec

Becyboo__x said:


> kimbobaloobob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybumpdec said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:
> View attachment 37492
> 
> 
> 
> just got this from asda :)
> 
> 
> ive got those too bargin aint they :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Me 3 :)!
> xClick to expand...

bargain at 2.25 you just gotta love asda :) xx


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

some of my stuff iv brought my lil man lol but not all of it =] will take some pics nxt weekend :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







4331_178593405550_721590550_6903777_6349418_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 14









4331_178593430550_721590550_6903779_4033528_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 9









4331_178593455550_721590550_6903780_7543896_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 12









4331_178593465550_721590550_6903781_7808740_n.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 17









4552_191051760550_721590550_7186239_1253070_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xTaylorsMummy

the clothes in his chest of drawers have been taken out ironed and put back lol:haha:
 



Attached Files:







5613_206248905550_721590550_7603724_5041985_n.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 35









5613_206248920550_721590550_7603725_4527647_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 33









5613_206253010550_721590550_7604058_2523861_n.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 23









5613_206253020550_721590550_7604059_2064600_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17









5051863373768.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kit603

nicanbump09 said:


> I have more ! sorry first time ive done this at least you can see the pics ha ha!

Lol the pics were fine, and its all gorgeous stuff! Another Asda fan? Spotted a couple of pieces in there that I think i've seen in Asda.... love Asda soooo much :D


----------



## special_kala

Some stuff we have for a little girl :)

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1431.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1438.jpg

I love this, its our family Moses basket. Over 40 years old and made by blind Scottish people apparently

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1440.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1441.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1444.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1446.jpg

https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1442.jpg


----------



## Dinoslass

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Bad MummyToAmberx!!! I'm not accepting such feeble excuses, get em on here for me to nosy at! :D
> 
> My changing table arrived today!!! I got it for £20.49 from eBay (they even delivered) it's new and was £99 when bought from mothercare! I gave it a good wash/disinfecting as it was a little dusty but it's come up beautifully, plonked the mat on there (still in wrapper) and keep staring at it... haha... feels like I've almost got everything now. Just the crib/mattress and bedding to go :D
> 
> Here it is:
> https://i34.tinypic.com/6fv95y.jpg



That looks wonderful! I prefer the open ones as it is easier to take out stuff that you need while changing!!


----------



## Dinoslass

special_kala said:


> Some stuff we have for a little girl :)
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1431.jpg
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1438.jpg
> 
> I love this, its our family Moses basket. Over 40 years old and made by blind Scottish people apparently
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1440.jpg
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1441.jpg
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1444.jpg
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1446.jpg
> 
> https://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c16/Kalacooke/DSCF1442.jpg

OOOOOOH, such cute things! I love the cot!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/niketrainers.jpghttps://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu238/becyboo91/adidastracksuit.jpg

:)


----------



## Erised

Can I do a complete overload with the clothes we've bought for our little girl yesterday? So excited to now know what we're having =D 
Apart from the clothes we haven't bought all that much, most big things we've been given second hand from family but I haven't got any pictures of just yet. Will definitely add more on here when we get stuff.

*Ethel Austin Stuff*:

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/56__280x200_coats.jpg

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/59__280x200_jeans.jpg

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/57__280x200_dress.jpg

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/63__280x200_pjs.jpg

*Tesco Stuff*, the 'Daddy's Little Princess' shirt was actually picked up and decided to buy by my DH (heart melted!):

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/55__280x200_cardigan.jpg

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/58__280x200_hats.jpg

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/62__280x200_socks.jpg

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/61__280x200_shirts.jpg

https://www.elviramckane.com/pregnancy/wp-content/gallery/cache/60__280x200_littleprincess.jpg​


----------



## DizzyMoo

I tried getting some pictures earlier of what i have clothes wise but coz of my shit ass lighting everything was blurred or yellow grr, So i gave up :( 
Besides there would be far to many pictures lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I finally took a pic of something we have. lol 
The travel system & amber
 



Attached Files:







Photo-01056.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 25









Photo-00158.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Blondie

photo overload for you :) We are team yellow and don't do pastel colours hence everything is bright and sunny :)

our new pine drawers with giraffe money box and toiletries box on top of them
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010193.jpg

moses basket
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010195.jpg

quinny buzz 4 in pram mode
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010196.jpg

cotbed
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010197.jpg

play mat (fisher price deluxe lights and melodies)
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010198.jpg

various cot toys
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010199.jpg

quilt for pram / moses basket made by me :)

https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010200.jpg

cuddles robes and quilt
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010201.jpg

cot mobile and gro-bag
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010202.jpg

pictures on wall
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010203.jpg

contents of wardrobe (well built in closet)
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010191.jpg

nappies, wipes, tens machine, baby carrier, baby monitor, changing bag etc
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010192.jpg

and my camera batteries ran out before I had chance to take any photos of the rest of the nursery and the clothes :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

and a few more

nursery including bed
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010205.jpg

a few outfits - we love the carrot one as DH and I are both veggie so it is so us :rofl:
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010206.jpg

a couple of recent asda purchases that I couldn't resist
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010207.jpg

a next 3 pack of sleepsuits someone bought us
https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010208.jpg

and the camera batteries really are dead now so the contents of the drawers will have to wait :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Blondie said:


> photo overload for you :) We are team yellow and don't do pastel colours hence everything is bright and sunny :)
> 
> our new pine drawers with giraffe money box and toiletries box on top of them
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010193.jpg
> 
> moses basket
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010195.jpg
> 
> quinny buzz 4 in pram mode
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010196.jpg
> 
> cotbed
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010197.jpg
> 
> play mat (fisher price deluxe lights and melodies)
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010198.jpg
> 
> various cot toys
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010199.jpg
> 
> quilt for pram / moses basket made by me :)
> 
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010200.jpg
> 
> cuddles robes and quilt
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010201.jpg
> 
> cot mobile and gro-bag
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010202.jpg
> 
> pictures on wall
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010203.jpg
> 
> contents of wardrobe (well built in closet)
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010191.jpg
> 
> nappies, wipes, tens machine, baby carrier, baby monitor, changing bag etc
> https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt21/blondiedawn/P1010192.jpg
> 
> and my camera batteries ran out before I had chance to take any photos of the rest of the nursery and the clothes :rofl:

You have the Zooby Island range just like I do! Marlow adores the colours on it and gazes at it when he's in bed!


----------



## Blondie

Lisalovesbean said:


> You have the Zooby Island range just like I do! Marlow adores the colours on it and gazes at it when he's in bed!

I think I first saw it posted in one of your threads Lisa and I fell in love with it :) I was so sick of cream and beige and so this range was the answer to my prayers :)


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Blondie said:


> Lisalovesbean said:
> 
> 
> You have the Zooby Island range just like I do! Marlow adores the colours on it and gazes at it when he's in bed!
> 
> I think I first saw it posted in one of your threads Lisa and I fell in love with it :) I was so sick of cream and beige and so this range was the answer to my prayers :)Click to expand...

Oh, glad it inspired you, Blondie! It's so lovely at night when the lights are low and you can see the lamp light glowing through the colours and Marlow's little eyes gazing at the colours! 

Gawd, I'm so soppy!:haha:

Your nursery is so nice btw!


----------



## Babybug

IMG]https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/stuff/005.jpg[/IMG]
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/stuff/006.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/stuff/007.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/stuff/008.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/stuff/009.jpg
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/stuff/003.jpg

My latest bits


----------



## britt1986

Some more things I have gotten.

His bassinet.
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/001-4.jpg

His stroller/carseat combo
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/003-4.jpg

Closet
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/005-2.jpg

Daddy's diaper bag
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/006-1.jpg

An outfit a friend of mine bought for him.
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/007.jpg

His changing table
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/008-1.jpg

Camo coveralls 
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/009.jpg

Another outfit bought from a friend.
https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt172/britt1986/010.jpg


----------



## Kota

Britt I LOVE your stuff!!!!


----------



## XsarahGrace

i love seeing what everyone has brought :) 

I've brought a few little bits since last time.

https://i38.tinypic.com/34nmz49.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/ie1rbn.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/2aghw8.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I LOVE your things, Blondie! Some really gorgeous stuff. You and Lisa really know how to do team yellow with style :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Recent purchases...

Next Newborn Babygros:
https://i37.tinypic.com/2rwlwkx.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/ws8z69.jpg

Tesco 0-3 winter hat:
https://i37.tinypic.com/o9fekw.jpg


----------



## Fluxuspoem

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Recent purchases...
> 
> Next Newborn Babygros:
> https://i37.tinypic.com/2rwlwkx.jpg
> https://i33.tinypic.com/ws8z69.jpg
> 
> Tesco 0-3 winter hat:
> https://i37.tinypic.com/o9fekw.jpg

they are all so cute! love the winter hat!! x


----------



## jen1604

Gorgeous babygros Femme :thumbup: x


----------



## Squidge

Ooh some gorgeous stuff! :D


----------



## special_kala

OOoo I have that tesco hat. Its so cute isnt it :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I love it, persuaded OH to let me get it :D I just need to find some little mitts now...


----------



## dougie

been following this thread for a while now so i thought i would contribute!!

we have gone for the m&p's luna in mandarin, my OH fell in love with the colour of it (as did i!)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/IMG088.jpg 

the pram liner, cath kidston blanket and changing bag :D
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0809.jpg

Louie's ever expanding bookshelves!!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0808.jpg

The blanket that my mom brought me home in, Louie will be too!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0807.jpg

The gorgeous wallpaper!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0802.jpg

My homemade nappy box! 
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0803.jpg

Little loafers for the hawaiian themed party in April!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0805.jpg

Some little clothes we have bought already :)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0806.jpg

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0800.jpg

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0801.jpg


----------



## jen1604

Gorgeous stuff Dougie!
You've got the same pram as me.
And I love the little Mini Mode owl sleepsuit.Owls are my favourite animal and I've bought my little man loads of things with owls on already,OH won't let me buy anymore :blush:
xxxxx


----------



## dougie

the OH and i both love owls :D we couldnt resist!
my mom has restricted me from buying any more books! theres probably more than whats on the shelf already! :/


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Great stuff! I love the idea of making your own nappy box... I'm inspired now! :D x


----------



## dougie

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Great stuff! I love the idea of making your own nappy box... I'm inspired now! :D x

i just saw that wrapping paper at work and fell in love with it! i just got an old shoe box and got cutting and sticking! 
i still have loads of the paper left so ideas for co-ordinating items are welcome!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've been hunting for wicker baskets to put on my little changing unit but it's proving a real challenge... they're either too tall, too long, too wide, too small or ugly. So, I think I might just steal your idea! :D


----------



## Squidge

I've bought this - 

https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/unisex/i-love-my-mummy-t-shirt/GEM12933,default,pd.html

and this -

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Toys/Bouncers-and-Rockers/Blossom-Pink-Rocker-Chair(0031490)

:)

I don't know how to put the picture up direct from a website, sorry :(


----------



## Rach28

I love everyones things! 

Cant wait til Thursday when we find out what team we are on then I hit the shops!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Beautywithin

Got this from mama's & Papa's

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u261/Beautywithin_2007/palymat.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Love it! I was looking at that and the Lotty ladybird from M&P. Am thinking I'll go with Lotty but aren't they so soft and squishy looking? Is it as good as it looks? x


----------



## Beautywithin

Yes i love it...sooo soft, defo worth the money x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree iv got the Mamas And Papas Deluxe Playmat & Gym Sunshine Safari and that is really soft i didnt think it would be but it is :)
x


----------



## TinkerJess

Hi, i haven't posted much but here is just a few of the things i have brought :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0986.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 24









CIMG0963.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 36









CIMG0974.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 17









CIMG0985.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 13









CIMG0976.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TinkerJess

and a few more :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0958.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 17









CIMG0983.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8









CIMG0965.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 22









CIMG0964.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 11









CIMG0978.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww gorgeous stuff :)
where did you get your cot bedding from? :)
xx


----------



## TinkerJess

Its from Mothercare, was all reduced 30% in the sales a few weeks ago. Nothing was left instore so they ordered it all and delivered for free :happydance: x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oo that was good then! :)
i havent even been to mothercare yet and i mean NEVER lol :blush: thats quite bad haha 
xx


----------



## kit603

TinkerJess said:


> Its from Mothercare, was all reduced 30% in the sales a few weeks ago. Nothing was left instore so they ordered it all and delivered for free :happydance: x

Wow! That sounds like a pretty good deal, wish all shops were so accomodating lol :thumbup:


----------



## chrissie33

Fabulous stuff girls!


----------



## danniemum2be

i brought my first big purchase today and i LOVE it. i got my pram and the whole package, so the pram, the carseat, the prambag, the brolly, the footmuff and the isofix base for the carseat. all for 541, i thought that was really good as i saved 200 quid anywhere here it is , what u think for a girl? x x

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-polka/185783002/type-i/


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats really nice! love it wish i looked around abit more for a pushchair bargain now i went for expensive one haha and i have to buy carseat and base still oh dear haha 

xx


----------



## danniemum2be

lol ive had my eye on that pram since i found out i was preg and only recently went on sale, hope it doesnt go down again i was just too impatient to wait and dragged OH down ther to get it haha x x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Few small bits i got nothing big yet going end october november time to get my cot and all the big stuff :]! so ill be posting when thats all ready and up x

PeterRabbit Rattle From My Mums Friends Little Girl :]
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC04657.jpg

Tiger DummyClip
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC04658.jpg

TimmeeToppee EasyGrip Bottle :]
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC04659.jpg

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

The Moses basket arrived today! Woo! Feels like we're all prepared now. Just a crib mattress and a few more vests and we're all ready for baby! Here it is and a few other little bits...

Rosebud Moses Basket, from Mothercare:
https://i36.tinypic.com/20qkrx4.jpg

Gap 0-3 Vest:
https://i35.tinypic.com/wtsopf.jpg

A box I made for Molly's babygros to sit on her changing stand (as inspired by another crafty BnB member):
https://i34.tinypic.com/2ecnc4p.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/vxyas0.jpg

I love it! More than wicker baskets etc. I've thought about making a cute pink fabric lining too, one that's hook over the top of the box and form a lip... I've made another for her little vests but it's just the same.

I have too much spare time... I actually made the boxes from bits of cardboard so they'd be the right size.


----------



## dougie

*high five*
ive made another one too, to put socks and mits and things in :p


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ahh, yes! It was you :D Thanks again! I thought about making another for nappies but... meh, they can sit on the stand in their little packets. :p


----------



## Babybug

Had a bit of a splurge today, mostly boring stuff like nipple cream and nursing bras but some cute stuff too, just have to wait for it to get here.

I love monkeys and spotty stuff by the way
 



Attached Files:







51Lzgt3LHjL__SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 3









51dFDvv8eoL.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 4









AAAADHNP22sAAAAAAGFn1w.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aww, the monkey teddy is very cute! :D


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Love your little box idea!! We have just bought a stacking storage type of thing with plastic boxes and it looks soo boring, think I might jazz it up abit with some stickers! 

Loving this thread, will take pictures of a few things I have when I get sorted lol! 

x


----------



## Kota

also loving the box idea.. we don't have drawers and don't want to buy anything as we're moving countries within 6months of birth, so have bought a cheap shelfing unit and was going to buy a whole stack of wicker baskets or plastic tubs to use as drawers.... 
Think I might find some boxes now and some funky wrapping paper instead!


----------



## kit603

It's a lovely idea, something i'll definitely think about doing in the future :D I think I actually prefer it to wicker baskets and things and if you decide to have a change, its cheap to just re-paper them :D


----------



## minichicky

Babybug said:


> Had a bit of a splurge today, mostly boring stuff like nipple cream and nursing bras but some cute stuff too, just have to wait for it to get here.
> 
> I love monkeys and spotty stuff by the way

LOVE the play mat! can i ask where its from please?

Thanks


----------



## Babybug

minichicky said:


> Babybug said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a splurge today, mostly boring stuff like nipple cream and nursing bras but some cute stuff too, just have to wait for it to get here.
> 
> I love monkeys and spotty stuff by the way
> 
> LOVE the play mat! can i ask where its from please?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

Bought it off ebay but the seller has got back to me and says its already sold so have to get it elsewhere:growlmad:

Its called the infantino merry monkey travel gym its about £21-26


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

pff, unless they stated in the listing that it's for sale elsewhere then I'd complain to eBay and leave negative feedback. Sounds like they just didn't get the amount they wanted for it...


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree with you femme thats out of order them doing that to you babybug :(
x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, Becy! 25 weeks! Time's really flying eh? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Everyone says that to me but i feel iv stil got ages my doctor keeps saying to me .. oh your only half way so long time yet which bums me out lol! i cant wait to get into 3rd tri might seem more real :) 

And me 25wks! Look at you 30wks! :O :happydance: bet your getting excited!
xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

But you're only two weeks from third tri! I promise it'll be here like, tomorrow! Goes so fast!

Thirty weeks.. I know... only 10 more to go (or 12 if she's like me and not very punctual haha). Seems to be both dragging and flying... very strange! x


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Few of my recent puchases

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Baby%20Purchases/babycoat.jpg
https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Baby%20Purchases/Bodenfunkytops.jpg

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Baby%20Purchases/Girlbabygro.jpg

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Baby%20Purchases/Nurturedbynaturedress.jpg

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Baby%20Purchases/S7C_2212512.jpg


----------



## Squidge

I LOVE that jacket, Flux! :cloud9: It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

Squidge said:


> I LOVE that jacket, Flux! :cloud9: It's gorgeous!!!

Aw thank you so much sweetie!! :hugs: its from Vertbaudet xx


----------



## Squidge

I never knew that website existed but it has some gorgeous stuff - thanks! :hugs: 

*bookmarks the site to have a further look* :haha:


----------



## Babybug

FemmeEnceinte said:


> pff, unless they stated in the listing that it's for sale elsewhere then I'd complain to eBay and leave negative feedback. Sounds like they just didn't get the amount they wanted for it...

Yeh left neg feedback, ended up getting it cheaper off ebay yesterday anyway so not lost anything.


----------



## aimee-lou

Some lovely things girls! You should be very proud as you all seem to have good eye for a bargain. 

Just had to comment on your 25 week, 30 week debate! I'm 38+3 today and tbh I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time. All my shopping is done (I've been meaning to take pictures but I haven't had time in amongst all the nesting I've been doing lol) and everything is ready for LO to get here....which could be anyday. 

My advice, enjoy the weeks from 25-35 as they were the best for me. I was still mobile and active, could drive etc. I seemed to hit 36 weeks, ballooned and couldn't even touch my knees let alone my toes! Enjoy it! Get out and about, go to see friends and relatives, go for coffees and lunches as it will be here before you know it! I am now dreading the fact that I may not make it to ASDA this week as payday is Thursday and baby is looking very keen to make an appearance! lol

Keep up the bargain spotting girls....but just remember, babies don't need things so don't beat yourself up if you can't get something specific!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I was just going to comment on how cute that jacket is!!! :D


----------



## TinkerJess

Got this car seat (maxi cosi cabriofix in lily pink) at babiesrus today, it was save £15 and then a had a £10 voucher from joining there mother and baby club so got it for £89.99 :happydance: Just got to wait till after we move house at the end of the week then I can order my pram :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG1059.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3









CIMG1060.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## minichicky

Babybug said:


> minichicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybug said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a splurge today, mostly boring stuff like nipple cream and nursing bras but some cute stuff too, just have to wait for it to get here.
> 
> I love monkeys and spotty stuff by the way
> 
> LOVE the play mat! can i ask where its from please?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Bought it off ebay but the seller has got back to me and says its already sold so have to get it elsewhere:growlmad:
> 
> Its called the infantino merry monkey travel gym its about £21-26Click to expand...

what a shame. i will keep an eye out for it as i love it! thanks


----------



## danniemum2be

https://www.mothercare.com/Winnie-t...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=44361031&mcb=core

got our moses basket last night. its the winnie the pooh one from mothercare and it 64.99 and we got the stand too which is 34.99, but we got them for FREE!!! OH gave his mate and his wife a lift from manchester to liverpool last night and then took them back again so they gave it us for free. its brand new with the tags still on, they got it for their little girl, but got given a crib and never ended up using the basket. im so happy, its saved us 100 pound and its gorgeous its all up in our bedroom and got all excited when i woke upto it this morning x x


----------



## Babynumber1

Some babystuff i brought so far.
oh and i dont know the sex yet but iv brought some girl clothes hehe.
 



Attached Files:







baby stuff.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 86









baby stuff 2.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 64


----------



## Babynumber1

This one as well. :happydance: :cloud9: :baby:
 



Attached Files:







babystuff 3.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 55


----------



## dougie

Done some more shopping! 
This was my splurge from Vertbaudet

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0864.jpg

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0865.jpg

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0866.jpg

Daddy's first purchase!!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0867.jpg

Present from my cousin :)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0868.jpg

A gorgeous sweater that my Mom has knitted
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0825.jpg


----------



## jen1604

Dougie I've been thinking about buying the 3rd outfit from Vertbaudet but I know I've already got too many clothes :( Its gorgeous x


----------



## dougie

ooh it was on offer i think - i cant remember how much but it was definately sale :)


----------



## Babybug

minichicky said:


> Babybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minichicky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babybug said:
> 
> 
> Had a bit of a splurge today, mostly boring stuff like nipple cream and nursing bras but some cute stuff too, just have to wait for it to get here.
> 
> I love monkeys and spotty stuff by the way
> 
> LOVE the play mat! can i ask where its from please?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Bought it off ebay but the seller has got back to me and says its already sold so have to get it elsewhere:growlmad:
> 
> Its called the infantino merry monkey travel gym its about £21-26Click to expand...
> 
> what a shame. i will keep an eye out for it as i love it! thanksClick to expand...

Bought it elswhere for £24.99 brand new with free p&P its off kiddiequipbaby an ebay shop definately worth a look.

It arrived today and is better than expected, its quite padded and the monkeys head is extra padded like a pillow, ot folds in half and zipps up to make a carry bag and the toy bar can come off and attach to a cot or crib:happydance: dead pleased with it.
 



Attached Files:







51dFDvv8eoL.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## XsarahGrace

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00081-20091017-1907.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00082-20091017-1907.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00083-20091017-1908.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00084-20091017-1908.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00085-20091017-1909.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00086-20091017-1909.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00087-20091017-1910.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00088-20091017-1911.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00089-20091017-1912.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00090-20091017-1913.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g76/Xscenebarbie/IMG00091-20091017-1956.jpg


----------



## Squidge

https://image.abcaz.co.uk/web/prod/4/145412_160x160.jpg

I've bought this changing mat with mobile arch on :cloud9:


----------



## EternalRose

Squidge said:


> https://image.abcaz.co.uk/web/prod/4/145412_160x160.jpg
> 
> I've bought this changing mat with mobile arch on :cloud9:

OOOOH i love this, where did you get this from? xx


----------



## Squidge

EternalRose said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> https://image.abcaz.co.uk/web/prod/4/145412_160x160.jpg
> 
> I've bought this changing mat with mobile arch on :cloud9:
> 
> OOOOH i love this, where did you get this from? xxClick to expand...

It's from babies r us (toys r us) but it's only available online :D


----------



## kit603

Squidge said:


> It's from babies r us (toys r us) but it's only available online :D

Its absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I still have to have a trip to babies r us got vouchers off lool but never had the chance to get down there ill only spend a fortune in there i bet :haha:

lovely changing mat squidge :)! x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Very cute! I love the little play arch to keep her entertained :D

Does anyone know if you can buy little clip on toys to hang down in the moses basket while they're just lay playing sometimes? I'm clearly looking to overstimulate baby... haha.


----------



## Mitsuko

Fluxuspoem said:


> https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Baby%20Purchases/S7C_2212512.jpg

We bought the same for some friends who are having a baby girl in November. He's Spanish and she's Russian so we thought it would make a great gift!


----------



## Squidge

Just bought this too....:haha:

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/Squidge87/playgym.jpg

:D


----------



## Squidge

Oops, scrap the 20% off thing, doesn't apply to me. I've taken the picture from Mothercare but bought it from ebay :rofl:

:blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Very girly! I'm after buying a jumperoo next for when she's able to support her head and sit up herself... they look so cute!!!


----------



## Squidge

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Very girly! I'm after buying a jumperoo next for when she's able to support her head and sit up herself... they look so cute!!!

Oh don't they just!! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Antie brought me this .. (not with the 20% off though lool just got image off website)

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/zeddyandparsnip.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aw, lovely! I'm actually looking for a little dangly toy, like that little one you have, for our moses basket. I'd started to think I'd made them up! haha x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Other antie has got me these..

https://www.boots.com/en/Safety-First-Deluxe-Nursery-Care-Kit_1439/

https://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=200-3694


----------



## vinnypeanut

Femme id also like to know where to get some of those dangly toys! I cant find them anywhere :( xx


----------



## jay.92

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Travel-Toys/Garden-Friends-Activity-Toy-Bar(0019336)

Is this what you girls are looking for ??


----------



## jay.92

https://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q225/jaysmith92/86097256677544961.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That's actually very cute. I was originally looking for just a little toy that would clip onto the hood but a whole bar is a nice idea too :D Where is that from?


----------



## Becyboo__x

The only thing i can find is these ... could just get a small soft toy and like sew it a fabric strip ? and then onto the basket thats what i would do .. i cant find any clip on ones (i dont know how big these ones are either)

https://www.elc.co.uk/content/img/product/116532_pr_1.jpg
https://www.elc.co.uk/content/img/product/116535_pr_1.jpg
https://www.elc.co.uk/content/img/product/116534_pr_1.jpg
https://www.elc.co.uk/content/img/product/113716_pr_1.jpg


These from early learning centre


----------



## 321mummy2b

Mitsuko said:


> Fluxuspoem said:
> 
> 
> https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i83/aleka11/Baby%20Purchases/S7C_2212512.jpg
> 
> We bought the same for some friends who are having a baby girl in November. He's Spanish and she's Russian so we thought it would make a great gift!Click to expand...

where is this from?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's from Verbaudet. :)


----------



## dougie

i just bought this
https://www.babeswithbabies.com/pro...t+and+a+Half+(Blue/Dove+Grey)&product_id=1391
for Daddy (and Louie, but he wont be here!!) for christmas 
he is going to LOVE it!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Those are so cute!!! Good find! :D


----------



## Pixie81

I have bought a moses basket and stand, a nursing cushion, bottles, steriliser, a Yummy Mummy changing bag, a couple of white terry babygrows, scratch mitts, white socks, nappies, Johnson's bedtime talc, baby shampoo, baby bath, a blanket and some other bits I can't remember. I will try and take a photo of it all later!!!


----------



## Beautywithin

*These are a few more bits iv brought:*

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/winniepooh.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adamstops.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/topandjeans.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/monkeetop.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/ilovemymummygrow.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/hoody.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/grow-1.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/coat.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/booties.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/teddys.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/book.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

I love them t-shirts dougie! really cute

lovely stuff beautywithin :D!

My antie got me some clothes from asda but i havent took any piccys but i got a blue orange and white stripy taz sleepsuit,winnie pooh blue top and jeans outfit and a red body warmer jeans and a top outfit :D and a teddy bath towel x


----------



## Squidge

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/Squidge87/MaddiesBoots.jpg

I thought they were cute :D


----------



## dougie

i think they are cute too!!


----------



## kit603

Squidge said:


> https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/Squidge87/MaddiesBoots.jpg
> 
> I thought they were cute :D


I always think little booties are cute :D Lol


----------



## Squidge

hehe thanks :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah iv caved, and got a yummy mummy bag! after saying how much i didnt really like them, but found one that actually caught my eye x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Good for you :D Pics? xxx


----------



## vinnypeanut

Vinnies Uggs :)

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/Photo010.jpg

1 of the Lads & Little Big Man Vest

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/Photo003.jpg
https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/Photo001.jpg

Old booties been in the family for 29 years

https://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt302/Vinnypeanut/Photo002.jpg​


----------



## kit603

Love the little Uggs :D


----------



## Beautywithin

This is the one i got, i love it love it love it 

was thinking maybe i should have got the blue one because im having a boy, but, they have pink changing mats inside anyway... and this bag is gunna be mine, just with his things in it hehe

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/230498830.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lovely! I bought mine before I knew what I was having and it's more pink than that... haha! But you're right, it's for us not baby. x


----------



## Squidge

Thats the one i like but can't imagine paying £63 for it :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I liked that one too but im same with the price :( x


----------



## Beautywithin

I no is a silly amount, but will get plenty of use out of it x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's not silly, people pay that amount for bags all the time and it's got to last a year or two. I paid more than that for my uni bags and they just held books.

Don't see the problem myself.


----------



## kit603

I think that its a really lovely bag too but, personally, I could neither afford nor wish to spend £63 on it lol :p I think the most i've ever spent on any bag is probably £25... and that was a laptop bag. Usually I spend like £5 - £10 on the market.... :blush:


----------



## Beautywithin

i do a little, only because im normally tight when it comes to spending money especially on things for myself, and i sort of see it as. i could have brought him something else for that amount, but he is gunna be spoilt as it is lol x


----------



## kit603

Beautywithin said:


> i do a little, only because im normally tight when it comes to spending money especially on things for myself, and i sort of see it as. i could have brought him something else for that amount, but he is gunna be spoilt as it is lol x

After nine long months of carrying LO... you deserve a little treat ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

kit603 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> i do a little, only because im normally tight when it comes to spending money especially on things for myself, and i sort of see it as. i could have brought him something else for that amount, but he is gunna be spoilt as it is lol x
> 
> After nine long months of carrying LO... you deserve a little treat ;)Click to expand...

Lol i agree treat your self cause tbh i know im guna spoil mine when he gets here and family will just like youve said :]x


----------



## Squidge

FemmeEnceinte said:


> It's not silly, people pay that amount for bags all the time and it's got to last a year or two. I paid more than that for my uni bags and they just held books.
> 
> Don't see the problem myself.

As much as they/we like it, some people simply can't afford it.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Squidge said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> It's not silly, people pay that amount for bags all the time and it's got to last a year or two. I paid more than that for my uni bags and they just held books.
> 
> Don't see the problem myself.
> 
> As much as they/we like it, some people simply can't afford it.Click to expand...

Well, obviously if they can't afford it and are denying their child just to be able to get it... THAT would be silly.

I'm pretty sure that's not what has happened though...


----------



## Squidge

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> It's not silly, people pay that amount for bags all the time and it's got to last a year or two. I paid more than that for my uni bags and they just held books.
> 
> Don't see the problem myself.
> 
> As much as they/we like it, some people simply can't afford it.Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously if they can't afford it and are denying their child just to be able to get it... THAT would be silly.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's not what has happened though...Click to expand...

Oh no, i didn't mean it like that. 

My apologies :)


----------



## staycutee

where do you get these lovely bags!! the yummy mummy changing bags?? xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

www.pinklining.co.uk


----------



## angie79

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Very cute! I love the little play arch to keep her entertained :D
> 
> Does anyone know if you can buy little clip on toys to hang down in the moses basket while they're just lay playing sometimes? I'm clearly looking to overstimulate baby... haha.

hi i just came accross your post while i was nosing around - my friend got one for her moses basket of kiddicare.com

xx


----------



## kit603

Resisting the temptation to visit the website lol... 

a) I'll get broodier
b) I'll want one! :p


----------



## Becyboo__x

Bless you :hugs: x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

angie79 said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> Very cute! I love the little play arch to keep her entertained :D
> 
> Does anyone know if you can buy little clip on toys to hang down in the moses basket while they're just lay playing sometimes? I'm clearly looking to overstimulate baby... haha.
> 
> hi i just came accross your post while i was nosing around - my friend got one for her moses basket of kiddicare.com
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you! :D I'm having a nosy and there are too many things I like!!!


----------



## Pixie81

I have a yummy mummy bag too!! I got mine from the Baby Show in London last weekend for £57!! :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

I went to the babyshow and didnt see them? x


----------



## Pixie81

Beautywithin said:


> I went to the babyshow and didnt see them? x

Yeah, they were there. Shame you missed them. It was a stall selling just changing bags from all different companies. Some were REALLY expensive!!


----------



## Beautywithin

shucks, i always miss out on a bargin, could have saved myself nearly a tenner there! x

what one did you get?


----------



## Pixie81

I got this one https://www.pinklining.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/62_63_64/products_id/330/ I LOVE yours though. The colour's so much nicer than mine. Wish i'd seen it in that colour before. x

xxx


----------



## Pixie81

I LOVE the limited edition peppermint one on the website. Boo Hoo..... I want that one now!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

They're nice, but I really love the older designs... the one I got is: 
https://www.handbagsandgladrags.co.uk/acatalog/plss09359-400.jpg
(actual pic somewhere on this thread). 

I still paid £65 for it and got it from ebay :dohh: but it was the only place selling the design and it's still new so not too bad. I just wish they didn't discontinue their old designs so fast!


----------



## Pixie81

I might have to buy the new limited edition Bottom of The Garden one and put mine on ebay!! Lol. There are quite a few on there aren't there. I like your design too FemmeEnceinte. There's so many lovely ones to chose from!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I like the bottom of the garden one too! Wasn't there when I was looking, but would have been a tough call if it had! :D


----------



## Beautywithin

Pixie & femme they are both lovely! i havent actually seen that many with them to be honest, saw 1 mum at Paris's school with one and thats it 

Next i want some real uggs haha, maybe OH will get me some for xmas

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

If i cant find a nice bag i like im going to have to invest in one :haha: i love the blue ones :)


----------



## Beautywithin

I was going to get this one!

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/plaw09001-400.jpg


----------



## jen1604

I love that blue one!
Ive got a Bottom of The Garden one but its that same print but in cream not peppermint,it was limited edition earlier in the year and I LOVE it xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats the 1 i like beautywithin :D!! its lush x


----------



## Babybug

Beautywithin said:


> Pixie & femme they are both lovely! i havent actually seen that many with them to be honest, saw 1 mum at Paris's school with one and thats it
> 
> Next i want some real uggs haha, maybe OH will get me some for xmas
> 
> x

I got a pair of real cardi uggs for £65 from a website called step in style, took about 3 weeks to come from china but am certain they are real.


----------



## priddy

Ive got the same as u femmeencentie but since finding out im having a boy in 2 minds whether 2 sell for a better colour????? Love it though.


----------



## priddy

Ive got the same bag as u femmeencentie but since finding out im having a boy in 2 minds whether 2 sell for a better colour????? Love it though.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hmm i need some advice (i know i said there too expensive blah blah but iv been tempted into getting one cause i love them and i need a changing bag anyway and id rather have one thats nice and will last then a boring normal bag :haha:) ..

Anyway i wanted a blue one so i was going to go for the one beautywithin posted up there.. but then i thought i might get a normal colour so its my bag aswell as his :) .. but the 1 i found says changing bag etc but it looks smaller? just wondered if anyone knew if it would be too small concidering it says its a changing bag and its 63 pound

https://s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/JohnLewis/230498830?$product$


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv just realised youve got that one beautywithin i went back a few posts and saw you posted one im on about :dohh: feel silly now.. (is it same as the others beautywithin?) x


----------



## Beautywithin

I got mine from john lewis.... and mine looked the same size as the rest of them :) x

get it get it get itttttt xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Omg i must think like you haha im on johlewis right now been on checkout for about an hour :haha: i think im going for that one cause i prefer it to the blue now iv been gazing at it for ages but the blue one on another website is like £55 but extra few quid not hurt i guess :D .. it looks smaller on that pic i think but i dont want it to come and its not big enough for all stuff i need in it .. does it fit all stuff that well need in it? or havent got tested yet x


----------



## Beautywithin

Iv not tested it yet but is real spacey inside.... here is some pics.. i dont think they look any smaller, but i only compared it to one other one x


https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/BWdmfwmkKGrHgoOKiMEjlLmV6SyBKrM6Jz6.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/BWdoJgB2kKGrHgoOKjEEjlLmZZQBKrM6Hi2.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/BWdpugB2kKGrHgoOKikEjlLmnRlBKrM6Olm.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

WOW i love it even more now iv seen it in better pics :D! 
i spose if its not big enough for all the stuff can always have another bag under pushchair bit :D thanks alot hun xx


----------



## Rozie_1985

Becyboo__x said:


> Iv just realised youve got that one beautywithin i went back a few posts and saw you posted one im on about :dohh: feel silly now.. (is it same as the others beautywithin?) x

I have that one Becy and its stunning!! Its bigger than i expected it to be and i cant wait to use it!! :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I honestly think they're so big and roomy that I'll be taking it as baby's hospital bag with all her things in... plenty room for all of it! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree Femme.. it says on the 1 i ordered it can be used for hospital bag but i was like HUH is it big enough .. but it must be bigger then im thinking just on the pictures it looks small but obviously its not xD! and thanks Rozie! :) xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aaahaha, those dogs are so cute Rozie! Their little faces :D

Back on topic... :p ... they really are much roomier than they look in pics. And all the pockets outside are extra handy. A wonder of storage space! You'd think I work for pink lining :p


----------



## Beautywithin

Yay so you ordered it becy? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Haha lool well im glad you brought it up about these bags or none of us would prob have one or want 1 heehee and yes i have beautywithin i got it off johnlewis like you cause it was cheaper and free delivery :D! woop x


----------



## Squidge

:hissy: I want one!!! :lol:

Not sure the pink one i like would match by bluey coloured pram though :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Squidge my pushchair is baby blue and the iv ordered the bag thats pictured in last posts .. even tho im having a boy lool.. cause tbh as i see it is its more of your bag to either carry around or put on the pushchair so miswell have it for you more then for just baby :) xx


----------



## Squidge

Yeah i guess your right :D I did already get a matching changing bag with my pram though....hmmmm, decisions, decisions....:rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wel i got that boots changing bag that you get free if you join there parenting group thing online but you have to buy pack of pampers to get it free.. but tbh thats just a basic black bag nothing fancy but its handy i spose and i think my pushchair comes with a matching changing bag but again its just basic .. its all down to you heehee x


----------



## Squidge

I'd better get counting my copper jar, it's cost me a fortune in Vet fees so we'll have to see :lol: 

On topic though - i've bought a pack of 10 white bibs :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv just spend like 145 quid on clothes for me and OH :| its not even funny thats rediculus! he wanted a jacket and wouldnt stop moaning hes got no clothes so i got him a jacket and top and then i ended up buyin me a top some boots and a jacket but mine were all on sale and i needed some new clothes sooner or later + my birthday is start december so thats ok right? :blush: just got to pay some more off for my pushchair then im bankrupt! oh dear .. 

Iv got some more pics to put up what iv brought for bubs but i havent got round to it there only some bits from asda nothing exciting x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've bought looooads recently that I haven't uploaded. I will at some point, but just can't be bothered right now! :p


----------



## Becyboo__x

i havent got much to show unfortunatly cause im not getting my cot and all thats stuff for nursery till end dec/start jan time and i cant put it up until i know where im going to be living :haha: cause we might be moving grr.. but if i have anymore interesting stuff ill get them uploaded :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Don't scare me! My baby will be HERE by then! Argh... that's quite soon :|


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lmaoo sorry october has flown by i think its november on sunday! hehe if november flys by like i think its going to but thats cause iv got so much on that month then im going to get scared aswell but i think decembers going to go slow usually does til christmas is over .. should be excited! but i feel for you cause im shittin labour :( x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Haha! I started my raspberry leaf tea this week and I've been getting increasingly strong BH since 16 weeks, but much more so recently, and I've heard that this can mean an easier labour... :lol: I bloody hope so!

The time really flies, I honestly remember being nearly 28 weeks like it was yesterday... getting my 4d scan. It's been 5 weeks since then and in 5 weeks... I could have a baby! :o 

Would love her to be here for Christmas, I like the idea of being settled by the tree with baby and OH on Christmas morning.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont know wheather to start drinking that id start after 30 weeks i think but i dont know if ill like it either could always try :)! and i had BH at like 20 weeks strong bit then i havent had any since :shrug: wel i hope you have a easy labour :)! I member when you was getting your 4D scan cause you had it underneath your scan pic on your siggy! but it dont seem long since i went into 2nd tri saying its going to drag and im now in 3rd its weird :haha: 

Aww yeah it makes me think 1st christmas bubs will be nearly 1 :| if came before christmas theyd have 1st christmas when there tiny


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You're supposed to start at 32 weeks really, but I'm sure it wouldn't do any actual harm at 30 weeks or it'd be regarded with far more caution than it is. Don't quote me on that though :p it's quite nice, but I like herbal teas anyway :D I'm convinced it's giving me terrible heartburn though... worth if it it means a quick and easy labour. If I do have an easy one, I'll let you know to get drinking the tea! 

I like your due date, it's far enough away from christmas so that they can get excited again. I think birthdays after christmas are better than before when they're so close as ours are. But, what can you do... always said when I was younger that it'd be rubbish to be born around christmas and never imagined I'd actually have a baby around then!! :p


----------



## Beautywithin

My labour was 8 hours all in all, only had gas and air, and i was 17 i think i handled it pretty well, i just hope its the same this time round, thing is i know what to expect this time, so is that meant to be better or worse? lol
Paris was 2 days over due, so im hoping this lil man will be early, my birthday is 7/7 my OH's bday is 11/11 so i think it would be cool if Adams was 2/2 
either way from decemeber we are going to be skint, Its OH's daughters birthday the 28dec, his sons the 26th of jan.. our lil man will be born, then Paris's the 26th feb 
guess it gets them all out the way x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That's such a busy time! Well planned :D 8 hours sounds good to me, I could handle that... 5-8 hours seems ideal, anything faster sounds scary and anything slower sounds tiring. Haha... not asking for much, eh?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yeah let me know if the tea helps i not start til your ment to ill go by 32 weeks .. but i can see me not liking it :haha: .. Well my birthday is like 3rd december so iv got my 18th start of month then christmas then babys due end jan hopefully will be born in january aswell cause all my familys bdays are in feb and im the odd one out at the mo lol! but OHs birthday i start of jan so got alot to look forward to around dec/jan :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh no! How will you feel being heavily pregnant on your 18th? Hope you plan to make up for it in the future!

x


----------



## Beautywithin

Oh you will defo have to make up for it becy!! i dont miss drink at all, but i no come new year when everyone is looking glam ( to start with ) and getting pissed and im there, fat cant drink, nor dance, im gunna be one miserable moo


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wel im not a big drinker anyway so im not fussed about going town and getting hammered etc i dont know even what im doing for it yet probs end up being a meal lool hopefully ill feel ok :)! worse times going to be boxing day when i usually go to my mums house and we go sales im ment to be going to them to get some bargains for bubs but i think ill be abit too pregnant :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Haha, I don't miss drink either but whenever I get the wine out for cooking... ooh it smells so good!


----------



## jay.92

Hey need help which bedding im ordering its 9 piece set for £43!! including delievery! well chuffed!

https://1.2.3.9/bmi/images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/13/ModDots-CH-LAV-Crib_FULL.jpg

https://1.2.3.9/bmi/images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/3/Gracies_Garden_Crib.jpg

https://1.2.3.9/bmi/images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/9/ModDots-CH-PK-Crib-FULL.jpg

https://1.2.3.12/bmi/images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/12/Butterfly-PK-OR-Crib_FULL.jpg

Its so hard I lovee them all, you even get the curtains I cant wait to get it all set up!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I cant see them :(


----------



## jay.92

O dear can anyone else see them, I can ?


----------



## jen1604

Nope,I cant see them hon :( xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Nor me x


----------



## jay.92

Can anyone see this sorry computer must be playin up!
I reall want to shoow you all them I love them and there 9 pieces for £43!! ahh I love them
https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/9/ModDots-CH-PK-Crib-FULL.jpg


----------



## Squidge

Beautiful! Where's it from?


----------



## jay.92

Ahh finally!! lol I can show you all the rest noww ! :) so happy!!
My bargin of the month I think you get the bumper, quilt, valance, a decorative pilliow, 2 curtains, nappy stacker, fitted sheet and toy holder for £43!! Ahh I lovee them just cant pick one for my babygirl!

https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/12/Butterfly-PK-OR-Crib_FULL.jpg

https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/9/ModDots-CH-PK-Crib-FULL.jpg

https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/3/Gracies_Garden_Crib.jpg

https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/13/ModDots-CH-LAV-Crib_FULL.jpg

:)) proper chuffed with my finding!!


----------



## jen1604

Bargain!
I like the 2nd set 
xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:O! i love the pink dotty one!!! 
and the one with butterflies on there gorgeous! where did you find these on! want to have a look for my lil boy :) x


----------



## jay.92

heres the link girls! https://stores.shop.ebay.com/Beyond-Bedding_CRIB-BEDDING-ACCESSORIES_W0QQ_dmdZ2QQ_fsubZ14QQ_scZ1QQ_sidZ16056425QQ_sopZ1QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_vcZ1?_pgn=3 They have lovely baby boy bedding as well its all from america but I found out the prices comes to £43 p&p included! great reviews aswell cant wait to show the OH x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ah kool 
thanks :) x


----------



## jay.92

Make suree to show us which onees you pickk I lovee themm there sooo different and look soo comfortable!


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks for the link

this is quiet nice

https://cgi.ebay.com/JOJO-MODERN-BL...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item56367edab0


----------



## Becyboo__x

I like the dotty blue one but i dont understand the prices i know you said its £43 including p&p.. but i get abit worried on ebay specially with american prices dont want to get ripped off lol


----------



## Beautywithin

Ah im like that aswell becy hahaha!


Im going with i love my bear theme, so i cant get anything to blue x


----------



## jay.92

used this webite to work out the prices https://www.dollars2pounds.com/ and its got great reviews!


----------



## jen1604

Don't forget you'll have to pay import tax aswell though chicky xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv told my dad i wont buy anything off ebay from now cause paypal has been a div and saying i owe money like iv got a negative balance :growlmad: but i dont so im cancelling it soon as its sorted :haha: im not having blue either im having creams :) i love the lollipop lane treacle and bubble bedding set but its kinda pricey! but im going for neutral colours i think :] x


----------



## danniemum2be

im getting this nursery bedding set, i looooove it!! 
https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/luxury/range_profile.php?collectionID=26


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww thats lovely :D! i love lollipop lane stuff im trying to get round my mum to get the 1 i want for me as a pressie :) x


----------



## danniemum2be

i know so do i but its so exspensive lol, av shopped round to find the lowest prices so will mean me getting it all from bout 5 diff places lol x x


----------



## Erised

jay.92 said:


> heres the link girls! https://stores.shop.ebay.com/Beyond-Bedding_CRIB-BEDDING-ACCESSORIES_W0QQ_dmdZ2QQ_fsubZ14QQ_scZ1QQ_sidZ16056425QQ_sopZ1QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em14QQ_vcZ1?_pgn=3 They have lovely baby boy bedding as well its all from america but I found out the prices comes to £43 p&p included! great reviews aswell cant wait to show the OH x

Hey hon, 

I love the website, but the prices don't add up for me. I thought £43 was a fantastic price so looked for myself to find something, but to me it works out at around £110 inc. postage. 

$99.99 for the bedding, $52.99 for postage and 17.5% (I believe) import tax...
$99.99 + $52.99 = $152.98 ... 17.5% of $152.98 = $26.77
$152.98 + $26.77 = $179.75
At the current exchange rate this works out to £109.77

Even if you win it at the lowest bid rather than buy it now it works out to...
$49.99 + $52.99 = $102.98 ... 17.5% of $102.98 = $18.02
$102.98 + $18.02 = $121
At the current exchange rate that would be £73.90

Just thought I'd let you know before you order, to avoid disappointment at the border when the import tax gets added (on both product as well as postage)


----------



## Rozie_1985

I thought you didn't always have to pay import tax??


----------



## Erised

I'm not entirely sure how it works to be honest, all I know is that we usually get hit with the extra costs when ordering from the states. The info below was taken from the HM Revenue & Customs website:



> If you buy goods online from a country outside the European Union, for instance the USA, Canada, China, Australia
> 
> You will be charged:
> 
> 
> Customs duty if the amount of duty is 10 (£7) or over
> Import VAT if the value of the goods is 22 (£18) and over
> Excise duty for some goods like alcohol and tobacco


----------



## Rozie_1985

Oh i have bought a few things from the USA and touch wood have never had that. It was off Ebay tho so that could be why?


----------



## dougie

some companies when you order off ebay, send your parcel as a 'gift' which means you dont pay the extra, i know that much x


----------



## jen1604

It will normally depend what the package is marked as but on that site it does say they are not willing to mark packages as a gift so you would need to pay tax on it xxx


----------



## lucy_x

hmm strange, i ordered my wedding dress (yes cheap skate i no) from ebay, from china, and inclusive of postage it came to £84 :happydance:, i did not have to pay the taxes, and it was certainly not marked as a gift :) mayb it escaped on its way through...

all your guys stuff is lovely, cnt wait til im pregnant :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

My yummy mummy bag came today and i didnt realise it was that big :haha: but its goregous thanx femme and beautywithin for showing your bags i would prob never have even got one if i didnt see them on here :D x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yaaaay! Pics! I told you they're really roomy, perfect really! Well worth the money. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I expected them to be smaller thats why i didnt think they were worth the money must just be the pictures cause when i opened it this morning and had a good look i was shocked how big it actually is! Id post piccys but its exactly the same as beautywithins :] cant wait to use it now :D! x


----------



## kit603

Not be long before you can use it hun :)


----------



## redpoppy

So anyway, I posted this on another thread but thought I should stick it on here.

I LOVE IT!!!! It's my favourite item of clothing for boogalu and I got it for £7.50 from ebay, new with tags!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

(the pics form ebay and not mine so, as the hanger is awesome but unfortunately not mine :blush:)
 



Attached Files:







LOVE IT.jpg
File size: 74 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Squidge

It's so cute :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, it looks very cute! You'll have to take lots of pics in it. I have loads of outfits I bought thinking... "can take some nice pics in that..." :lol:


----------



## redpoppy

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Ooh, it looks very cute! You'll have to take lots of pics in it. I have loads of outfits I bought thinking... "can take some nice pics in that..." :lol:

Yeah that's totally what this item was about. My due dates NYE and this is 0-3 months so its not practical. 

but i just saw it thought WOW!!!!! 

haha! not bad for the price.


----------



## Beautywithin

Glad you like the bag becy, i so want to use mine now lol xx


----------



## dougie

redpoppy - that is absolutely GORGEOUS!! i bet it will look adorable on!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Finally took pics of some of my recent purchases! Brace yourselves ladies... there's a lot :p

Cosatto 0-6 sleepbag:
https://i33.tinypic.com/1pcrk7.jpg

Verbaudet 3-6 knit dress:
https://i37.tinypic.com/25pttnb.jpg

Baby K 3-6 top:
https://i38.tinypic.com/n3rr7l.jpg

Monsoon 3-6 dress:
https://i36.tinypic.com/2reqe8i.jpg

Next 3-6 outfit:
https://i35.tinypic.com/344fpj5.jpg

Baby gap 3-6 dress & knickers:
https://i37.tinypic.com/24c8ec8.jpg

Next 3-6 dress:
https://i33.tinypic.com/11glhsy.jpg

Baby gap 3-6 apple blouse & matching knit tank top:
https://i38.tinypic.com/5x4t5h.jpg

Next 3-6 fairy top (front):
https://i34.tinypic.com/2nukuw0.jpg

(back):
https://i38.tinypic.com/11ui7g6.jpg

Next & Baby gap 3-6 jeans:
https://i36.tinypic.com/b8wnk6.jpg

Next 3-6 top:
https://i37.tinypic.com/2h5siv6.jpg

Adams 3-6 hat and mitts:
https://i34.tinypic.com/2d9v85f.jpg

H&M 3-6 skirt & matching hat:
https://i37.tinypic.com/350wawl.jpg

Next 3-6 ugg style boots:
https://i37.tinypic.com/34odlvq.jpg

Elli & Raff hooded towel:
https://i34.tinypic.com/izvng4.jpg

I've been a busy bee :D

There's plenty more but that'll have to do for now 

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ommmg i love all your stuff :D!! so cute nice to see some things for bubs we havent had much lately off anyone xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aw, thanks! I was thinking, we've turned into a chatty thread and nobody is posting things! Probably because it's a lot of the same faces and we're all almost done with the purchases :p

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yep we did turn into abit of a chatty thread didnt we oopsi haha! i love tis thread anyway i like looking at things people buy and stuff :D I havent really got anything to show sept tons of clothes i get ill prob post the pics i didnt before but there nothing interesting :haha: x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oohh you know that sleepbag did you get it from babies r us? i cant seem to find many nice ones and i noticed you posted one before ages ago i think and there really nice .. i still need to go proper shopping i havent been big places yet only local town which is small and i havent been to toys r us yet got vouchers for there :D!


----------



## Becky_Mummy2B

Nearly done... Bought more since! Love everyones things! x
 



Attached Files:







Prep.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 118


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I got 2 from babies r us, further back in the thread. 1 from BHS and the one on this page is from TK MAXX! Should have been £20 but was half price. 

TK MAXX have a really great selection for boys and girls and decent makes too, there were nice ones at babies r us but they're about £19 or so. I do like a bargain :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

I thought they would be expensive from babies r us .. i only been in TK MAXX couple times before cause i usually cant be arsed to look through all the stuff but when i go to a bigger store ill have a look cause i know theyve got good brands and there quite cheap! :D thanks :) x


----------



## Squidge

You've got some lovely stuff, FE :)


----------



## jen1604

I need to rememberr to move my pictures of what Ive bought over from my journal to here :dohh: x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill take some pics of the few clothes my antie brought for me after iv had a bath i totally forgot last night to do it lol! x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You've been in that bath for hours :p


----------



## dougie

Femme, your little one is going to be the ENVY of all her friends! She is going to be the best dressed baby around!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aww, thank you! :D I love all of your bits, you're much more creative than me!

Congrats on being third tri too!!! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Haha Femme i ddint go in the bath i lied :haha: i went to bed for abit i was really tried cause i sleept awful last night :( and then when i got up it was like 4! and i had to have a bath and take my cousins trick or treating which wasnt fun at all lol and i stil havent took any pics! i will defo do them tomorrow xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'll let you off, for now :lol:

Trick or treating, awww! How old are they? x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I totally just fel asleep for ages :( lol
and 3 and 5 both girls .. 5yr old loved it like usual but other one just ended up falling asleep in her witch outfit :haha: good job i had a pushchair cause no way could i of carried her :| x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Got abit carried away and packed bubs clothes for hospital in his bag! this early what a plonker but it was fun! i stil have loads to buy for it so miswel start it off ill upload my bits now that i got nothing spesh like.. The taz one wont fit him for a while its huge!
 



Attached Files:







DSC04993.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 19









DSC04994.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 20









DSC04995.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 17









DSC04996.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Squidge

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/Squidge87/MaddiesCoat.jpg

Maddie's Coat i've just ordered for her :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aww! Those are lovely little outfits, becy! Love the bag too :D I keep wanting to pack Molly's hospital bag but... not until 36 weeks :p Restraining myself!

Cute coat, squidge! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

I only put the clothes in the bag folded up but ill end up getting them out and ironing them again :haha: i need to see if everything fits in my bags cause if it dont iv got to get a bigger one lol x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That's a good point! A trial bag packing! :D Sneaky... :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv got my bag that i havent even tried to fill as i havent got everything for me yet.. actually i havent got ANYTHING! lol but bag iv got for baby is about full already as its small and its only got babygrows in and couple outfits! lol x


----------



## dougie

i've bought some reallllly nice stuff recently, cant wait to show you ladies!! ill upload them on tuesday :D:D:D

i cant wait to get a start on making a door hanger for our little man! still trying to think of other things i can use the cute paper for!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, more pics! :D Getting this thread back on track :p


----------



## kit603

Lmao, I did think that too. Then again... what do I know? ;) I'm just a cute baby item stalker with an apparant thing for little baby booties and decorated nurseries... :blush:


----------



## dougie

So i shall get the ball rolling again then shall i!! :p

Firstly i would like to show off the (work in progress!!) bedroom which we decorated at the weekend! I love it! :D:D:D
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0890.jpg

Daddy has gone a little mad on the Hungry Caterpillar at the moment, so we have this beautiful sleeping bag :)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0891.jpg

Snuggle blanket for the carseat/pram for our bumpy bee!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0892.jpg

Swaddling Blanket :)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0894.jpg

Im everso slightly obsessed with Elmer, saw this and thought it would add a bit of brightness to his room :p
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0895.jpg


----------



## Beautywithin

^^ Very nice, i was going to go for blue but decided on creams, and whites, started ours last weekend, will post pics when its done x


----------



## jen1604

Dougie I always love your stuff!!
Have you seen the gorgeous Hungry Caterpillar clothes they have in Blooming Marvellous?Is that where the sleeping bag is from?xxx


----------



## dougie

yeah thats where we got the sleeping bag from :) it took FOREVER to come though, i ordered something else too, they sent the wrong thing - and it took like 6 weeks to arrive so i wont be using them again :( grr


----------



## jen1604

These have all already been posted in my journal so apologies if some of you have seen them already :) 

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/october09102.jpg
https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/october09101.jpg
My favourite vests,from Baby Gap :) 

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/snowsuit.jpg
Paul Frank snowsuit from TK Maxx.I LOVE this 

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/babythings025.jpg

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/babythings019.jpg

https://i378.photobucket.com/albums/oo223/jen1604/babythings022.jpg


----------



## dougie

i LOVE those vests! and the snowsuit!!
my MIL has got us loads of Paul Frank booties! but we arent supposed to know about them :p - shes doing a hamper for when he is born, but decided she couldnt wait until then and had to show us all the bits :p hehe


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I LOVE the hungry caterpillar! Have the book and teddy waiting :D

Great stuff Dougie, as always! :D

Love the vests, Jen. Really colourful... baby gap is immense!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dougie - Love the nursery :)! and all your stuff is gorgeous too :D wheres best place to get swaddling blankets cause i havent even got any yet not even seen any when been out either! 

Jen - Youve got some lovely clothes there :D

glad were back on track now heehee xx


----------



## priddy

Can I ask where the prices for the ebay bedding are from cos mines comng up way more than 43 with the uk postage costs???


----------



## Becyboo__x

Someone else worked it out to be more then 43 in the end aswell.. so i dont know :shrug:


----------



## Rozie_1985

Heres a few things we have collected to far :happydance: I will post photos of our nursery collection once everything has arrived. We are going for Classic Pooh :cloud9:. I had to join in with this thread its fab!! :thumbup:

More outfits will be bought once we know what were having we have a box full of unisex clothes, but want to buy more pink or blue depending. We find out on Friday! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0134.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 24









IMG_0135.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 20









IMG_0136.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0137.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 22









IMG_0138.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Rozie_1985

Heres a few more, i just had to add the photo of my 2 dogs sitting ever so nicely outside Baby's nursery. They are learning that they just can't walk in when ever they feel like it, even if Mummy does have nice cuddly toys laying on the floor!! :thumbup:

My Mum bless her has been stocking up on baby toiletries, i love her so much and the fact that she works in Boots lol!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0139.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 37









IMG_0140.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 38









IMG_0141.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 30









IMG_0142.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## dougie

lovely stuff rozie - your doggies are adorable!

becy - i found blooming marvelous best for the swaddling blankets, however im having a major strop with them at the moment because they took forever to send out my stuff, and then sent the wrong items! tut! i got mine from a local toyshop but its the only place i have actually seen them in person - that one is lovely though, i think it is the same as the ones in blooming marvelous, it feels wonderful


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lovely stuff! and aww my dog just wants to play with everything and anything he sees cuddly for the baby puts his nose in everything! and then he crys if i tell him off :haha: hes so jealious lol .. and my mum and antie both worked in boots warehouse and there aas loads unwated stock and i got loads free nappies in every size possible so im stocked up with nappies til he wont need them anymore :haha: and loads toiletries for bubs cotton wall everything lol! :D x


----------



## Becyboo__x

dougie said:


> lovely stuff rozie - your doggies are adorable!
> 
> becy - i found blooming marvelous best for the swaddling blankets, however im having a major strop with them at the moment because they took forever to send out my stuff, and then sent the wrong items! tut! i got mine from a local toyshop but its the only place i have actually seen them in person - that one is lovely though, i think it is the same as the ones in blooming marvelous, it feels wonderful

Thanks ill have to have a look i always end up having trouble with online things or stupid delivery man comes like 7 in morning when im not even up! :haha: ill have a look round see if i can see any x


----------



## Rozie_1985

Thanks Guys x


----------



## Sparklebaby

well after a tiring morning I can now say everything that we have bought so far i now have on my journal, but because there is so much of it, i have posted a link to the page i have started on....it goes over pages 70 and 71. if u dare my buggy is on there somewhere too but cannot recall the page number :blush: but its the graco sterling from babies are us for £179.99. :dance:
here is the link to everything else - quite a bit lol :blush:
I have tried to include the places it was bought. :winkwink:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/127114-sparklebabys-beany-baby-70.html


----------



## Becyboo__x

Gorgeous stuff sparklebaby i looked through it all :D! 
Im taking a big guess that you LOVE frogs? heehee :D
xxx


----------



## lamise

wow u guys all buying nice stuff i still didnt buy anythin!! i have to buy some soon for my lil :angel:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I wouldn't worry lamise, I hadn't bought anything at all until after my 12 week scan. Then it was just a few tiny bits. Only bought bigger things after the 20 week gender scan :D


----------



## dougie

im about to plague you with some more pictures :/ :p


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:D


----------



## Beautywithin

roxie some nice bits there, i wont be buying much for a while, need to do the nursery x


----------



## Sparklebaby

Becyboo__x said:


> Gorgeous stuff sparklebaby i looked through it all :D!
> Im taking a big guess that you LOVE frogs? heehee :D
> xxx

teehee....can u tell ??? :haha::winkwink: i see u have one on ur signature too :thumbup::flower:


----------



## dougie

Right, had a massive sort out today which means you get more pictures :p 

This was a present from a work colleague to cheer me up when i was off poorly! Its 12m+ but i LOVE it (notice bump making an appearance in that photo...)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0896.jpg

the GORGEOUS cardi that my mom has just finished knitting, i absolutely love it! again its a bigger size but she has just started working on a smaller one because i love it so much!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0899.jpg

Louies nice things in his wardrobe, along with practical things like nappies and wipes and stuff :)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0902.jpg

i love these bibs, i got them for just over a pound in the debenhams sale AGES ago, i think they are utterly amazing!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0903.jpg

Johnsons baby box with lots of extra bits and bobs in there! Including the owl washmit and towel from M&Ps that i think is adorable
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0905.jpg

Ikea wall lamp to go with the starry theme
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0906.jpg

his shelves, with all his books and toys, and the nappy box (Femme!!)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0907.jpg

The cot - for anyone having boys, this fleece (which is folded in half!!) cost £1.69 from ikea... BARGAIN! we are going to chop it in half because its quite big, and will do the cot twice so might as well! And the mobile and the toy are both hand me downs, the cot toy has been handed around my family for a good 25 years!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0909.jpg

and finally the sofa which is squidged in the corner but is really lovely and comfy to sit on, with the fleeces that match the wall paper (and work in progress curtains/quilts)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0910.jpg

now im sure that is me done for quite a while!! not really got anything else to buy - only the cot mattress and the car seat but i dont think they are of great interest!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I feel so behind looking what you have dougie! :haha: i bst get my skates on i think.. when i went to ikea i didnt see any blankets! bet they dont do them in my ikea :haha: im going there again soon anyway to get cot and all furni soon :) love the starry theme! mines just staying how it is i think boring i know its just cream.. but might try get some like little fabric pics to hang on wall cause there nice and can be moved/taken off and changed eaily :D! love the bibs! and the owl wash mitt there gorgeous! I wish someone in my family was a knitter! or knew how to i love little cardis and booties.. there really cute! xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I want them teddy window shade things aswell i love them! but i never seem to be able to find any when i look about i bet they do them in babies r us but STILL havent been yet :haha:


----------



## dougie

i went to the Ikea at nottingham - i had been last week and they definitely didnt have them then, but they did last night - those window shades used to be my sisters but her children are older now so she gave them to us, have you tried boots? i think you can get them there :)


----------



## bluehorse

Ok. Really starting to panic now. Where to begin with all this shopping malarky?! So far I have loads of sleepsuits in 0-3 and 3-6 months, 2 blankets (hand knitted by MIL) and a moses basket and stand. Where do I go from here?!! Recommendations please!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

What a cute nursery! Look at all those books... I feel bad that we only have about 10 and you have a mini library! :lol:

Also, spotted those velvet sheets! Swit swoo....


----------



## dougie

dont feel bad :p i work in a kids book shop... i can not resist childrens books (that collection has been a product of about 3 years shopping!) not to mention some of my books that i kept from when i was a littleun :) 


im quite ashamed to say that the velvet sheets are actually in my moms room... 
that is quite embarrassing....


----------



## Becyboo__x

I bet it was the same ikea i go to then cause theres not usually many about .. iv only ever been couple times before but spose can get blankets literally everywhere :haha: yeah good idea ill go look in boots they should have some but bet my dad moans about them being put up in his sporty car :haha: 

And bluehorse.. dont worry too much maybe just the nursery things you still need cot etc ? im getting them like end nov/dec time and there not getting put up til after christmas .. i just got a checklist for what i needed and ticked things off xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

dougie said:


> dont feel bad :p i work in a kids book shop... i can not resist childrens books (that collection has been a product of about 3 years shopping!) not to mention some of my books that i kept from when i was a littleun :)
> 
> 
> im quite ashamed to say that the velvet sheets are actually in my moms room...
> that is quite embarrassing....

Youve reminded me now to get up into the loft and look at all my old toys and baby stuff! i totally forgot about all that most is in good nik aswell as its been stored up there for like years might need a dust down thou :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:rofl: velvet sheets eh? Sexyyyy :D

Ooh, a good point... I have every Mr Man book ever at my mum's. I am clearly stealing those.


----------



## Squidge

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/Squidge87/sleepsuits.jpg

https://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad226/Squidge87/starbuy.jpg

Just bought these online :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awwww :)!
i need a all in one suit thing but all ones iv found are massive and i know theyll bery him and hell look like a blob :( that one looks nice though! xx


----------



## Squidge

It was £7.50 - bargain!!! :D They do it in first size, newborn and 0-3 + 

:)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Aw cute :D But you're naughty Squidge! You never take actual pics for us to nosy at! :p


----------



## Sparklebaby

some nice stuff the dougie :dance: I miss this thread lol....I really must pay more attention lol


----------



## Sparklebaby

i want a snow suit thingy but dunno wot size to buy. all im thinking is what happens if its a big baby and i get a small one lol. gonna leave mine till she is born lol


----------



## Squidge

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Aw cute :D But you're naughty Squidge! You never take actual pics for us to nosy at! :p

:rofl: Damn....i've been rumbled :haha: 

I will do from now on....promise :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Good, we're all nosy here and like to see if things look as good in reality as they do on the web :D


----------



## Sparklebaby

lol this is true femme. i have to say this about my cotbed, looked very basic in catalogue but for real is great, nice and solid looking


----------



## priddy

Im rubbish at posting links but got my bedding set today, made by company called kidsline (is on net) got the good night sleep tight collection and was a bargain. I got quilt, bumper, fleece blanket, curtains, valance, tiebacks and border all for £89. There all lots of extras available to and loads nice designs and all quite reasonable.


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh priddy dont talk to me about kids line - i got some froggy things from a baby shop in a sale, i looked this company up and found loads of stuff to match :dohh: I had to look away lol. I got the leap froggie wall hangings.
https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/40/a/AAAADEX6IMAAAAAAAEChjg.jpg

from this set - https://www.babymania.com/images/leap frog.jpg :cry:

and yours i believe is??? 

https://www.lullabynurseryware.co.uk/images/embroideredcotbed.jpg


----------



## priddy

Yep sparkle thats the one thank you!!! Ive just been loking at the extras may have to do a bit of ordering I think lol.


----------



## thechaosismex

I think if I put up everything I would be here all day attaching pictures :) but heres some of my stash from the stuff I bought first of all pre gender scan to some new pink bits! I wrote out a list of everything I have yesterday and put it on my journal.. was a bit shocked to find I have close to 60 vests!:blush:

also some pics of stuff I have bought this week that hasnt been delivered yet! :):happydance:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/312sKMmy5dL._SX315_SY375_.jpg

https://www.toddle-in.co.uk/Picture/Picture%20050.jpg
That looks like so much fun that I want to lie on my back all day and play with it!
 



Attached Files:







diapers.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 26









Image0041.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 30









Image0113.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 52









Image0174.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 49









Image0175.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Becyboo__x

Few bits i just brought :)

Toy bar, A ball that clips onto things and rattles, Blue timmee toppee bottles (i love them in blue&pink!!), Then some dummies :]
 



Attached Files:







DSC05024.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 15









DSC05025.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 13









DSC05026.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 15









DSC05027.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Beautywithin

A few more bits :) 

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adamsstuff2-1.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv got that hugging machine outfit ;) it is a bargain though i just thought why not :D and 27 weeks today :D! woop your finally offically 3rd tri :D x


----------



## Beautywithin

i wernt to keen on it, but for 4 quid cant go wrong lol x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wasnt either but there was quite few clothes in asda that are cheaper and miswel when there decent :)! x


----------



## Beautywithin

OH dont really liked logo tops, with ones saying im so cute, or im cute like my mummy/daddy, so i havent been able to go over board on them x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Picked my moses basket up from my anties today no point me taking a pic its just the mamas and papas zeddy and parsnip one :]! she got me a blanket aswell and some car sun shades :D! and i brought a new bra :haha: and my hospital jarmas! BUT pissed off cause both them had 20% off and cant return them so it says and i thought oh a 32d bra will fit and it does but it only just does round waist! and jarmas are 8-10 and its not the fit its the bloody arms that are abit short! cant win sorry about my RANT :)! 

Oh and.. want you ladies to give me an opinion i put deposit down for icandy cherry berry blue and iv paid like £150 of it off got another 235 to go but i realised im now struggling with money but if i have to carry on paying it obv i will.. but i saw the graco ziggy zebra travel system the other day and i like it and its like half the price + get the car seat with that dont with the icandy.. which would everyone else go for? xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I like that one becy i had a graco with paris and they are lovely, icandy is lovely, but way to expensive, not worth being skint for x


----------



## smartie

Becyboo__x said:


> Picked my moses basket up from my anties today no point me taking a pic its just the mamas and papas zeddy and parsnip one :]! she got me a blanket aswell and some car sun shades :D! and i brought a new bra :haha: and my hospital jarmas! BUT pissed off cause both them had 20% off and cant return them so it says and i thought oh a 32d bra will fit and it does but it only just does round waist! and jarmas are 8-10 and its not the fit its the bloody arms that are abit short! cant win sorry about my RANT :)!

Even if you cant return them you should still be able to exchange them - worth a go anyway??


----------



## Sparklebaby

becy - i love the zebra one too....but we ended up getting the graco sterling from babies are us, was on promo for £179.99 recently. very light to handle and moves like a dream. that also came with car seat, foot muff and rain cover. worth a look.
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...-Sterling-Travel-System-in-Retrosport(0029159)
xxxx I see a lot of graco around so I would imagine they are a popular choice :) xxxx


----------



## twinklestar

you all have some lovely stuff :thumbup:

here are some of my bits so far
 



Attached Files:







baby stuff 003.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 10









baby stuff 010.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9









baby stuff 009.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









baby stuff 012.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









baby stuff 015.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Shinning_Star

aww lovely too see all the stuff. I'm sadly not buying anything! Being so close to my last it'll all come after birth clothes wise as we have enuf unisex stuff. The only thing will be my double buggy when can afford it and it'll be second hand! OH well it is my third!

But it's nice to see everyones elses bits


----------



## Becyboo__x

twinklestar said:


> you all have some lovely stuff :thumbup:
> 
> here are some of my bits so far

Hehe i got that blue blanket :D! its dead soft :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

And thanks girls my step dad has offered to buy me a pushchair now! cause all the graco ones i like are obviously like nearly half the price of the one iv got ordered now.. i can get a refund too i looked on the back of the recipt it says about cancellations all it is is £30 minimum that will be took for administration and storage so ill get £120 back of the £150 i paid so far hopefully.. i dont get anything with this icandy! i love them but i dont get a raincover,car seat or anything only the carrycot and pushchair i should never have just gone for it i dont know what the shop persons going to say about me wanting to cancell though i cant see them being pleased :nope: i think if i dont get the one i said ill defo be getting another graco cause i love them aslong as there light and everything its fine as im not very strong etc :] xx


----------



## suzanne108

I love everyones stuff!! I think you should all send it to me when you are done hehe!! Gonna try and post mine but this site never lets me upload pics.......

Nope :nope: its not playing!


----------



## rwhite

Sorry, off topic here but: Beccyboo, your bump is so lovely! It's all baby :thumbup:

Here are a few bits and pieces that I've bought so far - the tigger one I got off an online auction site, I want that to be his coming home outfit...just really need a hat to go with! :flower: Will post other items once I take some more piccies:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/boobiesshirt.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/hoodie.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/skeleton.jpg
 



Attached Files:







107654954_full.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 18









robot1.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 5









robot2.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awww love your stuff rwhite! iv got ann addiction to tigger i love it and now im having a baby i can get lots of baby clothes with it on :haha: i got that tigger suit thing with the ears on the hood loved it only like 2 quid off ebay 

And thanx i feel like its fat aswell though but maybe i just feel podgy lol xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Great stuff rwhite!!

A few more bits from me:

Matthew Williamson 0-3 Uggs (bought them to match the 0-3 coat I bought a while back):
https://i35.tinypic.com/vhq3vq.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/2s922s7.jpg

Matthew Williamson 0-3 fleece babygro/pramsuit:
https://i34.tinypic.com/34s2ljt.jpg

Next 0-3 Sleepsuits:
https://i34.tinypic.com/2vuk9zr.jpg

I should really stop, but can't help it!


----------



## rwhite

Becyboo__x said:


> Awww love your stuff rwhite! iv got ann addiction to tigger i love it and now im having a baby i can get lots of baby clothes with it on :haha: i got that tigger suit thing with the ears on the hood loved it only like 2 quid off ebay
> 
> And thanx i feel like its fat aswell though but maybe i just feel podgy lol xx

Thanks! :kiss: I would be buying more, but OH is getting pissy hehe says we're getting given enough but there's just something about choosing your own bits and bobs...
Awh, the tigger suit sounds adorable! I love hoods with ears on them, my little guy is definitely going to be exposed to many hoodies with ears because of this :haha: Not sure whether OH will be too impressed, but every woman who sees him out and about will no doubt be in love hehe.

It'll be the feeling podgy-ness doing it :hugs: I'm feeling rather podgy myself, as I know I'm retaining a wee bit of water in my face, but apparently breastfeeding is a miracle weightloss cure :happydance:

Thanks FemmeEnceinte :flower: Love those little ugg boots, they are so sweet! And the little bunny suits!...can't wait for my (hopefully) future wee girl, I love all things pink :lol:


----------



## dougie

those boots are the cutest little boots ive ever seen!!! 
do you think my little man would mind if i dressed him up in pink...?
next sleepsuits are gorgeous :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awwwww that coat and boots are sooooo CUTE!! Femme! :D!
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Femme all of that MW stuff is gorgeous!! :cloud9: I'm not sure if i've added any pics to this thread. I will add some in a bit :) xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

dougie said:


> those boots are the cutest little boots ive ever seen!!!
> *do you think my little man would mind if i dressed him up in pink*...?
> next sleepsuits are gorgeous :)

I keep saying this too! Girls clothes are so cute xx


----------



## rwhite

katy said:


> dougie said:
> 
> 
> those boots are the cutest little boots ive ever seen!!!
> *do you think my little man would mind if i dressed him up in pink*...?
> next sleepsuits are gorgeous :)
> 
> I keep saying this too! Girls clothes are so cute xxClick to expand...

Hehe I'll say, girls get all the cute clothes! :haha:


----------



## kit603

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Great stuff rwhite!!
> 
> A few more bits from me:
> 
> Matthew Williamson 0-3 Uggs (bought them to match the 0-3 coat I bought a while back):
> https://i35.tinypic.com/vhq3vq.jpg
> https://i35.tinypic.com/2s922s7.jpg
> 
> Matthew Williamson 0-3 fleece babygro/pramsuit:
> https://i34.tinypic.com/34s2ljt.jpg
> 
> Next 0-3 Sleepsuits:
> https://i34.tinypic.com/2vuk9zr.jpg
> 
> I should really stop, but can't help it!

Those are all gorgeous. I especially love the little booties and the coat :happydance:


----------



## dougie

one of my work colleagues has been having a pretty rough time of it recently, shes 31 weeks and leaving for her mat leave early :( i thought you guys would appreciate the gift that i have for her - do you think its a nice present? i didnt want to get something just for the baby
what do you think?
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/100_0932.jpg

For mummy
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/100_0930.jpg

For baby
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/100_0931.jpg
(its a very cute vest and hat from gap btw :p)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That's really sweet and thoughtful, Dougie! I know I'd love it and I'm just feeling fat and heavy. Good to see you found more creative uses for the wrapping paper too :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thats lovely dougie! id love it too if i was given anything like that :)xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Some stuff from mothercare + toys r us i got today :)

Humphreys corner blanket
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05069.jpg
Humphreys corner outfit + hat 
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05070.jpg
Hat and gloves :D
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05072.jpg
First Tigger for bubs 
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05071.jpg

Thinking about calling him Jack now as his middle was going to be Jack anyway cause it was my grandads name and weve had no boys so i thought be nice but now thinking about it being first :)! (referring to the baby jack humphreys corner stuff )


----------



## Lisalovesbean

I've got the baby as you know and shopping is even more fun once they're with you!

some new stuff....

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies272.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies273.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies276.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies277.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/eby029.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/eby031.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/eby030.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies278.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies322.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies271.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies270.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies332.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies330.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies328.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies323.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies327.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies326.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies324.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/suwyb002.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/suwyb001.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies280.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/newbies325.jpg

https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/eby035.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Stylish as ever, Lisa! Love the bedding too :lol:


----------



## dougie

i ADORE the cream/grey/black snow suit and the starry one!!
where are they from if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Thanks Femme!

dougie, the snowsuits are by a company/brand called Feu Follet and online they are quite expensive....£20 for a romper and hat!

However, I purchased the snowsuits in my all time fave shop....TK Maxx! I paid only £12.99 each for the suits and the grobag was also the same price, they were marked RRP £39.99!!

In the final pic are two 'co-ordinated with the snowsuits' romper all in ones with hats as above, but only £5.99 per set! The cream suit is just contrasted with black not grey!

I go in almost everyday and there is always something new and funky that I HAVE to buy, lol...


----------



## dougie

i think you have just persuaded me to go on a bit of a mission trip (TK Maxx is MILES away!!) to go and have a nosey...!!
You certainly have some really gorgeous stuff!


----------



## mummypeanut

Ive gone a bit over the top with clothes. I think I'm going to have to stop now!
 



Attached Files:







babyclothes.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 21









babyclothes1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 19









babyclothes2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 35









babyclothes3.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I love that frog hat! so cute!


----------



## mummypeanut

PreggoEggo said:


> I love that frog hat! so cute!

thanks i made it :oD I knew being a geeky 26 yr old crocheter would come in handy sometime ;)


----------



## yellowbump

test


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

If you're having trouble uploading, try an external site like tinypic.com to host the pics and then click on the little picture of the mountain and sun between the earth and text bubble, at the top of the reply box, and enter the link into there. :D


----------



## Lisalovesbean

HAPPY 100 PAGES!!!!!!!

C'mon Gals, keep on shopping, haha!

Let's get another 100!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ahaha, ooh... who will get the 1000th post? :D


----------



## Snowball

I know I've popped but I want to share this with you. I got one of these from Mothercare:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609558611195856.jpg

I would totally recommend it to anyone. It was a little pricey for a changing mat but it has saved my back no end and is a lifesaver for preventing sitting on the floor if you've been unlucky enough to have the dreaded stiches.

There's also a bath hidden under the mat and all changing accessories are to hand:thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, ingenious! I have a changing stand but it's a solid one and not very portable but think it'll be great anyway. Especially if I wind up having a section!


----------



## vinnypeanut

That changing table is loverrrly. Im gonna have a browse now. Id never thought of leaning over a bath or slouching on the floor after a c.sec! Thanks snowball xx


----------



## kit603

Snowball said:


> I know I've popped but I want to share this with you. I got one of these from Mothercare:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609558611195856.jpg
> 
> I would totally recommend it to anyone. It was a little pricey for a changing mat but it has saved my back no end and is a lifesaver for preventing sitting on the floor if you've been unlucky enough to have the dreaded stiches.
> 
> There's also a bath hidden under the mat and all changing accessories are to hand:thumbup:

That is gorgeous, does it come in different colours and things? 

It looks really spacious as well - a lot of the ones with drawers seem to lose room because of it.


----------



## WTTMommy

Somebody ban me from Ebay :blush: 

Just this month I bid on and won 4 sets! I'd like to think they're bargains though, I paid $25 for all of this, and they're all brand new too. 7 onesies, 3 sleepsuits, 3 bibs, 2 pants, a shirt, and a set of booties. Not bad eh?

I don't want to run out of things to shop for so I'm trying to stop Ebaying till next month. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 20









Picture 2.png
File size: 232.9 KB
Views: 21









Picture 3.png
File size: 360.1 KB
Views: 24









Picture 4.png
File size: 203.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Those are lovely! I'm an eBay bargain hunter myself :D

Ooh, 1000th post! Yay! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

1000th? you mean 100th im confuzzled! x


----------



## Babybug

https://www.additionsdirect.co.uk/rf/add/p.do/6-piece-moses-basket-gift-set?Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&SNtt=moses&groupId=594879281&Nu=this_product&SNtk=generic_search&Np=1&SN=104+85&Ntt=594879281&D=594879281&Ntk=group_search&Dx=mode%2bmatchall&thisprod=594879281&N=104+85&Nty=1&Mis_item_id=15&Mis_item_loc_id=1&product=594879281&gallery=Y

Got this its waffle fabric it looks gorgeous and is 75-90 elsewhere.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ignore me Femme! pregnancy brain i saw the thread bit where says 1000 lol :haha: :dohh: xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Great bargain, babybug! Really cute set,

And, becy I really like your avatar! You have a lovely pregnant silhouette.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just look pure FAT :haha: but thank you :) xx


----------



## kit603

Becyboo__x said:


> I just look pure FAT :haha: but thank you :) xx

Don't be silly lol, you look gorgeous :) Pregnant women aren't FAT :p


----------



## Becyboo__x

I am iv put on so much weight since iv been pregnant i cant blame the baby as he doesnt weigh much :haha: i need to stop eating so much crap lol! x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You don't look fat, where are you hiding it? :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

In my pockets :haha: 
Tbh i think the fat is on my theighs cause i cant put on like stone and half and it not be anywhere :shrug: another half will go on tomoz got my mums wedding 3 course meal hmmm :munch: and then after iv scoffed my face ill look like this .. :mamafy: lmao x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've gained about 24lbs so far... nearly 2 stone and I can honestly say that I haven't gained weight anywhere but my belly. Makes no sense thinking about it, but I'm still in my pre pregnancy jeans, jackets etc. just maternity tops are different for my belly and my boobs are still the same size. I think you retain quite a lot of fluid and you probably do gain fat in certain places but, for the most part it's not that obvious because it's well distributed.

I think you look great! A very yummy mummy :D Have you a nice outfit for the wedding?


----------



## Snowball

kit603 said:


> Snowball said:
> 
> 
> I know I've popped but I want to share this with you. I got one of these from Mothercare:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609558611195856.jpg
> 
> I would totally recommend it to anyone. It was a little pricey for a changing mat but it has saved my back no end and is a lifesaver for preventing sitting on the floor if you've been unlucky enough to have the dreaded stiches.
> 
> There's also a bath hidden under the mat and all changing accessories are to hand:thumbup:
> 
> That is gorgeous, does it come in different colours and things?
> 
> It looks really spacious as well - a lot of the ones with drawers seem to lose room because of it.Click to expand...

It comes in 2 different colours I think. I would say it's definately my best buy, I wish I'd have thought of it with my first 2. It would have saved my back and my knees :D


----------



## Vicyi

Lisalovesbean i LOVE your stuff!! Especially ur moses basket! Where is it from?!?!


----------



## Vicyi

Lisalovesbean said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> lisalovesbean - where did you get the lepoard print suit?! Its so cool!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> H&M...it was £7.99, a bargain! It even has ears and a tail!
> 
> God my stuff is popular! Even getting pm's! :rofl:Click to expand...

I got that suite for my DD! One of the only things i have kept back for this bubbs!!


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Vicyi said:


> Lisalovesbean i LOVE your stuff!! Especially ur moses basket! Where is it from?!?!

Thanks Vicyi, Thank You....I'm still buying even though Marlow's here! The moses is rather lovely I agree!.. it's from Boots...Zooby Island range by Koto...was £48 or close to that! There's a whole nursery range!

The leopard suits are gawj...i have them in four different sizes and also the hoody jacket version too....love lp!


----------



## dougie

hmm thread has come to a bit of a halt :(
get the ball rolling, i think so! :p

FINALLY got a mattress (absolute bargain from Kiddicare i must add, amazing shop!) plus any excuse to show off the homemade quilt and cot bumper :p
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0933.jpg

My mom has got the knitting bug now, this is her latest (and greatest! its my favourite!!)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0934.jpg

Our little star child has yet some more starry things!
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0935.jpg

And yet some more Hungry Caterpillar things! 
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0936.jpg

And we finally got some shorts to wear for our hawaiian themed party - they will probably drown him but they are really cute :p
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0937.jpg


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Cuuute, and is that a sleigh bed? I really want one of those when we get a cotbed!

Who made the quilt and bumper covers? xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

dougie said:


> hmm thread has come to a bit of a halt :(
> get the ball rolling, i think so! :p
> 
> FINALLY got a mattress (absolute bargain from Kiddicare i must add, amazing shop!) plus any excuse to show off the homemade quilt and cot bumper :p
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0933.jpg
> 
> My mom has got the knitting bug now, this is her latest (and greatest! its my favourite!!)
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0934.jpg
> 
> Our little star child has yet some more starry things!
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0935.jpg
> 
> And yet some more Hungry Caterpillar things!
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0936.jpg
> 
> And we finally got some shorts to wear for our hawaiian themed party - they will probably drown him but they are really cute :p
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0937.jpg

*Lovely stuff! 
it made me giggle how the teddy in the cot is tucked under the quilt  its exactly what iv done in mines moses basket hes got 'my first tigger' as its called and iv tucked it under his little cover 
xx*


----------



## Beautywithin

lovely stuff... haha Paris has put a teddy in the moses basket and is calling it Adam, will leave him in there for a couple of days then say OH i forgot he was in there lol x


----------



## Babybug

https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/bump/stuff/257.jpg
Blankie, its really soft
https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/bump/stuff/258.jpg

https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/bump/stuff/259.jpg

https://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss334/annenicholl/bump/stuff/260.jpg
Dress for christmas day, also have some sparkley tights to match


----------



## dougie

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Cuuute, and is that a sleigh bed? I really want one of those when we get a cotbed!
> 
> Who made the quilt and bumper covers? xxx

its just a standard cotbed, it was given to us so i dont really know any specifics tbh

me and my mom made the quilt and bumper, the bumper isnt quite finished yet, i need to make a lining for it and adjust the ties on it, my mom has made the curtains too, it all matches :p

our salt dough 'Louie' is still sat in the kitchen, waiting to be painted!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

dougie said:


> My mom has got the knitting bug now, this is her latest (and greatest! its my favourite!!)
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0934.jpg

I LOVE this sweater I wish my mom could knit like that:haha:


----------



## WTTMommy

My sister was at the mall today and picked up some bodysuits and the cutest fleece pants for LO. I plan to bring her home in these pants, they feel soooo soft.

https://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/654/654751/main/on654751-00p01v01.jpg
https://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/654/654726/main/on654726-17p01v01.jpg
https://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/654/654726/main/on654726-12p01v01.jpg
https://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/694/694633/main/on694633-01p01v01.jpg
https://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/679/679702/main/on679702-01p01v01.jpg


----------



## Blob

Awwww this stuff is all so cute...makes me want another baby :cry:


----------



## Beautywithin

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/adamgoinghome1.jpg

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll47/MysticalMayhem/5051863833224.jpg


----------



## 05wilkesm

i havent bought much yet, im only 21 weeks so it would be hard to find somewhere to put everything!
But ive got all my bottles and a sterilser, i got the tommee tippee closer too nature one. im going to start getting a few bits here and there and im totally in love with disney so if anyone sees/gets any nice disney or really girly clothes please please let me know! :)

Has anyone seen the Baby k range in mothercare? i think its gorgeous!!
xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Asda do cute disney clothes for girls and I've bought a few things from the baby k range. Some of it is cute, but some of it is a bit too stylish for a baby :p


----------



## 05wilkesm

Yeah ive seen loads of stuff i want to get from asda!
And yeah i know, i saw a baby grow in there it was really nice but i wouldnt buy it cos the bib was all lacey and i wouldnt want the baby being sick on it! lol it was a bit too fancy,
Cant wait too start shopping!!
xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Havent had time to take a pic of the snowsuit my mamar brought lol i will soon if i can but its just a blue one with teddies on lol :]

Other bits FOB got.. hes bringing even more next thursday but i dont have a clue what lool *
 



Attached Files:







BABY65.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









BABY77.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## thompsonic

Becyboo__x said:


> *Havent had time to take a pic of the snowsuit my mamar brought lol i will soon if i can but its just a blue one with teddies on lol :]
> 
> Other bits FOB got.. hes bringing even more next thursday but i dont have a clue what lool *

Eurgh, Nottingham Forest :haha: Leicester City all the way ;)

Everyone has gorgeous stuff!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lmaoo i knew people would say stuff when i put these one  its a family thing and i live in nottingham so my local team  but FOB supports them and had to get them im not exactly into football much now x*


----------



## dougie

thompsonic said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> *Havent had time to take a pic of the snowsuit my mamar brought lol i will soon if i can but its just a blue one with teddies on lol :]
> 
> Other bits FOB got.. hes bringing even more next thursday but i dont have a clue what lool *
> 
> Eurgh, Nottingham Forest :haha: Leicester City all the way ;)
> 
> Everyone has gorgeous stuff!Click to expand...

Here Here! 
Forest... *shudders*


----------



## Becyboo__x

:(


----------



## Beautywithin

OH has got Adam a westham kit already! **Sigh** Im a spurs fan


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lol my step dads westham fan he wants to get him a westham kit but i said no lol i wasnt even going to have him wearing any football stuff cause there too much argueing over it but tbh luckily me and FOB support same team and my dad does too so hell be happy lol x*


----------



## Pingu

Everyone has got lovely stuff. I must put some more pics up soon :)


----------



## 05wilkesm

i haven't bought much as ive only just found out what im having, But OH bought this blanket from the disney store today, i love it its soo soft! lolhttps://by117w.bay117.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=095b03b6-db7a-11de-8f5d-001e0bcc4980&Aux=54|0|8CC3D9DF14E5600||


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Few more bits abit boring tho but got most for bargins as they were on sale and i thought why not  going proper shopping friday so ill have more to upload hopefully be more exciting and not as dull lol*
 



Attached Files:







DSC05171.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 15









DSC05172.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 19









DSC05173.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 10









DSC05174.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## QuintinsMommy

is that a dinosaur shirt?
lol I love dinosaurs. :blush:
I've been buying little one lots of dino things


----------



## Becyboo__x

*There seems to be alot of dinosaur stuff about that top was only £2.50 was down in price! i was like bargain!!!  but i think its really cute  x*


----------



## suzanne108

Here's what I have so far!! I'm team yellow so other than this I just have plain white...

https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4130.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4137.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4133.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4138.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4140.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4141.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4142.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4145.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4146.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4147.jpg
https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4144.jpg


----------



## rwhite

suzanne108 said:


> Here's what I have so far!! I'm team yellow so other than this I just have plain white...
> 
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4130.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4137.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4133.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4138.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4140.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4141.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4142.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4145.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4146.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4147.jpg
> https://i803.photobucket.com/albums/yy319/suzanne108/CIMG4144.jpg

Aww all of those are so cute! I especially love the white hoodie and the blanket/sleeping bag, adorable :kiss:


----------



## suzanne108

Thanks! I love the blanket too....and its only from Asda!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Lovely stuff!  
i love the blanket also i havent seen it in asda iv been so many times think iv brought all there boy stock they have  iv got the bodysuits with the same animals on though so they must have the blankets lol x*


----------



## rwhite

suzanne108 said:


> Thanks! I love the blanket too....and its only from Asda!!

Aww wish I had an Asda over here :dohh: We have Pumpkin Patch I suppose...do you have that in England? They're a bit pricey is the problem hehe but I have some things from there.

Here's the website if anyone wants to have a browse :kiss:
https://www.pumpkinpatch.co.nz/


----------



## koko4bunny

ohh myy gooodness this thread is amazing ive had so much inspiration from it!

im guna take some photos of all my bits and post them up asap!

 so what has everyone brought accesorie wise? ive got a tonne of clothes but thats about it


xxx


----------



## 05wilkesm

i love them dalmation baby grows!
where are they from?
xx


----------



## princess_bump

have to say, gosh i love this thread :yipee: makes me rather excited for ttc :blush:


----------



## Lilicat

We have so many things, I can't stop shopping. :blush: At least they were all bargains. 

Silver Cross Pram - we got it from eBay for £70
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/Pram2-1.jpg

Starlite Swing - also from eBay. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/24112009270.jpg

Little Roo clothes and toy - all from eBay. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/LittleRoo.jpg

Asda things - all in the sale. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/PumpkinBootsBottom5.jpg

Close up of the booties. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/PumkinBootsTop.jpg


----------



## Lilicat

We found this in a charity shop, brand new with tags for only £1.25.
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/RedOutfit1-1.jpg

These wont fit for a while yet but they were so cute. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/29112009274.jpg

His coming home outfit. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/DSC00865.jpg

Little jackets, I love them because they look like baby versions of my husband's clothes. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/12112009259.jpg

His books and toys. 
https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/Lilicat/11112009252.jpg


----------



## dougie

okay so i couldnt resist... :p

Some toys for our little man :)
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0951.jpg

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0949.jpg

Some more books which wont fit on the bookshelves already! 
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0953.jpg

Signed to Louie from the author Pippa Goodheart
https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0954.jpg

:D:D:D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I love the lamaze toys iv got the same lion one but its at my mums still like most my stuff lol .. i love the octopus aswell soo cute! iv only got a few books i feel like i should invest in some more x*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I LOVE the lamaze toys 
I have them a little over priced tho but I got this one so cute
 



Attached Files:







babytoy.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dougie

i love the horsey! its soooooo adorable!! i managed to get them from my work so they werent quite as pricey as usual - i wouldnt get them from anywhere else though


----------



## Becyboo__x

*i want it! heehee i havent seen that one before!
x*


----------



## WTTMommy

Here are my Ebay wins from November. This is becoming a bit of an addiction. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 1.png
File size: 253.5 KB
Views: 21









Picture 2.png
File size: 244.4 KB
Views: 14









Picture 3.png
File size: 237.4 KB
Views: 9









Picture 4.png
File size: 266 KB
Views: 21









Picture 6.png
File size: 262.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## koko4bunny

i am in love with taggie blankets and stuff i have brought tonnes!!

x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Omg! i didnt even know what taggie blankets were but iv got a cagalogue i got in a pregnancy magazine otherday and i saw them! and i love them heehee! x*


----------



## suzanne108

05wilkesm said:


> i love them dalmation baby grows!
> where are they from?
> xx

They are from Asda :blush: much like most other stuff I have!!!! 

My Auntie got them for a me a while ago - not sure they still have them. Worth a look though, they're cute :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I got this today,I saw it online for 25 but then saw it today at a store for 3 dollars! so excited. I love it
 



Attached Files:







alienbaby.jpg
File size: 99.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## dougie

i LOVE that vest preggoeggo! 
LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Haha love it PreggoEggo :]

ill bore you all with all my stuff tomorrow if i have chance to upload it all im getting the final bits when i go shopping :] there might be alot  got few more tops/body suits off FOBs family today ill upload them with the stuff tomorrow 

x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*I decided to upload some stuff first things what FOBs family got me

https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05194.jpg
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05193.jpg
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05192.jpg
Teddy my mum got
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05191.jpg
Blanket sisters boyfriends mum made
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05190.jpg
Top from lanzerote
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05189.jpg
Rattle
https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05188.jpg*


----------



## QuintinsMommy

cute, i like the 1st outfit becy.


----------



## sweetniss113

this is all I have bought so far. I have a lot from the other kids so I dont need anything but I cant help myself I cant wait to find out gender so I can get pink or blue stuff :happydance: I'm a bit of a shopaholic. SO is MIL and SIL.

The last one is the freebies I have gotten in the mail so far.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PC020780.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11









PC020779.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9









PC020781.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7









PC020782.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7









PC020783.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## koko4bunny

Becyboo__x said:


> *I decided to upload some stuff first things what FOBs family got me
> 
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05194.jpg
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05193.jpg
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05192.jpg
> Teddy my mum got
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05191.jpg
> Blanket sisters boyfriends mum made
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05190.jpg
> Top from lanzerote
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05189.jpg
> Rattle
> https://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/19becyboo91/DSC05188.jpg*


eeee i love the plane and abc 123 vests there lovllleeeyyy where are they from? xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Sainsburys i think  FOB's family got them so im unsure but my mum told me cause its got a make on the hangers lol x*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Some more stuff i got today .. 
got a fisherprice highchair from birth aswell but it hasnt got a picture properley on it and its not being asembled til january lol..

Thumper Dressing gown and jarmas


Mckenzie jumper and trousers


Thumper bib


Jeans & Top


Winnie pooh sippy cup
*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*And the highchair.. bit boring and plain lol looks better in person i think..*
 



Attached Files:







highchair.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 05wilkesm

i love all the thumper bits!!
in asda they do alot of disney so im gonna be buying tonnes! can't wait til i start buying stuff im not gonna start yet though cos ive got hardly anywhere to put it :/
gorgeous stuff though girls! :)
xx


----------



## Louise N

Becyboo__x said:


> *And the highchair.. bit boring and plain lol looks better in person i think..*

It's a really good choice for a highchair. My mum has that one for when she has my nephew over for lunch and i've been quite impressed with it. The seat pad is cosy and the chair is height adjustable too.


----------



## MoonMuffin

Here's a few things I've picked up, all on sale! The onsies I got for $2 each in the beginning of the fall (they were getting rid of the summer stuff). Got some under water theme bedding for $25 at the 2nd hand store too, will have to take a pic of that once we have the crib set up.

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1193.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1198.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1199.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1196.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1200.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g173/Atomic_Muffins/IMG_1201.jpg


----------



## Rozie_1985

Heres a few things we bought yesterday, i must remember to upload as we buy otherwise they get stored away. I will post more when the nursery is in order!!:thumbup:

First pic is his winter coat 6-12 months by Bench, a pair of Nike trainners which are just tooooo cute. Lastly 3 Bud bottles which were a bargain at TK Maxx for £2.99 as they retail at £13.50 normally.

Second photo is my Paul Frank collection. Blanket, 3 piece outfit including vest, hooded top and bottoms. Paul Frank bottle, dummy and dummy rein, and burp bib. I have some booties on the way and can't wait for them to arrive as they are sooooo cute! :happydance:

Third Photo is our Mamas and Papas starlite swing, bought for the bargain price of £25 in brand new condition!! OH loves the fact that his Ipod can be plugged into it, so were on the hunt for childrens nursery rhymes! :thumbup:

Fourth Photo is his designer shoe collection all in different sizes from 0-6 months. His Timberlands, Converse, and 2 pairs of Adidas. 

Last Photo is of his nursery window seal, a classic pooh money box, two wicker rabbits which i will be using to put little bits and bobs in, and a classic pooh sitting in the middle!

Thanks for looking!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0228.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 36









IMG_0229.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 39









IMG_0230.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 22









IMG_0233.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 32









IMG_0232.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## jen1604

I am so jealous of your Paul Frank stuff!!
I have a Paul Frank snowsuit for little man and my little miss has a few Paul Frank hoodies,where did you get your stuff from?xxx


----------



## Rozie_1985

jen1604 said:


> I am so jealous of your Paul Frank stuff!!
> I have a Paul Frank snowsuit for little man and my little miss has a few Paul Frank hoodies,where did you get your stuff from?xxx

Thanks hun, most of the Paul Frank came from Tk Maxx! Ebay is great too!! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## 05wilkesm

i love the paul frank stuff too they've got some in my tk maxx im gonna pop and get some of it in pink soon, im after the baby changing bag but they only have that in blue at the minute :(
xxx


----------



## Rozie_1985

05wilkesm said:


> i love the paul frank stuff too they've got some in my tk maxx im gonna pop and get some of it in pink soon, im after the baby changing bag but they only have that in blue at the minute :(
> xxx

Oh wow have never seen the Paul Frank changing bags!! I have a Yummy Mummy one but a second never hurt huh lol!! xxx


----------



## jen1604

I saw an amazing Paul Frank black leather changing bag the other day.I wanted it soooo much but it was on the back of someone elses pram and they were gone before I could ask where they got it :cry:

I have a Yummy Mummy one too Rozie,looks like we have similar taste in baby things ;) x


----------



## Rozie_1985

jen1604 said:


> I saw an amazing Paul Frank black leather changing bag the other day.I wanted it soooo much but it was on the back of someone elses pram and they were gone before I could ask where they got it :cry:
> 
> I have a Yummy Mummy one too Rozie,looks like we have similar taste in baby things ;) x

Hehe sounds like we do, i will keep my eyes open for a Paul Frank black leather changing bag hun x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

*MoonMuffin - *I have the same sleeper, the last one, its so cute:)

*Rozie_1985* - Love the paul frank stuff! I have little paul frank socks,


----------



## kimbobaloobob

omg i have so much to catch up on and smuch to post. I hate not having the internet


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Yay my LO's boots came this morning and i love them  !! proper soft!*
 



Attached Files:







DSC05258.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11









DSC05259.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Rozie_1985

Becyboo__x said:
 

> *Yay my LO's boots came this morning and i love them  !! proper soft!*

They are soooo cute can i ask where you got them from please? xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Next 
there proper soft inside with the furr!  xx*


----------



## dougie

somebody is going to have toasty toes!!
they are gorgeous becy!


----------



## 05wilkesm

those boots are so sweet! im gonna have to go get a pair now im mad on ugg boots for babies, im waiting til after christmas to buy the leopard print real uggs their gorgeous!
xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

corner Baby changing unit 99p of ebay :D
the rest are prezzies from his nanna
dungeriees and cadi are from babies r us 
the other two are from mother care :D
 



Attached Files:







!Bgp!-+wCGk~$(KGrHqEOKicEry!vFYmMBLGCf66ib!~~_35.jpg
File size: 5.8 KB
Views: 28









8609935713022848.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









8609935713101024.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2









411XiYuFhcL__SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 1









41viUcR7e3L__SL500_SY225_SX189_.jpg
File size: 2.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 05wilkesm

That changing unit was a right bargain!!
xx


----------



## kit603

Oh wow, that unit was a real bargain and it's lovely!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i thought so to :) just gotta hope i can fit it in my lil KA later lol


----------



## kit603

kimbobaloobob said:


> i thought so to :) just gotta hope i can fit it in my lil KA later lol

I suppose if push comes to shove you might be able to dismantle it?? Take a screwdriver?? Lol. Good luck x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*It should fit if you put the back seats down in the car and lye it down but it might be awkard cause its a corner thing  there always awkard fitting into places 

but if not only option is sticking it on the roof and tieing it down   x*


----------



## kimbobaloobob

lol im a bad enough driver as it is never mind with something stuck on my roof, if it wont fit in ill pinch my mums car for the day :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

* hope it fits 

iv just had a massive stress of putting my cot together! wasnt going to till he needed it as were ment to be moving next year sometime when hes here and everything but im impatient and wanted to see it all up and assembled  i havent got a mattress for it yet or bedding so this is it but off the website ill take a better one when its finally done sometime i january lol! looks pretty plain lol but will look better when iv got some bedding on and toys etc

*
 



Attached Files:







ProductImageTemplate.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## rwhite

Becyboo__x said:


> * hope it fits
> 
> iv just had a massive stress of putting my cot together! wasnt going to till he needed it as were ment to be moving next year sometime when hes here and everything but im impatient and wanted to see it all up and assembled  i havent got a mattress for it yet or bedding so this is it but off the website ill take a better one when its finally done sometime i january lol! looks pretty plain lol but will look better when iv got some bedding on and toys etc
> 
> *

What a lovely cot - have you got any ideas on what bedding you might get for it? Gotta love crib linen :haha: I feel like a geek admitting that, but it's so cute!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its abit plain but i spose thats what cots are just basic wood  i really want to get the mattress and bedding  to make it all nice lol but i havent got my money in yet and i said id wait till start janauary lol i like the lollipop lane treacle and bubble stuff liked it from the start but it looked quite expensive whenever i looked at it ill have to have a look around not looked that much lol.. x *


----------



## happygal

hi everyone, i thought it was about time i joined in :thumbup: here are a few of the little bits we've bought ....

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/3.jpg(towel, 2 pairs booties and a comforter)

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/4-1.jpg

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0040.jpg

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0041.jpg

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0042.jpg

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0043.jpg(cot quilt)

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0044.jpg(cot bumper)

https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0045.jpg(cot mobile)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i never knew matalan did baby bedding, think i might go have a nosey see if i can get that set :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Me tooo i didnt know they did baby stuff i bet ill go to mine and they wont have anything lol!  that bedding stuff is goregous  
and everything else is x*


----------



## happygal

our matalan sell loads of cheap baby clothes and lots of nursery stuff too. i love the bedding we got, its nice and thick and really soft, the quilt was £20 and the bumper was £15. they sell embroidered blankets to match as well and i think the towel in the first pic is part of the set too x


----------



## Kelz22

happygal said:


> hi everyone, i thought it was about time i joined in :thumbup: here are a few of the little bits we've bought ....
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/3.jpg(towel, 2 pairs booties and a comforter)
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/4-1.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0040.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0041.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0042.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0043.jpg(cot quilt)
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0044.jpg(cot bumper)
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0045.jpg(cot mobile)

All of your stuff is soooo cute :) Were did you get the `I love mummy` booties from?xxx


----------



## Blob

Awwww soooo much gorgeous stuff!!!! I cant wait to do this again next time :happydance:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

LO's nursery is nearly finished :D, Just got to put flooring down and organise it
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/173-1.jpg
close up of Babys boarder
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/172.jpg
Babys changing unit that cost me a whole 99p :D and all his fluffy bums and wipes ect
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/171.jpg
closer of all his toiletries
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/169.jpg
part of his cot and changing unit
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/167.jpg
chest of draws and play mat
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/165.jpg
Gliding crib
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/163.jpg
Another of his gliding crib.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Room looks lovely :D!
love the border paper aswell and love everything else 
you make me feel so unorganised :haha: i cant start his room till my sister goes back to uni after christmas :( cause she needs to use her room while shes here but when shes gone i can finally start with things :D to covert it into his room lol!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I love that nursery, I am obsessed with winnie the pooh but OH doesn't like it that much so I can only get away with so much :lol: xx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

a couple more bits :)
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/168.jpg
his wardrobe doors
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/166.jpg
forgot i had this :) photo album my mum got for him
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/170.jpg
his cot (with all MY teddys my OH wont let me have on our bed :'( ) and one of the only things my OH has chosen for him lol has to be man u :/


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my oh painted it ALL blue and said it was finished.... but it just felt too cold, so i waited till he went work and put the pooh bear and bottem half paper up.. Luckly he liked it


----------



## happygal

Kelz22 said:


> happygal said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone, i thought it was about time i joined in :thumbup: here are a few of the little bits we've bought ....
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/3.jpg(towel, 2 pairs booties and a comforter)
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/4-1.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0040.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0041.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0042.jpg
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0043.jpg(cot quilt)
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0044.jpg(cot bumper)
> 
> https://i834.photobucket.com/albums/zz270/happygal1981/LGIM0045.jpg(cot mobile)
> 
> 
> 
> All of your stuff is soooo cute :) Were did you get the `I love mummy` booties from?xxxClick to expand...

i got them from asdas yesterday, they were £3 x


----------



## 05wilkesm

Your winnie the pooh nursery is gorgeous!!!
i love it where did you get your wallpaper/border etc?
xxxx


----------



## kimbobaloobob

the boarder was 3 rolls for £5 (only needed one though) from a warehouse called JTF and the bottem paper was £3 a roll from a local shop called cut price wallpaper. Doubt this helps as one shop requires you to be a member (have to have your own bussiness to become a member) and the other is a local one.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can go to JTF i think still i used to be able to my mum used to be able to go but she didnt own a business she worked in boots warehouse duno how she managed to get a card to go :haha: but i havent been for ages might see if she still can and go cause they do some good bargains there!


----------



## kimbobaloobob

yup i got my gliding crib from there too was only £50 ish. If you sell stuff on ebay you can get a card of your own, just have to take proof of it. tis how i got mine :D


----------



## kit603

My uncle works at JTF so I can get in and get discount ;) Lol, going at the weekend actually. 

The nursery looks amazing, well done :D An inspiration to all the mummies on a tight budget :) I couldn't believe the price of nursery sets i've seen in places like Argos etc and I can't imagine i'll have that money to spend! Lol :blush: I still love that unit you got for 99p!!


----------



## nightkd

katy said:


> I love that nursery, I am obsessed with winnie the pooh but OH doesn't like it that much so I can only get away with so much :lol: xx

:shock: I LOVE Winnie the Pooh! I've added practically everything classic pooh from Target into our Baby Registry!! :blush:

Basically...our nursery is going to be Pooh themed whether DH likes it or not!!! (Fortunately he's okay with it....):rofl:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i get a 10% discount until march because i worked at alton towers (don't ask me how that works) but its only till march :( as for the budget, well it goes out the window when the flooring comes into it :( i want foam pads instead of carpets, you can get them with alpahet and numbers on them and fit together like a jigsaw, they are actually a toy but..... only problem is they are £20 for 24 so will cost £60-£80 for the flooring, will be softer and more educational for him in the long run though


----------



## Lover

Becyboo__x said:


> * hope it fits
> 
> iv just had a massive stress of putting my cot together! wasnt going to till he needed it as were ment to be moving next year sometime when hes here and everything but im impatient and wanted to see it all up and assembled  i havent got a mattress for it yet or bedding so this is it but off the website ill take a better one when its finally done sometime i january lol! looks pretty plain lol but will look better when iv got some bedding on and toys etc
> 
> *

Wow that's lovely and a great price too! Where's it from?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lover said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> * hope it fits
> 
> iv just had a massive stress of putting my cot together! wasnt going to till he needed it as were ment to be moving next year sometime when hes here and everything but im impatient and wanted to see it all up and assembled  i havent got a mattress for it yet or bedding so this is it but off the website ill take a better one when its finally done sometime i january lol! looks pretty plain lol but will look better when iv got some bedding on and toys etc
> 
> *
> 
> Wow that's lovely and a great price too! Where's it from?Click to expand...

Mamas and Papas website it was on sale from £100 to £80 might even go down more later on lol.. x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Cot Quilt

Cot Bumper

Sleep bag thing

Tigger bib with sleeves

Tigger sleepsuit
*


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Tigger outfit



Got these all from matalan didnt expect it to be so pricey  but i fel in love with the winnie pooh cot stuff  and i love tigger so thats why most stuff is tigger hehe 

Oh and i got a fleece blanket to go with the bedding i havent took a piccy of it though x*


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lovely stuff becyboo :)

I have tonnes and tonnes of tigger stuff, will take some pics tomorrow xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im now thinking my bedding and that sleeping bag things looks girly :huh: it dont does it? x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

No! It's not girly, it's about as neutral as you can get. I love winnie the pooh stuff :) xx


----------



## Jetters

I don't think it looks girly, it's neutral BeccyBoo!!

And I loveeee it, I want it, can't wait to shop!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Thanx .. i just looked at the sleeping bag/grow bag thing and thought would a boy look ok in that  but i think youve reasured me now thanx girls x*


----------



## Jetters

Oh god i've spent hours looking through this thread, now i'm full of ideas, can't wait to shop!

And I am DEFINITELY getting a Yummy Mummy bag- LOVE them!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Jetters said:


> Oh god i've spent hours looking through this thread, now i'm full of ideas, can't wait to shop!
> 
> And I am DEFINITELY getting a Yummy Mummy bag- LOVE them!

:thumbup:
one of my best buys hehe x


----------



## XxxIM08-09xxX

We bought this christening gown and the little slippers as soon as we found out we were having a girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







baby m's christening gown & bonnet.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 20









Baby M's Christening Slippers.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Becyboo__x said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Oh god i've spent hours looking through this thread, now i'm full of ideas, can't wait to shop!
> 
> And I am DEFINITELY getting a Yummy Mummy bag- LOVE them!
> 
> :thumbup:
> one of my best buys hehe xClick to expand...

I'm so jealous of both of you, you can't get those here in canada (at least no where I have found) I see them on ebay but the shipping looks like it will cost so much to get it here!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ill get you one over here  and bring it to you so i can have a holiday in canada  heehee i got mine quite early into my pregnancy and i had to think about it alot  cause it was quite expensive just for a bag but then when i got it was well worth it ! 

Awww i love christening stuff there so cute! i dont know weather to get my little boy christened im still thinking about it cause my dad was christened and FOB but i wasnt  so im unsure lol x*


----------



## buttons1

Lovely winnie the pooh stuff becky, I thought straight away someone has been to matalan hehe I have bought the blanket and sleeping bag from there they are sooo cute


----------



## Becyboo__x

*
I hardly go to matalan .. but heard someone get stuff on here so i was like hmmm i wanaa go look so went dint even know they did baby stuff but was dead impressed  x*


----------



## 05wilkesm

i think im going to have to take a trip too matalan!
i didnt know they did baby stuff! :)
xx


----------



## carriecinaz

Ordered our LO's nursery stuff earlier in the week. I can't wait to start getting it all together!

Crib Bedding and Decor:

https://www.beyond-bedding.com/pink-and-black-designer-baby-crib-bedding-set-discount.html

Crib (Espresso color) with matching dresser:

https://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.as...=F&IND=8&cmVirtualCat=&CmCatId=EXTERNAL|62709


----------



## 05wilkesm

carriecinaz that bedding and crib is soo nice!! i want it!!
xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

carriecinaz said:


> Ordered our LO's nursery stuff earlier in the week. I can't wait to start getting it all together!
> 
> Crib Bedding and Decor:
> 
> https://www.beyond-bedding.com/pink-and-black-designer-baby-crib-bedding-set-discount.html
> 
> Crib (Espresso color) with matching dresser:
> 
> https://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.as...=F&IND=8&cmVirtualCat=&CmCatId=EXTERNAL|62709

I adore that bedding!


----------



## Jetters

Me too, it's so funky!!


----------



## Scampie

I think its time to start shopping...Im 20 weeks and havent bought anything yet, am i the only one? Waiting for my scan next week, then i may go shopping crazy :)


----------



## carriecinaz

Scampie I didn't buy a thing until we had our scan and I knew it was a girlie! You are not alone hun!


----------



## kit603

carriecinaz said:


> Ordered our LO's nursery stuff earlier in the week. I can't wait to start getting it all together!
> 
> Crib Bedding and Decor:
> 
> https://www.beyond-bedding.com/pink-and-black-designer-baby-crib-bedding-set-discount.html
> 
> Crib (Espresso color) with matching dresser:
> 
> https://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.as...=F&IND=8&cmVirtualCat=&CmCatId=EXTERNAL|62709

OMG that stuff is absolutely gorgeous!! :thumbup:



Scampie said:


> I think its time to start shopping...Im 20 weeks and havent bought anything yet, am i the only one? Waiting for my scan next week, then i may go shopping crazy :)

Aww I wouldn't worry hun, a lot of people wait for the 20 week scan before they start doing the shopping :D Are you waiting until you find out the sex? (IF you're finding out the sex lol) or Are you just waiting till nearer the time? :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

carriecinaz said:


> Scampie I didn't buy a thing until we had our scan and I knew it was a girlie! You are not alone hun!

*Sorry this is random lol just thought id tell you !
on your siggy where you put when your due you put 2009 instead of 2010  xx*


----------



## carriecinaz

Becyboo__x said:


> carriecinaz said:
> 
> 
> Scampie I didn't buy a thing until we had our scan and I knew it was a girlie! You are not alone hun!
> 
> *Sorry this is random lol just thought id tell you !
> on your siggy where you put when your due you put 2009 instead of 2010  xx*Click to expand...

OMG Thank You!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Heehee its okay!
my midwife always puts 2009 done on things for my due date its cause not used to the new year yet x*


----------



## Shining Star

Wow! I have just had a mammoth B&B session and read right through this thread! Phew (sad I know). I now have loads of ideas and tonnes of stuff saved in 'bookmarks' so that I don't forget!! 

Can't wait until Feb 26th to find out what we are having now so that I can start shopping...shopping...shopping!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## kit603

Shining Star said:


> Wow! I have just had a mammoth B&B session and read right through this thread! Phew (sad I know). I now have loads of ideas and tonnes of stuff saved in 'bookmarks' so that I don't forget!!
> 
> Can't wait until Feb 26th to find out what we are having now so that I can start shopping...shopping...shopping!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Lol wow... i'm certainly not quite that brave!


----------



## 05wilkesm

i bought this off here, im so chuffed with it i love it! its from bloomingdales in New York and it was bnwt so im over the moon as i only payed £12 with two other outfits for it!! :D
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs124.snc3/17159_1287503822437_1075417678_869412_6604545_n.jpg


----------



## OmiOmen

I am new to this thread so have looked through some but not all of the posts. You all seem to have some fantastic things (I feel a bit cheap, lol). Here is the furniture we have Sorry about the photo quality it is my phone-cam. 

View attachment 55800

View attachment 55801

View attachment 55802

View attachment 55803

View attachment 55805


----------



## OmiOmen

...and the clothes and they are many layers deep in the draws so you can only see about half of what is there. The first two are the newborn and second two are 0-3 months and the last one is hats, socks, mittens and booties (although I have two sets of newborn booties now shown). I know have too many clothes but at least I don't have to panic about getting the washing done everyday for the clothes at least, lol.

View attachment 55807

View attachment 55808

View attachment 55809

View attachment 55810

View attachment 55811


----------



## carriecinaz

05wilkesm said:


> i bought this off here, im so chuffed with it i love it! its from bloomingdales in New York and it was bnwt so im over the moon as i only payed £12 with two other outfits for it!! :D
> https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs124.snc3/17159_1287503822437_1075417678_869412_6604545_n.jpg

That has got to be the CUTEST little outfit I have ever seen!


----------



## carriecinaz

OmiOmen said:


> ...and the clothes and they are many layers deep in the draws so you can only see about half of what is there. The first two are the newborn and second two are 0-3 months and the last one is hats, socks, mittens and booties (although I have two sets of newborn booties now shown). I know have too many clothes but at least I don't have to panic about getting the washing done everyday for the clothes at least, lol.
> 
> View attachment 55807
> 
> View attachment 55808
> 
> View attachment 55809
> 
> View attachment 55810
> 
> View attachment 55811

Wow girl you are on the ball!!! I saw all of those clothes and thought oh she must be ready to pop any day, then I scroll down and you are 22 weeks! LOL That's cute though you are all prepared early and nesting away :cloud9: Everything you have bought is adorable.


----------



## kit603

OmiOmen said:


> I am new to this thread so have looked through some but not all of the posts. You all seem to have some fantastic things (I feel a bit cheap, lol). Here is the furniture we have Sorry about the photo quality it is my phone-cam.
> 
> View attachment 55800
> 
> View attachment 55801
> 
> View attachment 55802
> 
> View attachment 55803
> 
> View attachment 55805

Don't be so hard on yourself (the cheap comment!). I think that your room actually looks lovely and you should be proud of yourself - you're very organised!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am a little over-prepared, lol. I think it is just the way that me and my husband are though. The only problem is now that we are almost done and I am going to be home from work from the end of the month (I had holidays to use on-top of maternity leave) and think I may get a bit bored.


----------



## Jetters

OmiOmen I think your room looks great! Where is the changing unit from- I really like it!


----------



## 05wilkesm

i wish i could be that organised!!
Just havent got the money atm :( 
xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you. Everything (expect the clothes and cat obviously, lol) is from Ikea, we are one of those very unoriginal people who buys everything from Ikea. I was panicking before Christmas that nothing would get done but we was very lucky (I really am so thankful) since we got Ikea and Argos vouchers for Christmas and my Mum paid for the cot and farther in-law paid for the travel system and grandma in=law will be getting us the tummy tub. So we just made sure that my wage was free when I got paid on new years eve.


----------



## bexie1985

were finally finished now, got my car seat yesterday... such a relief. 
Can start on the 3-6 months clothes now :) :happydance:

here are our last bits we got -
 



Attached Files:







bee2.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 403









car seat.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 404









bath.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 404









bowl.jpg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 403









yummy.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 05wilkesm

Awww yummy mummy bag!!!
So jealous!
xx


----------



## bexie1985

was a xmas pressie from the OH :) i love it!! they have them cheaper on ebay..... go treat urself!! x


----------



## 05wilkesm

oh i might have too ;)
xx


----------



## Shining Star

kit603 said:


> Shining Star said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I have just had a mammoth B&B session and read right through this thread! Phew (sad I know). I now have loads of ideas and tonnes of stuff saved in 'bookmarks' so that I don't forget!!
> 
> Can't wait until Feb 26th to find out what we are having now so that I can start shopping...shopping...shopping!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Lol wow... i'm certainly not quite that brave!Click to expand...

To be honest 'read' is a bit of an exaggeration! I looked at the pretty pictures mostly!:rofl:


----------



## kit603

Shining Star said:


> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shining Star said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I have just had a mammoth B&B session and read right through this thread! Phew (sad I know). I now have loads of ideas and tonnes of stuff saved in 'bookmarks' so that I don't forget!!
> 
> Can't wait until Feb 26th to find out what we are having now so that I can start shopping...shopping...shopping!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Lol wow... i'm certainly not quite that brave!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest 'read' is a bit of an exaggeration! I looked at the pretty pictures mostly!:rofl:Click to expand...

Lmao... even so, you did well considering how many pages there are!


----------



## carriecinaz

bexie1985 said:


> were finally finished now, got my car seat yesterday... such a relief.
> Can start on the 3-6 months clothes now :) :happydance:
> 
> here are our last bits we got -

bexie, that baby bag is adorable!!! I have never heard of yummy mummy I don't think we have that in the states.


----------



## carriecinaz

Here is a pic of my baby bag. It also came with a changing pad, burp cloth and bib! It was a Christmas present from hubby.
 



Attached Files:







P1110028.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 68


----------



## bexie1985

oo i like it. do they do it in any other colours?? x


----------



## Lil-woowoo

:flower: Love the juicy couture bag, its gorgeous x


----------



## carriecinaz

bexie1985 said:


> oo i like it. do they do it in any other colours?? x

Thanks! I'm not sure if they have this one in any other color. It's called the pink prepster bag. He got it on ebay.


----------



## 05wilkesm

i really wanted a juicy couture baby bag!
Might have to ask for one as my birthday present lol, what are they like though has it got enough room in etc??
xx


----------



## carriecinaz

05wilkesm said:


> i really wanted a juicy couture baby bag!
> Might have to ask for one as my birthday present lol, what are they like though has it got enough room in etc??
> xx

It is huge! Way bigger than I thought it would be. Lots of pockets and it's terri cloth so it should clean fairly easily. Only drawback is it doesn't have a thicker longer shoulder strap. I can put it over my shoulder but the one handle falls down easily. It also might be too big to put in the stroller storage area at the bottom. I will have to buy one of those hooks for the stroller to hang it on I think.


----------



## Shining Star

kit603 said:


> Shining Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kit603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shining Star said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I have just had a mammoth B&B session and read right through this thread! Phew (sad I know). I now have loads of ideas and tonnes of stuff saved in 'bookmarks' so that I don't forget!!
> 
> Can't wait until Feb 26th to find out what we are having now so that I can start shopping...shopping...shopping!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Lol wow... i'm certainly not quite that brave!Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest 'read' is a bit of an exaggeration! I looked at the pretty pictures mostly!:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao... even so, you did well considering how many pages there are!Click to expand...

Yeah, but am off work with bronchitis and can't really get off the sofa (other than to take a slow walk to the loo) as I wheeze so badly. :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

carriecinaz said:


> Here is a pic of my baby bag. It also came with a changing pad, burp cloth and bib! It was a Christmas present from hubby.

god! I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## danniemum2be

ooohhh i have so much to add finally got a new camerao will have to add my entire baby collection, may take a while x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

BUMP!:D

I still love a good nosy!


----------



## 05wilkesm

i'll have to post some pictures later! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## glitterbomb

Lisalovesbean said:


> I'm a third trimie on team yellow and here are some of my bits...I haven't put my cot and 2 prams up, they are boxed and not built yet, but I have a Bugaboo Cameleon in Denim and a Bugaboo Bee in Red.....but here are some the bits I have photographed...
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama009.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama012.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama018.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama025.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama027.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama029.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama031.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama032.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama033.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama034.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama035.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama036.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama038.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama039.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama040.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama041.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama004.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama006.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama008.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama015.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama017.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama020.jpg
> 
> https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r45/lisagotnoshame/mama022.jpg

I love EVERYTHING you bought!:cloud9:


----------



## LittleAurora

what a lovely moses basket!! where did you get it?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's from boots :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!!!


----------



## Pixie81

I keep looking on here at everyone's lovely things. There's so many different pieces of clothing that everyone has that I haven't seen in any of the shops around here. 

I have only just managed to upload some pics on to my new laptop so I thought I would have a go at putting some up. We have SOOOOO much baby stuff it'd take up my whole memory card if I took pics of everything, but here are a few of my favourite pieces...
 



Attached Files:







Baby's room 005.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 22









Baby's room 002.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 16









Car seat.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 8









Dream swing.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 15









Sola - orchid.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Pixie81

and here's some more.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC01473.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 13









DSC01475.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 19









DSC01476.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 15









DSC01477.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 11









DSC01478.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pixie81

and some more!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01480.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









DSC01481.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5









DSC01482.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5









DSC01483.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC01484.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Pixie81

.....and these are some bits my hubby bought. We decided on the name Amelia before we even fell pregnant (actually, before we were even married!), so he went out and bought these when we found out we were definately having a girl! Lol. x
 



Attached Files:







DSC01486.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## staycutee

Pixie those little socks are so cute!


----------



## Pixie81

I know! They're so tiny! Can't wait for her to wear them! x


----------



## 05wilkesm

i was gonna get that baby swing pixie but im not intitled to the sure start grant so thats gone out the window :( its soo gorgeous though!! lol.
xx


----------



## Pixie81

I thought EVERY pregnant woman in the country was entitled to the Health in Pregnancy Grant? We got the dream swing in the sale. It was £69 reduced from £80. Bargain! My sister loves Cath Kidston and it kind of reminds me of her designs which is why I bought it. Plus its so cute and girly! xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

yeah i got the HIP grant but not the sure start grant, though i'd be intitled to it as im under 16 but still not :(
it was a bargain at £69 too!!
xx


----------



## Heidi

lots of lovely stuff!


----------



## Windmills

Pixie81 said:


> .....and these are some bits my hubby bought. We decided on the name Amelia before we even fell pregnant (actually, before we were even married!), so he went out and bought these when we found out we were definately having a girl! Lol. x

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Kelz22

Got these the other day :)

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4417556|Baby+bouncers+and+swings|14417557.htm

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...4|cat_14417556|Playmats+and+gyms|14417567.htm


----------



## xxEMZxx

05wilkesm said:


> yeah i got the HIP grant but not the sure start grant, though i'd be intitled to it as im under 16 but still not :(
> it was a bargain at £69 too!!
> xx

You should def be entitled to it if you are under 16, I'm sure I read all under 18's are entitled and even if not you can apply once baby is here if you will be getting child tax credits!!

Everyone has such lovely stuff I'm gonna take pics of what I have and post them up soon! (Half my stuff is at my mums and other half at partners lol)..


----------



## 05wilkesm

im under 18 so my mum has to claim it and she gets too much child tax credit, it so annoying though cos even my mum said if she sat around not working just sponging off of them she would get more help and probably more money! :haha: 

By the way everyone has such gorgeous stuff too, i need to find my camera lead to i can post some pics!!
xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

This is the bedding im getting :)
https://www.toysbythebundle.co.uk/ekmps/shops/legoplaysets/images/wondermain0932.jpg
xx


----------



## x-li-x

wow i love that bedding  xx


----------



## xxEMZxx

Cute :)


----------



## Miss_Bump

BF really wanted to dress little girl up in fancy dress :roll:
Like Spiderman and The Hulk and i put my foot down as its a girl and i dont want people thinking we have a boy lol
BUT i let him get this as i thought it was cute :haha:
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g154/SK1PP3R_01/41L7Xr250jL_SX315_SY375_.jpg


----------



## 05wilkesm

OMG! i want that babygrow,
If you dont mind me asking, Wheres it from?x


----------



## Heidi

Heres a couple of things we got recently :flower:

Infant car seat wrap
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609696388700576.jpg

https://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1457/photo0427n.jpg


----------



## carriecinaz

Heidi that lamp is sooooooo adorable!!!! I'm in love with it how cute!


----------



## Miss_Bump

05wilkesm said:


> OMG! i want that babygrow,
> If you dont mind me asking, Wheres it from?x

It was from Mothercare :happydance:

Isnt it cute
xx


----------



## x-li-x

Aww we have one of hose carseat wraps but the ladybug one , they are so cute  x


----------



## Jellyt

Pixie81 said:


> I keep looking on here at everyone's lovely things. There's so many different pieces of clothing that everyone has that I haven't seen in any of the shops around here.
> 
> I have only just managed to upload some pics on to my new laptop so I thought I would have a go at putting some up. We have SOOOOO much baby stuff it'd take up my whole memory card if I took pics of everything, but here are a few of my favourite pieces...

We have the luna mix in orchid too :happydance:


----------



## Heidi

x-li-x said:


> Aww we have one of hose carseat wraps but the ladybug one , they are so cute  x

I just had to get one when i saw them, there such a good idea! :thumbup:



> carriecinaz
> Heidi that lamp is sooooooo adorable!!!! I'm in love with it how cute!

Thanks, you cant see in the pic very well but we have the matching boarder too, its from the M&P range 'once upon a time'


----------



## Pixie81

Jellyt said:


> Pixie81 said:
> 
> 
> I keep looking on here at everyone's lovely things. There's so many different pieces of clothing that everyone has that I haven't seen in any of the shops around here.
> 
> I have only just managed to upload some pics on to my new laptop so I thought I would have a go at putting some up. We have SOOOOO much baby stuff it'd take up my whole memory card if I took pics of everything, but here are a few of my favourite pieces...
> 
> We have the luna mix in orchid too :happydance:Click to expand...

It's such a lovely colour isn't it? I must admit, its what made me buy it! I love the flowery straps and the footmuff too. So cute and girly :kiss: x


----------



## Pixie81

We went shopping in Milton Keynes yesterday and bought some more baby clothes! These are my favourites... I also bought cute little socks to match the dress but I can't find a pic of them on the website.
 



Attached Files:







pumpkin patch dress.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 6









pumpkin patch hairband.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 2









pumpkin patch hat.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3









debenhams.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxEMZxx

A few bits and pieces that I have bought..

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41iFtHx3ThL._SL500_AA280_.jpg
https://www.babylady.co.uk/images/mamas_and_papas_mmobile_barnaby_button.jpg
https://asda.scene7.com/is-viewers/dhtml/images/spacer.gif
https://asda.scene7.com/is-viewers/dhtml/images/spacer.gif
https://asda.scene7.com/is-viewers/dhtml/images/spacer.gif


----------



## Heidi

^^ ^i have the same bouncer, its so cute!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Finally sorted through LO's bits and bobs so thought I'd post a few of the things we've got :D 


 



Attached Files:







P090310_18.48.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11









P090310_18.49.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8









P090310_18.49[01].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12









P090310_18.55[01].jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7









P090310_18.56.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

And a few more bits 
 



Attached Files:







P090310_18.56[02].jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









P090310_18.59.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 6









P090310_19.01.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9









P090310_19.03.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10









P090310_19.17.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 05wilkesm

Kayleigh your stuff is gorgeous i want it all!!
xx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

And a couple more bits.. As you can probably tell I've got a bit of a thing for shoes lol. 
 



Attached Files:







P090310_19.18[01].jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 1









P090310_18.57.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









P090310_19.23.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3









P090310_19.24[01].jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 2









P090310_19.24[02].jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

05wilkesm said:


> Kayleigh your stuff is gorgeous i want it all!!
> xx

Thank you!! We got some real bargains on them bits. We've got a next children's store where I live and they have some brilliant sales!!


----------



## May Mum2b

Heidi said:


> ^^ ^i have the same bouncer, its so cute!

me too, i got hubby to set it up last night and i love it, so does the cat!! having to keep shoe-ing him out of it! little monkey.. 

i can't wait to have the baby in it.. it does say suitable for newborn but do you not think the back is a little to high for a newborn, i wasn't sure but i think it seems like they'd be bent in the middle a little too much for a new born.. but i am a 1st time mum so i might not know anything..


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

May Mum2b said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> ^^ ^i have the same bouncer, its so cute!
> 
> me too, i got hubby to set it up last night and i love it, so does the cat!! having to keep shoe-ing him out of it! little monkey..
> 
> i can't wait to have the baby in it.. it does say suitable for newborn but do you not think the back is a little to high for a newborn, i wasn't sure but i think it seems like they'd be bent in the middle a little too much for a new born.. but i am a 1st time mum so i might not know anything..Click to expand...

I've got that bouncer aswell.. It comes with a little detachable bit that fits a newborn in if that makes sense lol.. I thought that aswell at first but after I'd had a little play around it made sense lol


----------



## Heidi

May Mum2b said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> ^^ ^i have the same bouncer, its so cute!
> 
> me too, i got hubby to set it up last night and i love it, so does the cat!! having to keep shoe-ing him out of it! little monkey..
> 
> i can't wait to have the baby in it.. it does say suitable for newborn but do you not think the back is a little to high for a newborn, i wasn't sure but i think it seems like they'd be bent in the middle a little too much for a new born.. but i am a 1st time mum so i might not know anything..Click to expand...

It has a head support in it so should be fine for newborns, mine was originally my nephews and he loved it although he out grew it very quick he was lifting his head very early on so didnt last long in it!


----------



## Vicyi

Lisalovesbean said:


> Vicyi said:
> 
> 
> Lisalovesbean i LOVE your stuff!! Especially ur moses basket! Where is it from?!?!
> 
> Thanks Vicyi, Thank You....I'm still buying even though Marlow's here! The moses is rather lovely I agree!.. it's from Boots...Zooby Island range by Koto...was £48 or close to that! There's a whole nursery range!
> 
> The leopard suits are gawj...i have them in four different sizes and also the hoody jacket version too....love lp!Click to expand...

Lol i got the Zooby bug too now! lol. Just decked out the whole nursery in it! :thumbup:


----------



## Vicyi

dougie said:


> So i shall get the ball rolling again then shall i!! :p
> 
> Snuggle blanket for the carseat/pram for our bumpy bee!
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0892.jpg
> 
> [/IMG]

LOVE LOVE LOVE this! Where is it from? x


----------



## Heidi

Vicyi said:


> dougie said:
> 
> 
> So i shall get the ball rolling again then shall i!! :p
> 
> Snuggle blanket for the carseat/pram for our bumpy bee!
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk50/dougie106/Louie%20Stuff/100_0892.jpg
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE this! Where is it from? xClick to expand...

These are so cute i have the bear one, there from Babies R Us
:thumbup:


----------



## LolaAnn

Have just read through pages and pages and pages of this thread and I love it so much!! Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!!

Here's the stuff I have so far:

Maxi-Cosi Carseat, Bloom Baby Lounger,, a Baby Einstein Play Gym and Cot (all off eBay :haha:)

Oh and last pic free nappies from various places, baby carrier, and sleeping bag :)
 



Attached Files:







image001.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4









image011.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 4









image010.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2









cot.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 3









image009.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LolaAnn

Little Ralph Lauren clothes and my favourite outfit from Zara, plus some shoes
 



Attached Files:







ralphy1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









ralphy2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









image006.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4









image003.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









image014.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LolaAnn

Some Sleepsuits and Onsies.. Jasper Conran and John Lewis
& More bits and bobs and clothes etc
 



Attached Files:







image013.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









image008.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 2









image004.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









image005.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4









image007.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emma1980

Heidi said:


> May Mum2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> ^^ ^i have the same bouncer, its so cute!
> 
> me too, i got hubby to set it up last night and i love it, so does the cat!! having to keep shoe-ing him out of it! little monkey..
> 
> i can't wait to have the baby in it.. it does say suitable for newborn but do you not think the back is a little to high for a newborn, i wasn't sure but i think it seems like they'd be bent in the middle a little too much for a new born.. but i am a 1st time mum so i might not know anything..Click to expand...
> 
> It has a head support in it so should be fine for newborns, mine was originally my nephews and he loved it although he out grew it very quick he was lifting his head very early on so didnt last long in it!Click to expand...

I have this one and its not much good for newborns, the back was way too high for fin (still is!) he slips sideways in it... ended up buying a more supportive one!


----------



## meldmac

Here's some stuff for my little man:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0702.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0701.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0700.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0699.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0698.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## meldmac

And a few more...
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0697.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 9









DSCN0696.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0705.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4









DSCN0703.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0704.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## djt

hers sum of minee
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0081.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0082.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0083.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









Photo-0084.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









Photo-0086.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## djt

and moreee
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0087.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









ProductImageTemplate[6].jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 2









SweetPeaCarryC125x4[1].gif
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5









SweetPeaStroller125x4[1].gif
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3









a20[1].jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 05wilkesm

i havent really posted anything here so i thought i might aswell :)
 



Attached Files:







!BmLwDt!CGk~$(KGrHqMH-DMEtq!jRYc1BLeutM3Uuw~~_12.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6









img-thing.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 3









juicy_stroller[1].jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6









nappy%20warpper.jpg
File size: 65.6 KB
Views: 1









SGS01263_87811.jpg
File size: 69.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 05wilkesm

few more..
 



Attached Files:







baby_lullaby_pink_projector.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









425282580796.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 3









Blossom%20Farm%20Sit%20Me%20Up%20Cosy.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nightkd

05wilkesm said:


> few more..

What is that 3rd thing? The one with the baby sat on it....

xx


----------



## 05wilkesm

nightkd said:


> 05wilkesm said:
> 
> 
> few more..
> 
> What is that 3rd thing? The one with the baby sat on it....
> 
> xxClick to expand...

its a sit me up cosy, its great cos you can change it for how old your baby is like it goes in a ring for when your babys newborn and that, i love it :)
heres the link incase i didnt make sense :haha: xx
https://www.elc.co.uk/toy/blossom-farm-sit-me-up-cosy/


----------



## nightkd

05wilkesm said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05wilkesm said:
> 
> 
> few more..
> 
> What is that 3rd thing? The one with the baby sat on it....
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> its a sit me up cosy, its great cos you can change it for how old your baby is like it goes in a ring for when your babys newborn and that, i love it :)
> heres the link incase i didnt make sense :haha: xx
> https://www.elc.co.uk/toy/blossom-farm-sit-me-up-cosy/Click to expand...

Ahh! That's awesome!! :D I always wondered what people were talking about when they mentioned those.... :lol:

xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=208341&id=772731039&l=1fb5e729de


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Finally got our buggy :dance:.. Got it all out at OH mum's to have a play with it.. So here it is :D... Love it
 



Attached Files:







25521_1408342926194_1161061396_31231841_5281870_n.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 22









25521_1408342966195_1161061396_31231842_6117525_n.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Lenasmommy226

i love the yummy mummy diaper bag. and the swing in the last few photos.

unfortunatly i still have to get both items.


----------



## Pixie81

Some more bits I've purchased recently...
 



Attached Files:







DSC01577.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 8









DSC01578.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 4









izziwotnot crib bumper.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 7









Gliding chair.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Pixie81

LittleAurora, you have bought a LOT of nappies!!!! Lol.


----------



## LittleAurora

lol...those are stage one, two and three!! lol not just newborn lol


----------



## Pixie81

Still, it's good to be that organised! Do you mind me asking how many packs of each size have you bought?


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

I bought this, it was £60 from argos x


https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/bouncer.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

emm...not sire how many exactly prob 6-7 new born 10 2nd size and 10 3rd size It will prob be too many but there are loads of ppl having babies that could use them if my bubs grows out of a size quickly


----------



## sazza

Little Aurora - where did you get your changing station from - it looks like it has a load of room to store all of the essentials :)


----------



## LittleAurora

mine is a little older but you can see the same one in a neutral colour here...

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Brevi-bath-dresser/dp/B000JEAF9S?_encoding=UTF8&


----------



## xxEMZxx

Some of my stuff..
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs482.ash1/26407_116400508374535_100000137606651_273959_7630056_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs482.ash1/26407_116400511707868_100000137606651_273960_177090_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs502.snc3/26407_116400521707867_100000137606651_273961_780791_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs482.ash1/26407_116400541707865_100000137606651_273963_6713210_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs482.snc3/26407_116400551707864_100000137606651_273964_2417219_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs502.snc3/26407_116400581707861_100000137606651_273967_5537137_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs482.snc3/26407_116400595041193_100000137606651_273969_5209511_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs502.snc3/26407_116400611707858_100000137606651_273971_3872778_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs482.ash1/26407_116400621707857_100000137606651_273972_4918717_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs482.ash1/26407_116401421707777_100000137606651_273978_5485321_n.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

so cute!


----------



## veganmum2be

05wilkesm said:


> This is the bedding im getting :)
> https://www.toysbythebundle.co.uk/ekmps/shops/legoplaysets/images/wondermain0932.jpg
> xx

can i ask where you got that?
i'm hello kitty crazy, and my flat is decorated in hello kitty :blush: if i have a girl, i would love to get her hello kitty stuff, and that bedding set is gorgeous!

xx


----------



## sazza

Veganmum, I love hello kitty too. Could we see pics of your flat? I know it's off topic, but I'm nosey!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

sazza said:


> Veganmum, I love hello kitty too. Could we see pics of your flat? I know it's off topic, but I'm nosey!!!

haha next time i go to my mums, i'll borrow her camera, and i'll photograph it.
i'm particularly proud of my kitchen :winkwink: but i don't have a camera at the moment, and phone camera sucks. :(
i'll be sure to come back and hijack the thread though, excuse to show it off :blush:


----------



## sazza

They have free delivery when you spend £25 or more on clothes. I couldn't resist getting a few essentials for Bubs! I also bought a couple of packs of plain white sleepsuits, and scratch mits. Since I've ordered, and saved the pics - some of the items are already out of stock!!!
 



Attached Files:







thumper.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 4









frog towel.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 3









bibs.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 3









towel.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hmu04146

My friends are not interested if im not drinking so im in on a sat night, which has led me to reading this whole thread... how sad! Everyones stuff is beautiful! I have bought a hat and mittens set and tiny socks, I should know better as im super early and had a mmc last time but I saw bubs heartbeat on us and couldnt stop myself! x


----------



## sazza

hmu04146 said:


> My friends are not interested if im not drinking so im in on a sat night, which has led me to reading this whole thread... how sad! Everyones stuff is beautiful! I have bought a hat and mittens set and tiny socks, I should know better as im super early and had a mmc last time but I saw bubs heartbeat on us and couldnt stop myself! x

This is a great thread to read through, absolutely brill for ideas! Can we see pics of your hat and mittens set? Sorry to hear of your loss. I think the fact you've seen the heartbeat of bubs gives you the PMA you need. x


----------



## Pops

Here is a few of the things that we have for Missy :cloud9:

Cot bedding
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/BeddingBale.jpg

Custom fabric for Bug
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/Fabric.jpg

Bug
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/Bugaboo.jpg

Some of her clothes
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/2ndSofa.jpg

https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/DSC00314.jpg

Moses Basket
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/MosesBasket.gif

Lounger
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/BloomBabyLounger.jpg

Highchair
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/BloomFrescoSeat.jpg

Blanket
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/IzziwotnotFleecePramBlanket.jpg

Crib
https://i385.photobucket.com/albums/oo300/Paula1b/Baby%20Things/KatieCrib.jpg


----------



## stephx

Pops- may I ask where your cot bedding is from :D Ive been looking everywhere for a plain white set!!

xx


----------



## Pops

Of course hun, its Izziwotnot, the same as her moses basket and her blankets :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## stephx

Thanks!! Its really lovely, I really like the moses basket aswell :D

xx


----------



## Pops

It is just stunning stuff. It was the only moses basket I wanted but it was really quite expensive but I then found a new one on eBay in the next town and emailed the lady and she sold us it for £40!!! Absolute bargain!! :yipee:

xxx


----------



## aimee_1691

awwwwwwwwww you have gorgeous stuff!!! love all the clothes too x


----------



## Pops

aimee_1691 said:


> awwwwwwwwww you have gorgeous stuff!!! love all the clothes too x

Thank you :flower:

That pic was taken about 8 weeks ago and it wasn't all of it and since then, she has probably double that :blush: We have had to tell people to stop buying stuff already!

xxx


----------



## Parkep

Our stroller/carseat yes its green for a girl but we want to use it for future babies too and we both really liked it :) 

https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-6132071dt.jpg

Our crib
https://catalog.sears.ca/wcsstore/MasterCatalog/images/catalog/65/23/323065230_1_244.jpg

Our bedding (haven't bought it yet) 
https://www.babybeddingtown.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/s/w/swirlroom-lg.jpg

I would take a picture of our clothes but my camera is broke :(


----------



## Pops

Gorgeous stuff!! :flower:

I especially love your bedding :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Parkep

thanks pops, im not one for pastel colours (sorry if anyone is) 
I like bright lol


----------



## LolaAnn

Pops I thought you were me when I was looking at your photos!! hahha! I have the same moses basket and lounger as you ... love them so much.. can't wait to put lil man in them!!


----------



## BoLt_InFeRnO

Parkep said:


> Our stroller/carseat yes its green for a girl but we want to use it for future babies too and we both really liked it :)
> 
> https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-6132071dt.jpg
> 
> Our crib
> https://catalog.sears.ca/wcsstore/MasterCatalog/images/catalog/65/23/323065230_1_244.jpg
> 
> Our bedding (haven't bought it yet)
> https://www.babybeddingtown.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/s/w/swirlroom-lg.jpg
> 
> I would take a picture of our clothes but my camera is broke :(

wow. where is that stroller from. its stunning.


----------



## Try Rocking

Parkep is that the Monique crib? It looks identical to the one we got!


----------



## Parkep

sophie-lou i got it from toys r us. we love it :) 

Try Rocking- It is :) we got a really good deal on it and LOVE the color! (do you like it?)


----------



## Try Rocking

Did you get the cognac as well? That's what we got! I love it, it's beautiful!


----------



## Parkep

I got the espresso, :) its still in its box :( lol hopefully moving soon.....


----------



## Try Rocking

Oooh that was pretty too! Don't worry, ours didn't get set up until she was about 2 months old.. and she still hasn't used it other than to lay in it while I put away her laundry lol


----------



## xprincessx

I'll post Callum's clothes but there are quite a few so sorry lol

https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/9783/englandvest.jpg
England vest

https://img692.imageshack.us/img692/2646/giraffevest.jpg
G is for Giraffe vest

https://img121.imageshack.us/img121/5062/whitevests.jpg
White sleeveless vests

https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8642/whitevests2.jpg
White short sleeved vests

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/1720/wordvests.jpg
White vests with sayings

https://img718.imageshack.us/img718/5366/wordvests2.jpg
White vests with sayings 2

https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/811/yellowvests.jpg
Cream short sleeved vests


----------



## xprincessx

https://img443.imageshack.us/img443/3338/bearsnowsuit.jpg
Bear snowsuit

https://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7707/dinosaursleepsuits.jpg
Dinosaur sleepsuits

https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/5479/dottybearsleepsuits.jpg
White sleepsuits with dots/bears on

https://img175.imageshack.us/img175/7770/giraffesleepsuithat.jpg
G is for Giraffe sleepsuit with hat

https://img80.imageshack.us/img80/8112/whitesleepsuits2.jpg
White sleepsuits (he has 6 of these)

https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6220/winniepoohsleepsuits.jpg
Winnie the Pooh sleepsuits

https://img709.imageshack.us/img709/2198/yellowsleepsuits.jpg
Cream sleepsuits


----------



## xprincessx

https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/4784/anklesocks.jpg
Ankle socks

https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/5078/babyprincehatbooties.jpg
Baby prince hat + booties

https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/627/cheekysocks.jpg
Cheeky socks

https://img535.imageshack.us/img535/16/wordsocks.jpg
Socks with sayings on

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/5531/socksz.jpg
White socks (he's got 18pairs of these lol)

https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/7537/scratchmits.jpg
White scratch mits

https://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8508/littleprincesocks.jpg
Little prince socks

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/2416/hatscratchmits.jpg
White hat + scratch mits


----------



## xprincessx

https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/5786/birdoutfit.jpg
White birdie outfit

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/8273/littlestarromper.jpg
Blue little star romper

https://img14.imageshack.us/img14/428/mybestfrienddungarees.jpg
Bear dungarees

https://img340.imageshack.us/img340/8499/starromper.jpg
Star romper


----------



## xprincessx

https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3687/winniepoohfleece.jpg
Winnie the pooh fleece

https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/8001/cheekyhoodie.jpg
Cheeky hoodie

https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8052/knittedcardigan.jpg
Cardigan my mum's friend knitted

https://img688.imageshack.us/img688/8344/surfislandhoodie.jpg
Surf island hoodie


----------



## xprincessx

https://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4478/3littlelionstshirt.jpg
3 little lions shirt

https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2889/cheekybeartshirt.jpg
Cheeky bear t-shirt

https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/4509/sno1dribblertshirt.jpg
England's no.1 dribbler t-shirt

https://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4363/futureenglandcaptaintsh.jpg
Future england captain t-shirt

https://img243.imageshack.us/img243/3953/futurefootballstartshir.jpg
Future football star t-shirt

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/4748/handsomejustlikemydaddy.jpg
Handsome just like my daddy t-shirt

https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2471/herecomestroubletshirt.jpg
Here comes trouble t-shirt

https://img684.imageshack.us/img684/4592/horsetshirt.jpg
Horse shirt

https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/7568/hugwaitingtohappentshir.jpg
I'm a hug waiting to happen shirt

https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/8270/mickeytshirt.jpg
Mickey mouse t-shirt

https://img145.imageshack.us/img145/5197/sworldtshirt.jpg
Mummy's world revolves around me shirt

https://img708.imageshack.us/img708/3510/mydaddyissupercooltshir.jpg
My daddy is super cool t-shirt

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1628/newkidintowntshirt.jpg
New kid in town t-shirt

https://img37.imageshack.us/img37/6395/stripeytshirt.jpg
Stripey shirt

https://img412.imageshack.us/img412/9319/stripytshirt.jpg
Stripey t-shirt

https://img532.imageshack.us/img532/358/zebratshirt.jpg
Zebra, tiger and gator go on safari t-shirt


----------



## xprincessx

https://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3077/beltedjeans.jpg
Blue jeans with belt

https://img175.imageshack.us/img175/2247/blacktrackies.jpg
Black tracksuit bottoms

https://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2254/darkbluejoggers.jpg
Dark blue joggers

https://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2923/giraffejeans.jpg
Giraffe jeans

https://img707.imageshack.us/img707/8365/giraffejeans2.jpg
Giraffe/monkey jeans

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/5748/greyjoggers.jpg
Grey joggers

https://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4999/jeansbm.jpg
Jeans

https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1198/lightbluejoggers.jpg
Light blue joggers

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/1640/stripeyjoggers.jpg
Blue stripey joggers


----------



## xprincessx

https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/4834/bearbooties.jpg
Green booties

https://img31.imageshack.us/img31/7412/checkeredbooties.jpg
Blue checkered shoes

https://img683.imageshack.us/img683/6122/dogbooties.jpg
Dog booties

https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/5317/englandbootees.jpg
England shoes

https://img532.imageshack.us/img532/7278/goinghomeoutfitfromhosp.jpg
Going home outfit from hospital


----------



## MummyGooch

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs586.snc3/30914_450897790277_555545277_5835002_2247904_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs526.ash1/30914_450897755277_555545277_5835000_3872080_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs566.snc3/30914_450897765277_555545277_5835001_298150_n.jpg


----------



## Heidi

^^ i also have the Xcursion its fantastic and Millie loves being out in it too!


----------



## honeybun

We have milllions of clothes from brandnew to stuff my friend gave me (she pasing down as her baby girl grows out of lol) our lil girl is so far kitted out till roughly 6 months old lol.

We`have most things for nursery just gotta get paint for it and paint it, plus some decor bits and a wardrobe.Nursery wont be fully done for another month maybe.Cant wait to put all pics up :)


----------



## KiansMummy

Some of Kians things. some r creased cos ben storing them in carrier bags until we've finished decorating the room x

https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_89301.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_8840.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_81652.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_79871.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_79231.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_77094.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_77093.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_75441.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_7157.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_68075.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_68074.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_5335.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_52495.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_52494.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_44921.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_44402.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_4303.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_36582.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_3169.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_2612.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_2327.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_0278.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_08781.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_0933.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_12722.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IMG_1729.jpg


Sorry for pic overload , didnt realise how many pictures i had taken lol xx


----------



## happy_mom

oooh i love this thread....ladies all of you'll have gourgeious collections i love all of it!!:winkwink: here are some of the pics i have baught for LO.. i have found the gender as a boy still i have baught things in neautral just in case :haha:

but still i have not baught the pram and cot bed some bits.... looking forward!!
 



Attached Files:







PIC_0515.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 20









PIC_0516.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 23









PIC_0518.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 22









PIC_0520.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## happy_mom

some more...
 



Attached Files:







PIC_0521.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8









PIC_0523.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10









PIC_0531.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 12









PIC_0530.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 8









PIC_0538.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Agiboma

so cute i love them all


----------



## trumpetbum

Mostly clothes. I don't use a pram really but sil gave us her people carrier in case we get any icey days when I need to go out, but I'll prob just get a lift or a taxi :lol: My 6m+ buggy is in my mums, I put a deposit on my nursing chair, Moses basket is in mums. Still to get amby nature's nest and real nappies. Here's what we have at home (except buggy :lol:)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/thumbnailgenerator.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babystuff.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babeclothes2.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babeclothes.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babeclothe7.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babeclothe6.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babeclothe5.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babeclothe4.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/babeclothes3.jpg


----------



## Jayde1991

These are some of the newborn(and up to 11lb) stuff me and my OH brought before we knew the gender of the baby. We have to go shopping again because we are having a girl.
https://i49.tinypic.com/34oqbz9.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/200wc2w.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/167p154.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/2rg0rbc.jpghttps://i48.tinypic.com/11avbde.jpg
https://i48.tinypic.com/21no7cy.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/2cofrrq.jpghttps://i46.tinypic.com/1zvc309.jpghttps://i47.tinypic.com/ej7vir.jpghttps://i49.tinypic.com/jqkyz8.jpghttps://i50.tinypic.com/296m6hg.jpg

We brought load more clothes but these are all i have had time to takes photos off.
we have also got blankets,bottles and other stuff that i can find because my OH has put them in a safe place :shrug:


----------



## veganmum2be

here is some pics of my fave clothes for my boy so far :D
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/0112.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/026.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/0043.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/0033.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/002-2.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/0072.jpg


----------



## trumpetbum

What well dressed babies these are going to be :lol:


----------



## MissMamma

Oh my god Bex i am in love with those shoes!!! Where are they from? Will defo be buying some even if LO is a girl i'm afraid :p


----------



## veganmum2be

MissMammaToBe said:


> Oh my god Bex i am in love with those shoes!!! Where are they from? Will defo be buying some even if LO is a girl i'm afraid :p

haha! they are so cute aren't they?!

they are from primark and were either £2 or 2.50 a pair, cant remember but they are brill! :D


----------



## MissMamma

Primark :shock: Aaargh there's none near me! I feel like i _need_ to run out and buy them now!
I love all your dino stuff as well, its really cool. A lot of boys get put in baby blue but i think bright colours like your stuff is nicer :haha:


----------



## sazza

MissMammaToBe said:


> Primark :shock: Aaargh there's none near me! I feel like i _need_ to run out and buy them now!
> I love all your dino stuff as well, its really cool. A lot of boys get put in baby blue but i think bright colours like your stuff is nicer :haha:

Agreed! Where did you get the dino clothes? x


----------



## veganmum2be

sazza said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Primark :shock: Aaargh there's none near me! I feel like i _need_ to run out and buy them now!
> I love all your dino stuff as well, its really cool. A lot of boys get put in baby blue but i think bright colours like your stuff is nicer :haha:
> 
> Agreed! Where did you get the dino clothes? xClick to expand...

tkmaxx is king of dinosaur baby stuff!! :D :lol:


----------



## Nathyrra

Ok, this is gonna be alot! lol

Curtains, Antique rocker, Maxi Cosi car seat
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10534.jpg

Buggy
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10533.jpg

Fleece blankets/Cellular/Towel and a couple of shawls
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10532.jpg

Clothes
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10529.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10527.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10526.jpg

Moses basket / Bath 
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10523.jpg

Play mat / Bouncing chair / Changing mat / Chest of drawers
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10522.jpg

Steriliser / Changing bag
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10521.jpg

Muslin squares / Memory Book / Car sun screen / Car seat raincover / Bottle warmer / Extra bottles / Sleeping bag / wall toy tidy / Froggie food set / Grooming set
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10520.jpg

Clothes
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10519.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10517.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10516.jpg

Hats / Socks / Shoes / Mitts / Bibs
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10515.jpg


And more clothes!
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10514.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10512.jpg

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c325/Nathyrra/SDC10510.jpg

Still need to buy the cot and moby wrap. Moved onto buying the disposibles now :D


----------



## veganmum2be

nathyrra gorgeous stuff i love how you have the curtains :D

what pram is that? i know its a hauck, but if i was looking for one does it have a style name? its lovely!

xx


----------



## sazza

Here are a couple of things I picked up today. The vests are from Peacocks and the Rompers are from Matalan. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







BUMP 087.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 14









BUMP 088.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LittleAurora

I bought those vests from peacocks as well!! lol


----------



## sazza

LittleAurora said:


> I bought those vests from peacocks as well!! lol

I couldn't resist them! I actually bought them for the star vest!


----------



## LittleAurora

I know!! I love that one! I am thinking of going back and getting the next size up as well lol


----------



## Jayde1991

We got both these pushchairs of ebay,they have not been delived yet so the pictures where from ebay of the ones we have brought.We will take proper pictures when they are delived.

The Double
https://i25.tinypic.com/2ns2i5f.jpghttps://i30.tinypic.com/2vdqhrr.jpg
https://i27.tinypic.com/2cfw1sl.jpg

The Single
https://i26.tinypic.com/10zy2b7.jpghttps://i32.tinypic.com/10n74hc.jpghttps://i31.tinypic.com/33zec7o.jpghttps://i30.tinypic.com/2rvxye0.jpghttps://i30.tinypic.com/2najud4.jpghttps://i25.tinypic.com/8znzp4.jpghttps://i31.tinypic.com/fem2ig.jpghttps://i32.tinypic.com/20ij37q.jpghttps://i31.tinypic.com/6hn8sn.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

Lovely prams xxx


----------



## msfoxymax

nice prams


----------



## KiansMummy

Jayde1991 said:


> We got both these pushchairs of ebay,they have not been delived yet so the pictures where from ebay of the ones we have brought.We will take proper pictures when they are delived.
> 
> The Double
> https://i25.tinypic.com/2ns2i5f.jpghttps://i30.tinypic.com/2vdqhrr.jpg
> https://i27.tinypic.com/2cfw1sl.jpg
> 
> The Single
> https://i26.tinypic.com/10zy2b7.jpghttps://i32.tinypic.com/10n74hc.jpghttps://i31.tinypic.com/33zec7o.jpghttps://i30.tinypic.com/2rvxye0.jpghttps://i30.tinypic.com/2najud4.jpghttps://i25.tinypic.com/8znzp4.jpghttps://i31.tinypic.com/fem2ig.jpghttps://i32.tinypic.com/20ij37q.jpghttps://i31.tinypic.com/6hn8sn.jpg

do you no the canopy on the carseat do you have to buy that seperatly? cos ive just got my maxi cosi cabriofix n there doesnt seem to be a canopy with it :wacko: x


----------



## Jayde1991

thank you,they where such a good price.
well the canopy came with the carseat when i brought it of ebay.
did you buy yours in the shop or of ebay?


----------



## KiansMummy

I got it from the shop iv worked it out now lol that its hidden in the back. Thanks though xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Some of Kians bits and bobs 
1. Some of his t-shirts
2. A me 2 you bear sleepsuit set one of the girls at work got me
3. Canvasses for one of the walls in the nursery
4. Carseat and toy arch
5. Some random bits n bobs

xx
 



Attached Files:







random 041.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 20









random 040.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 19









random 005.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 19









baby things 042.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 16









baby clothes 004.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Jayde1991

Some cloths that i bid on from ebay,they only had 2 mins to go and they where 2:50 each :D
https://i27.tinypic.com/3502d5e.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/2v0xrty.jpg
https://i30.tinypic.com/29vm439.jpg
https://i28.tinypic.com/2rep6i9.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/erzgnl.jpg


----------



## jstarr

veganmum2be wheres the grey hoody with blue cars on from?


----------



## Jayde1991

More Cloths i got off ebay for my little one.
https://i32.tinypic.com/3uem8.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/148lrgo.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/bi58o2.jpg
https://i25.tinypic.com/2qte590.jpg
https://i29.tinypic.com/24qrfp4.jpg


----------



## Lilly12

I love baby stuff, it's so cute.
I cant wait to go shopping myself..
But since Im only about 5 weeks pregnant... Im not buying anything yet!
Except this onesie I saw and my husband is a guitar player so i couldnt resist it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00090-20100724-1715.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sazza

I thought I would share the recent things I have picked up for my Baby Boy! :baby: x x
 



Attached Files:







purchases 001.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 9









purchases 002.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 9









purchases 003.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 7









purchases 004.jpg
File size: 52.2 KB
Views: 7









purchases 005.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jayde1991

Bottle from ebay i got for £1 for two
https://i29.tinypic.com/2af061h.jpg

Cloths for £2 to £3 pounds
https://i31.tinypic.com/14jym54.jpg
https://i32.tinypic.com/f3gwap.jpg
https://i31.tinypic.com/3ylub.jpg


----------



## sazza

I've just ordered the following items from Mothercare. I just love this range! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







boys bear sleepsuit.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 7









boys bear long sleeve.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 7









boys bear bibs.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pixydust

sazza said:


> I've just ordered the following items from Mothercare. I just love this range! :thumbup:

oooh i like those! :D


----------



## honeybun

Ive got a mix of her nursery and what i brought pics :)

https://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz320/jellybaby3/Baby%20items/clothesonbed-1.jpg


----------



## KiansMummy

honeybun said:


> Ive got a mix of her nursery and what i brought pics :)
> 
> https://i839.photobucket.com/albums/zz320/jellybaby3/Baby%20items/clothesonbed-1.jpg

That looks fab, she looks like one lucky littel girl xx


----------



## KiansMummy

A few things ive got for Kian x
 



Attached Files:







sum baby n random 025.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 13









sum baby n random 024.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 14









sum baby n random 021.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 17









sum baby n random 023.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 9









sum baby n random 022.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sazza

£2 Each! 

My local Mothercare had a couple of racks of clothes, £2 per item. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







purchases 006.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6









purchases 007.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sazza

More gifts and bargains! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







purchases 008.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 8









purchases 009.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 8









purchases 011.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Jayde1991

Some more stuff i got Corin Mae Rose
This is one of the bouncers i got her,I got her two.
https://i35.tinypic.com/1493xy1.jpg

Some Cloths
https://i33.tinypic.com/2m26jr8.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/30vccgi.jpg

And Addyson's old crib that Corin is going to use and i also got Corin another one.
https://i38.tinypic.com/2yx25fp.jpg
https://i34.tinypic.com/2ppa1ic.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/mrvg3r.jpg


----------



## Carlyp1990

^^ that crib looks really comfy


----------



## Jayde1991

Carlyp1990 said:


> ^^ that crib looks really comfy

Well it must be because Addyson loved it.

so many cute stuff on here

My mum got Corin a teething ring and a new pink crib
https://i36.tinypic.com/2knh38.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/k2bo05.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/ndp3o.jpg

And my OH got these outfits for Corin
https://i38.tinypic.com/13z5z5e.jpg
https://i38.tinypic.com/x2tnbm.jpg


----------



## k1w1 baby

jessmum2be said:


> Some of Kians bits and bobs
> 1. Some of his t-shirts
> 2. A me 2 you bear sleepsuit set one of the girls at work got me
> 3. Canvasses for one of the walls in the nursery
> 4. Carseat and toy arch
> 5. Some random bits n bobs
> 
> xx

Ooh I love the canvasses that you have ... may I ask where you got them from?


----------



## KiansMummy

k1w1 baby said:


> jessmum2be said:
> 
> 
> Some of Kians bits and bobs
> 1. Some of his t-shirts
> 2. A me 2 you bear sleepsuit set one of the girls at work got me
> 3. Canvasses for one of the walls in the nursery
> 4. Carseat and toy arch
> 5. Some random bits n bobs
> 
> xx
> 
> Ooh I love the canvasses that you have ... may I ask where you got them from?Click to expand...

B&Q at blackburn xx


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*Few bits...*

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Picture026.jpg

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Spottysnowsuit.jpg

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/P1000014.jpg

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Picture017.jpg

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Picture018.jpg


----------



## Jayde1991

The new baby chair that my mum got for bump
https://i33.tinypic.com/34xqfsw.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/n64x76.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/25fhkdt.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/jjxtvd.jpg

And the dress my sister got the bump
https://i33.tinypic.com/fcmu1c.jpg


----------



## pinkie77

Woohoo I have stuff to show :happydance:

Mostly bought by my wonderful but very naughty best friend :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







baby stuff 001.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 19









baby stuff 008.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 23









baby stuff 013.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 25









baby stuff 011.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 24









baby stuff 012.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## pinkie77

And some more!
 



Attached Files:







baby stuff 003.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 16









baby stuff 002.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 8









baby stuff 014.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8









baby stuff 015.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## snowy-willow

awww pinkie you lucky thing.

I love that hungry caterpillar babygrow. I have been bought the hungry caterpiller baby book.

I will have to take some photos of the bits we have got so far although I am sure you don't need photos of the baby wipes I have bought in bulk for half price from boots!


----------



## abstersmum

where did the hungry caterpillar outfit come from


----------



## pinkie77

Thanks Snowy! I bought the cow bodysuits and the hungry caterpillar sleepsuit and the rattles, she bought the rest!


----------



## pinkie77

Absters mum, Hungry caterpillar sleepsuit is from Sainsbury's - they did have some other bits in the range but not small enough :(


----------



## abstersmum

i love it will have to go and get one thanks hun


----------



## KiansMummy

ChubbyCheeks said:


> *Few bits...*
> 
> https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Picture026.jpg
> 
> https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Spottysnowsuit.jpg
> 
> https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/P1000014.jpg
> 
> https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Picture017.jpg
> 
> https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f398/Mum2connor/Picture018.jpg

Love the littl tigger slippers there really cute xx


----------



## space-game-91

I got our baby's pram today :happydance:
That's all me and OH have bought yet, but I suppose we've got ages left!
I'm so in love with it :D
It came with a pushchair attachment and cosytoes and a changing bag and a rain cover O:)

https://i513.photobucket.com/albums/t331/lang0800001066/pram1.jpg


----------



## Jayde1991

I brought this crib yesterday and when my mum saw it she said "Oh no my little Corin can not have that it is to boy-ish" so she is now buying me a new one,but i like the one i got,do u think its to boy-ish?
https://i37.tinypic.com/2qn5k50.jpg
https://i36.tinypic.com/s3dpu8.jpg
https://i35.tinypic.com/1zq58vs.jpg
https://i33.tinypic.com/aekt1t.jpg


----------



## loopylass

I think people look at blue and think 'oh boy' I have seen some nice blue things for girl, but don't want people to assume shes automatically a boy!

lol


----------



## Lilly12

I think it's cute and not too boyish at all.
It's your baby, not your moms, I'd be pissed if she'd buy me another crib instead!


----------



## starrybean

Jayde1991 said:


> I brought this crib yesterday and when my mum saw it she said "Oh no my little Corin can not have that it is to boy-ish" so she is now buying me a new one,but i like the one i got,do u think its to boy-ish?
> https://i37.tinypic.com/2qn5k50.jpg
> https://i36.tinypic.com/s3dpu8.jpg
> https://i35.tinypic.com/1zq58vs.jpg
> https://i33.tinypic.com/aekt1t.jpg

I think it's gorgeous and not too boyish at all :flower:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had the moses basket in that range for my daughter - I think its very neutral, not boyish!


----------



## Sarah10

Course its not boyish :) theres only a tiny bit of blue on it anyway, we have the i love my bear range of bedding, we bought it before we knew the gender :) x


----------



## mummy2be123

nooo its not boyish at all its lovely :) 

I'm having a boy but im having the mamas and papas mimi pramette which is polka dots - its bit girly but i love it and ive paid for it now lol so i dont care what people say/think :)


----------



## Mrs_N

I think it's cute, definately not too boyish. You like it, so keep it, it's really none of your mum's business I'd be really annoyed at the comment to be honest! 

We don't know what we are having, but we have a blue & green pram, and a bright pink changing bag!


----------



## MissRamejkis

Space game 91 - Where did you get your pram, it's BEAUTIFUL ! xxx


----------



## terri21

I love this thread :thumbup: xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Jayde1991 said:


> I brought this crib yesterday and when my mum saw it she said "Oh no my little Corin can not have that it is to boy-ish" so she is now buying me a new one,but i like the one i got,do u think its to boy-ish?
> https://i37.tinypic.com/2qn5k50.jpg
> https://i36.tinypic.com/s3dpu8.jpg
> https://i35.tinypic.com/1zq58vs.jpg
> https://i33.tinypic.com/aekt1t.jpg

Not at all. I love blue and both my girls had blue prams :p


----------



## trumpetbum

I bought, ordered or completed payment on these today.
:lol:
 



Attached Files:







31z+1-2eulL__SX315_SY375_.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 5









230591846.jpg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 4









ambynatnstrwcot_alt2l.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 9









prodDetailMainT.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 4









PU%20Glider%20Chair%20Cream_thumbnail_x280y280.jpg
File size: 3.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## trumpetbum

and
 



Attached Files:







silver-cross-sleepover-deluxe-pushchair-colour-7247-1593_zoom.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## terri21

trumpetbum said:


> I bought, ordered or completed payment on these today.
> :lol:

I love that chair and footstool :thumbup: xx


----------



## trumpetbum

Thanks, I'd set my heart on one this time, put a deposit on it months ago when I saw it at £160 and then my mil gave me £100 towards it :) really chuffed with it.


----------



## Lucky.M

Hi I have got a few things now I know he is a boy :)Here are some of them. Sorry if they come out big I haven't tried to put photos on a post before! x
 



Attached Files:







tescos bodysuits.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11









jumper and set.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 16









dungeree set matalan.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 10









h&m 6 piece set front.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 13









next 3 t-shirts.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lucky.M

And a few more :) x
 



Attached Files:







next jogging bottoms and socks.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7









bibs and bootees.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 11









mothercare coat.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 8









tescos top and cord bottoms.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8









babygrows.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## trumpetbum

Aaaw I love the cardy and jeans set in the 2nd pic and almost bought the cream cardy in the 2nd set yesterday.


----------



## pinkie77

I've been pink shopping :blush: and I've got loads of pink stuff to show off in a little while :happydance:


----------



## Lucky.M

trumpetbum said:


> Aaaw I love the cardy and jeans set in the 2nd pic and almost bought the cream cardy in the 2nd set yesterday.

I got the cardy and jeans set in Matalan. I think it was £10 or £12 pounds :)


----------



## pinkie77

Some lovely boys bits, seems to be a lot more around now than a few years ago when I had a boy! H&M was the only decent shop for baby boy stuff then, good to see the other shops have started catching up.

Anyway, some pink bits I bought yesterday!
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0011.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 10









DSCI0009.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8









DSCI0012.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









DSCI0008.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 11









DSCI0007.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pinkie77

I also got some shoes and socks! Got a bit carried away I think lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCI0002.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0005.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCI0004.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sazza

OMG Pinkie, those items are adoreable! x


----------



## trumpetbum

Lucky.M said:


> trumpetbum said:
> 
> 
> Aaaw I love the cardy and jeans set in the 2nd pic and almost bought the cream cardy in the 2nd set yesterday.
> 
> I got the cardy and jeans set in Matalan. I think it was £10 or £12 pounds :)Click to expand...

I haven't been in Matalan for donkeys, I must make a point of going.


----------



## trumpetbum

Lol, pinkie you're living up to your name :lol: Lovely girls stuff.


----------



## Lucky.M

they are very cute pinkie77 :) I am jealous I can't buy pink xx


----------



## jessabella

ooooooooooooo can I join...I want to show off too!! 
cant wait to for our scan on thursday so we can buy items that are more gender specific!!
 



Attached Files:







P8191537.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 33









new clothes.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 38









P8171530.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 24









P8231540.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 22









rug.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## pinkie77

Jessabella, you have some lovely bits already and I love the tatty teddy stuff too! They have sleepsuits in M&S but the little sizes are out of stock atm, I'm impatiently waiting for them to come back in lol.

Thanks everyone, you can see where my screen name comes from now hehe. Practically my whole house is pink :blush: apart from oldest dd and son's room, and the bathroom!


----------



## jessabella

ohhh I might have to check out m&s...I havent checked them out yet!! ...yesterday my tinny teddy m2u bear cushion came ..its so soft and cuddly..looks just like the rug but smaller and a cushion..DH says I spend way too much for baby and not even here..says bub is spoilt already!! hahaha


----------



## Carlyp1990

https://www.clothingattesco.com/gir...015028&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgbaby,baby-girls

https://www.clothingattesco.com/gir...015024&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgbaby,baby-girls

https://www.clothingattesco.com/New...021026&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgbaby,baby-girls

https://www.clothingattesco.com/New...021022&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgbaby,baby-girls

https://www.clothingattesco.com/New...020428&bklist=icat,4,shop,catgbaby,baby-girls

havent taken pictures but i bought these last week :D


----------



## trumpetbum

Aaaww I love tatty bear. If my LO had a nursery I'd have tatty bear in it :lol: 
Carly, those bits are lovely. Tesco has had some lovely girls clothes in. 

I just bought a baker boy hat, flat cap and a couple of shirts there for my boy last week.


----------



## veganmum2be

Lucky.M said:


> And a few more :) x

can i ask where you got that yellow dinosaur t shirt from? i've got a dinosaur theme going and loveit! xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes018edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes016edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes020edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes021edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes017edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes022edit.jpg
https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes024edit.jpghttps://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/fullcosleeper-1.jpg


----------



## NetsaBaba

Eskimobabys said:


> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes018edit.jpg
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes016edit.jpg
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes020edit.jpg
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes021edit.jpg
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes017edit.jpg
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes022edit.jpg
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/Emmasclothes024edit.jpghttps://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c308/Oreo_Diva/fullcosleeper-1.jpg

Aww that little polkadot dress.
I love baby clothes :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

yes i LOVE that dress everyone keeps tryna take it from me hahaha!


----------



## NetsaBaba

Ooh and the leapord print pink short things 
i've now decided im going to go baby clothes shopping tomorrow :p
Im feeling broody


----------



## Eskimobabys

hahaha im STILL broody! im dieing waiting on payday! i just go up to her room and look thur her stuff that seems to help me thur the broodiness!


----------



## NetsaBaba

hehe, ive only brought them pram so far :/
But my OH is getting home tomorrow and he told me he wants to go baby clothes shopping.
I was really shocked, i think he is excited to pick out some cute little man clothes 
:rofl:


----------



## Jayde1991

the new high chair we got for the little one
https://i51.tinypic.com/2ex1w5e.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/aai06u.jpg


----------



## lilangele

So far we got a swing.

Waiting for the crib and see too.

Cloths many of family will be giving me some but of course seeing new ones i will most likely buy buy buy lol
 



Attached Files:







500_999_6773_1.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eskimobabys

omg jayde1991 that high chair is awesome!


----------



## pichi

Jayde1991 said:


> the new high chair we got for the little one
> https://i51.tinypic.com/2ex1w5e.jpg
> https://i55.tinypic.com/aai06u.jpg

i LOVE this highchair but it's a little too expensive for our budget :(


----------



## Jayde1991

thank you very much eskimobabys.
@pichi--i know what you mean my mum got it for us,she paid over 400 pounds for it.i would not pay that much but my mum wanted it to buy it for us.


----------



## pichi

i may have a look and see if i see any bargains going online for them. i do really love them. so classy and funky all at the same time - maybe by the time she needs one ill have saved up the pennies hehe


----------



## Jayde1991

pichi said:


> i may have a look and see if i see any bargains going online for them. i do really love them. so classy and funky all at the same time - maybe by the time she needs one ill have saved up the pennies hehe

yeah you should look on ebay cos they mite have them cheaper on there. haha yeah i think it looks like something from a spaceship lol.
haha yeah,i did not want to get one yet but my mum brought it for her.

more stuff for my little one
https://i55.tinypic.com/2mzdqfr.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/29oqpsh.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/54fxqv.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/ea4ksp.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/4qkbjp.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/xoiduf.jpg


----------



## Eskimobabys

i LOVE baby stuff! im waiting for payday so i can run out and buy MORE baby stuff! hahaha im an addict! my husband doesn't leave me with the credit card!


----------



## lilangele

Today we got the crib and changing table :happydance: it's a pretty basic one but i love it :D With our first we had basic white so this one is a nice change to see. Also found this wonderful site to make lots of baby stuff if you are the type to like to sew :D witch i do like to do :D

https://www.make-your-own-baby-stuff.com/changing-table-pad.html
 



Attached Files:







15313107_640.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 10









15313108_640.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lilangele

We bought some more items this week :happydance: We also got a play mat but i do not have a picture of it yet.


Next we are looking into car seats :D Mainly we are buying all the furniture items now.
 



Attached Files:







03e02a23656966f7f0424d6b1886-1-3.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 8









playtex-bottles.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Shrimpy

ooo I want to add my things now :)

https://i53.tinypic.com/qxrj14.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/w7obps.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/10cnhbp.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2d7zw1z.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/nx0t9g.jpg

The cotbed isn't made up just the bits placed beside it. Not setting up until nearer the end of the year as we have a long way to go yet :) The bedding is the same theme as we are having for the whole nursery. We have the curtains, change mat, sleeping bag and cotbed duvet all in the same design :happydance:
Daddy bought the playmat and the snugglesuit for our little Shrimp.


----------



## Eskimobabys

this was on sale @ old Navy and i had to have it!
 



Attached Files:







bearhoodie.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## trumpetbum

Aw that's so cute. The old Navy stuff is darling.

baby's wardrobe is stocked, weirdly it doesn't look as much as it did before it was hung up/folded and put away. I just have his reusable nappies and a snow suit to buy really and I'm sure I'll pick up some bits and bobs that I don't need but I like :lol:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v181/mazzamom/016.jpg


----------



## mommy2be2011x

This is my fave thread!!!! i will be posting my stuff maybe tomorrow or the day after :)


----------



## mommy2be2011x

*Babies Room, not yet Decorated, It's still empty .*

https://i52.tinypic.com/2v13cr4.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/1z5qcyv.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/jpwuuv.jpg

*
And Here's Some Stuff From Grandma & Auntie!*

https://i55.tinypic.com/wj9ht1.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/19b3p4.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/p4q38.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/syt5c4.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2ry53r7.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/k0kf3c.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/21e95q1.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/sqrsp0.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/10dfbwl.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/33f6gsp.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/xn5hki.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/348j3ig.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2emh2sz.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/zknz7q.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/j5knt1.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/106eeyf.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/9hmnu9.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/w1fgw2.jpg


----------



## mommy2be2011x

*FROM: Mommy & Daddy *

https://i56.tinypic.com/313ptgk.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/2eb5low.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/2gwwc93.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/5dqljb.jpg

https://i55.tinypic.com/262w9id.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/263zbpl.jpg

***:baby: *LOve YOU BaBy BuNNY!*:baby: ***


----------



## lilangele

Everyone has such cute stuff! I also love this post :D

We bought the bassinet today :happydance: 

It is blue but we still do not know the sex but i said aw what the heck baby will not know the colors yet lol plus its more sky stuff and night time colors :D and i like it.
 



Attached Files:







bassinet_rocking_bassinet.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## trumpetbum

Such cute bits and pieces. The bib is a great idea if you use a dummy. Gorgeous Bassinet lilangele. My girls had lots of blue as it's my favourite colour, so you can imagine how much this little one has in that colour :lol:


----------



## Jayde1991

Some stuff my OH got Corin
https://i52.tinypic.com/29y5fe1.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/2hh3bci.jpg
https://i56.tinypic.com/kdlhk0.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/2zg7m1g.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2v8oimb.jpg
Some Stuff i got Corin
https://i56.tinypic.com/2edp3jd.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/2qibsp0.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/fd61kp.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/1115mpc.jpg
https://i55.tinypic.com/14siq84.jpg


----------



## MissMamma

Aaah jayde i _need_ that stripy daisy duck suit. where's it from hun?..xx


----------



## Bix

I bought a new pram/pushchair at the weekend:

Managed to get a Silver Cross 3D (in pistachio) from ebay for £36! Had fully expected to pay up to about £80 for one second hand, still can't quite get over my bargain! Still another 3 months till baby comes but I won't let DH put it in the loft - I want to look at it for a bit longer before it goes away! lol :)

(Oh, can't post a pic as I don't have enough posts yet! lol doh)


----------



## sazza

Well done on the ebay bargains! x


----------



## Wriggley

mommy2be2011x said:


> *Babies Room, not yet Decorated, It's still empty .*
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/2v13cr4.jpg
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/1z5qcyv.jpg
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/jpwuuv.jpg
> 
> *
> And Here's Some Stuff From Grandma & Auntie!*
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/wj9ht1.jpg
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/19b3p4.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/p4q38.jpg
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/syt5c4.jpg
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2ry53r7.jpg
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/k0kf3c.jpg
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/21e95q1.jpg
> 
> https://i51.tinypic.com/sqrsp0.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/10dfbwl.jpg
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/33f6gsp.jpg
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/xn5hki.jpg
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/348j3ig.jpg
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2emh2sz.jpg
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/zknz7q.jpg
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/j5knt1.jpg
> 
> https://i55.tinypic.com/106eeyf.jpg
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/9hmnu9.jpg
> 
> https://i56.tinypic.com/w1fgw2.jpg

omg where did you get that blue tigger snow suit if u dont mind me asking


----------



## Jayde1991

MissMammaToBe said:


> Aaah jayde i _need_ that stripy daisy duck suit. where's it from hun?..xx

I got it from a shop near me called Bouncey Baby.

More stuff i got for Corin
https://i52.tinypic.com/30szi2s.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/a2t4kx.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/x0smrs.jpg
https://i51.tinypic.com/2mg9h5u.jpg
https://i52.tinypic.com/4twq3k.jpg


----------



## mommy2be2011x

No I don't mind at all :) my sister got it for me at Babies R us :)


----------



## charliekitty

oomg i love that pirate stuff!! where did u get them from??? xxx


----------



## pichi

those little stripey pink skull shoes are quite cutesy ^___^


----------



## Jayde1991

charliekitty said:


> oomg i love that pirate stuff!! where did u get them from??? xxx

Thanks. I got it from Magpie its a Gothic shop where i live.


pichi said:


> those little stripey pink skull shoes are quite cutesy ^___^

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## pichi

seen these on ebay and reminded me of the cute shoes you have Jayde

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Littleonesho...oddler_Shoes&hash=item3cb11533c5#ht_761wt_911


----------



## Jayde1991

pichi said:


> seen these on ebay and reminded me of the cute shoes you have Jayde
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Littleonesho...oddler_Shoes&hash=item3cb11533c5#ht_761wt_911

omg those shoes are so cute too,i feel like buying them lol


----------



## aimee_1691

what pram have you got jayde? x


----------



## Jayde1991

aimee_1691 said:


> what pram have you got jayde? x

i have got two prams,a red,pink and black quinny and a double black icandy pear


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jayde1991 said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Aaah jayde i _need_ that stripy daisy duck suit. where's it from hun?..xx
> 
> I got it from a shop near me called Bouncey Baby.
> 
> More stuff i got for Corin
> https://i52.tinypic.com/30szi2s.jpg
> https://i52.tinypic.com/a2t4kx.jpg
> https://i54.tinypic.com/x0smrs.jpg
> https://i51.tinypic.com/2mg9h5u.jpg
> https://i52.tinypic.com/4twq3k.jpgClick to expand...

I LOVE all your stuff!


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh me too, espesh that lil dress on the end..xx


----------



## mommy2be2011x

cute stuff ladies


----------

